# a Seiko MM300 homage... the Proxima MM300



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

I am not one to take the time write any fancy reviews. When I acquire a new timepiece, it is either destined to be worn for specific occasions only, as a daily wearer, as a beater or to sit in the safe awaiting something special or who knows what.

In this write up, I will be looking at a homage to one of the heavy weights, a titan of the dive watch world. This titan I am referring to is the incredible Seiko SBDX001. Case design, lume, hand shape, legibility that many others wish they could claim as their own. If you want to read about the SBDX001 further, I encourage you to do so as you will find dozens of reviews, photos and posts regarding this heavy weight as it is an absolutely phenomenal timepiece. I did have the pleasure of seeing one in the flesh approximately 10-11 years ago in a dive shop while in Vancouver. Since that time, I have wanted to include the venerable MM300 in the collection, unfortunately for me, when the funds were more readily accessible, there were other watches that for some reason nudged ahead of the MM300 for one reason of another due to something feature, quality, design cue I liked or appreciated more at the given time. With time, life happens, there are changes which occur and those changes can affect ones (my) ability to make specific purchases. I realized the likelihood of me ever acquiring a Seiko MM300 in the near future is not an option as I have far more important priorities for the next 20 years. This led me to do what I could to scratch the MM300 itch, thus I began searching for a homage.

I know the discussion of homages can become a sensitive topic amongst some members, and I fully get why, regardless the purpose of this short review is not to spark any debate as to who agrees, disagrees, supports or does not support homage watches. Homages have a niche for many and they fill that niche very well. I personally do not care whether you are for or against, and it should not matter to anyone if a homage makes it into ones collection. I'll be honest when I say that for many years I was very much against the idea of companies who made these watches as I felt it went against the morals, values and original idea of the company who originally designed the timepiece to begin with. Over time my ideas on homage watches changed. I am not sure the exactly why I have become accepting of homages, whether this is due to homages becoming so common place in this hobby, whether it is because so many of them are incredibly well made for the money making them far more attainable to the average guy, or what the reason is exactly.

There are several companies making these Seiko MM300 homage watches. We have HIMQ and Heimdallr with their Sharkmaster, the Merkur Oceanmaster, the Uroboros Marinemaster, the Leviathan MM300 and the FIFTYFOUR Divemaster, the Anko Tactico and last, but not least the Proxima Scubamaster. Are there others I have missed, there probably is, but these are the most common variants I am currently aware of. Of the companies mentioned, there are some which are not easily available unless you can find someone selling one on the used market. The easily attainable brands at the moment are HIMQ, Heimdallr, Fiftyfour and Proxima.

After a great deal of reading, searching, some more reading I contacted a Proxima dealer, WRwatches.com - I am not in any way affiliated with WRwatches or the Proxima brand. After spending a fair amount of time via the live chat with a representative of WRwatch (their name is Wei), I decided to purchase the Proxima MM300 with full lumed bezel, with BGW9 lume on both the dial and the bezel. This specific model has the Japanese NH35 movement which is accurate within +45/-35 seconds a day, not all that impressive for any watch collector. The glass consists of an AR coated sapphire glass sitting over top a black dial with polished indices with a date located at the 3 o'clock position.

Watch specification as per the WRwatches page are as follows:
Case Materal : 316L Stainless Steel Monoblock Case
Diameter : 44mm
Case Thickness : 15.8mm
Lug width : 20mm
Bezel : Ceramic / Sapphire
Bezel Luminous : Swiss C3 Super-Luminova / BGW9 Super-Luminova
Glass : Sapphire Glass with AR Coating
Dial Luminous : Swiss C3 Super-Luminova (Gold Indices) / BGW9 Super-Luminova (Silver Indices)
Dial colour : Black
Movement : Japan NH35
WR : 300 Meters*
Please note that there will be slight upgrade for the coming batch of MM300 which will be: BGW9 lume second hand with a dot in red

The Proxima is not expensive by any means and currently resales for $190 US. I made payment on July 20, and after a long wait, I received the parcel 12 days later on August 2, 2019. The watch had landed in Canada on August 1[SUP]st[/SUP], and at 12:55pm it was scanned for the first time since leaving China. From there, Candapost had it delivered to my door and in my possession less than 24 hours later. Fairly impressive this time around. It was on the 27[SUP]th[/SUP] of July, I contacted WRwatches and asked them if the watch was shipped by boat or plane, and was told it was sent by plane and would arrive shortly. I am not sure the reason as to why there was such a delay for the parcel to get to Canada, or whether it had arrived and sat for several days in customs waiting to be scanned and for inspection. Anyways, the parcel finally arrived and it was very well packaged. Upon opening the outer cardboard box, there was a smaller bubble wrapped package inside to absorb any bumps, drops or falls during its travels. I unwrapped this outer bubble wrap to have a hard clam shell style case with a fold over hinge on each side and two on the front. This case is acceptable, but keep in mind it is not a nice solid, high quality case you'd get with brands such as UTS, BaliHa'I, H20/Helberg, Tacitco or Bathy's for example, but it does get the job done as there is a fairly decent layer of foam trapping the watch from moving around.







Upon opening the hard shell case, I was greeted by a sparkling, shiny, sharp looking watch, the Proxima MM300. Prior to this moment, I was feeling uneasy, unsure, nervous about this purchase for multiple reasons. One, it is at a price point I have now moved away from, but also because it is a homage. I just didn't know what to expect, even with all the positive reviews of these different MM300's. Let me say that all the uneasiness disappeared from the moment I laid eyes on the Proxima. The Proxima was carefully unwrapped and this is where my delight exploded. I felt like a child in a candy store&#8230; all over a $200 timepiece.



The crystal is a sapphire glass with a nicely blue hue'd AR coating which looks absolutely stunning. The indices on the dial have beautiful polished silver exteriors containing the gorgeous BWG9 lume which after being outside and walking indoors, glows a wonderful blue. I have not yet checked to see how long the lume lasts, but this watch was not purchased for the lume unlike some other timepieces I own. All I can say is it glows very nicely and the lume is very evenly applied with no areas appearing to be missing any lume whatsoever.

The dial is a nice matte black, with the nicely sized Proxima name written in a clear, easy to read white font just below the 12 o'clock indices, and the scubamaster professional 300m written between the 4 and 8 o'clock indices (just above the 6 o'clock). Just like the Proxima name, this was written in a clear easily legible white font. Between the Proxima name and the writing on the bottom half of the dial, I feel there is just the right amount of writing without creating a mess, whereas some other makes and models try to put too large of a name/logo, or too much writing all over the dial taking away from the watch. Proxima did it right in my opinion.

The bracelet is one area which could use some refining, as a higher end bracelet would make the end user want to wear it on steel, rather than changing it out to rubber, leather or a nato. It is not that the bracelet is badly made, or appears it will fall apart, it is just not built to a high standard of 'solid'. The bracelet clasp is plain with nothing to make it stand out among other brands with their company name or logos on them, whereas a simple anything would have dressed it up a great deal. The bracelet is a 3 link style, with the outer edges of the center links having a narrow polished edge. The end links are cut fairly well, but lack the refinement found on other watches like the Helm Vanuatu (very well made bracelet). If I had a spare SBDC061 bracelet, I'd see if it fit the Proxima, and if so I'd be set to wear this little gem on steel. Regardless, I had no intentions of using the bracelet from day one, so the bracelet quality was not an issue for me at whatsoever. At the time of writing this, I am still waiting for a strap I have on order to arrive - the watch gecko zulu tropic. I feel this strap will flow beautifully on the Proxima MM300 due to the mostly polished watch case with the brushed sections running lengthwise up the sides of the case from top to bottom lug, as the strap buckle has both polished and brushed sections to compliment the watch. I will post photos in the thread once it has arrived and is on the watch.





Next we have the bezel, which is nicely crafted and consists of an evenly engraved ceramic bezel insert with clean edges on all of the numerals. The bezel clicks very smoothly, but I wish it was a tad ore firm when turning. There is also the slightest hint at some back play in the bezel, and when I say a hint, I mean just that, but again not a concern for me. These are both mild issues, but I felt they should be noted for potential buyers.

The bezel insert appears to be a well-crafted piece of ceramic fitted perfectly into the bezel with easily legible lume filled numerals. The numerals are a clean bright white when not glowing, and when glowed up the BWG9 lumed insert glows the same shade of blue as the dial with no discernible differences whatsoever in the colour which to me is always nice.



The Proxima case back is nothing to write home about as it is plain with zero markings, writing, designs whatsoever on it. I feel some image, design, some writing, anything would add some life to an otherwise boring case back.



The watchcase is a monoblock, therefor there is no removable case back which is of no concern to me. I only have positives regarding the case shape as it looks to me to be exactly like the MM300, which is what I wanted and it delivered. The polishing is fantastic and gleams beautifully, not a zaratsu polish by any means, but mighty sharp looking regardless. A wonderful addition adding to the ease of removing the bracelet and changing to a strap are the drilled lugs. There are many higher end watch brands out there which do not do this, and it is always an added bonus, especially for those who like to change their straps often.





The cut outs for the end links are very well done, cut out evenly with no rough edges or burrs left behind.



The crown works and functions just as it should. It screws and unscrews very smoothly with no worries of cross threading. When winding the watch manually, the crown winds the NH35 movement with ease and is extremely smooth, with no grittiness felt at all. If I had to be picky, I would suggest that all Proxima watches come with an engraved crown as mine did not. I did come across photos online of the Proxima/HIMQ models with an engraved logo on the crown, but I am not sure whether this is by chance, or only a small batch that had this done. The crowns location matches that of the MM300, which is at the 4 o'clock position - would not be a good homage it they changed the location. This is a nice as there is far less contact with the wearers wrist as some can find a 3 o'clock crown bothersome.



Lastly I will mention the movement. This model comes with Seiko's non branded Seiko movement, the NH35. This is not a high end movement by any means, but it is a solid workhorse. WRwatches included a photo of the watch on a timegrapher to show the accuracy and it was running at +1spd. Since it's arrival on August 2, and today is August 6, it is running at +2 seconds. For a movement with such a wide range of + and -, I am beyond impressed.

For anyone wanting to fill the Seiko MM300 niche, but does not want to spend multiple thousands, this just may take away that itch, or it may leave you saving up every penny until you can get the real deal.

On a closing note, I am more than happy with my purchase and plan on wearing this one a great deal once the rubber tropic arrives.

Final photo


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks for your well written and thoughtful review supawabb and congratulations on a darned smart purchase.


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Very well written review. I wonder how she'd look on a nato green nylon strap, or green Borealis? I've seen this model with isofrane, etc and it's a great look

Neil


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

Great review, thanks ! Please give us a followup after a week or so on the wrist. I've picked up three vintage Seiko model homage watches in the last couple of years and am pleased with the movement choice (same as yours) and for the low money outlay, they're not bad at all. Great everyday, no worries watches. I wear most all my watches semi-hard...except the Sunday divers. These and my Seikos get the same treatment and wrist time. Been looking at this one, too. I'm a sucker for a 4 o'clock crown.


----------



## khronolektur (Mar 14, 2018)

What a great review of a watch that I've just recently been aware of.


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

marlowe55 said:


> Thanks for your well written and thoughtful review supawabb and congratulations on a darned smart purchase.


Thank you very much, appreciate the compliments. I am absolutely thrilled with it at the moment.



solar g-shocker said:


> Very well written review. I wonder how she'd look on a nato green nylon strap, or green Borealis? I've seen this model with isofrane, etc and it's a great look
> 
> Neil


Hey buddy, thank you for chiming in. I always appreciate your input, thoughts and expertise. Funny you mention the green nylon. I will see if I have a photo from this past Saturday with it on one. It was the only 20mm strap we had between us (my brother and I), so I didn't have any other choice.



Steve0 said:


> Great review, thanks ! Please give us a followup after a week or so on the wrist. I've picked up three vintage Seiko model homage watches in the last couple of years and am pleased with the movement choice (same as yours) and for the low money outlay, they're not bad at all. Great everyday, no worries watches. I wear most all my watches semi-hard...except the Sunday divers. These and my Seikos get the same treatment and wrist time. Been looking at this one, too. I'm a sucker for a 4 o'clock crown.


Thank you! I will gladly do so. Unfortunately it is no longer on the wrist as the strap I had it on belongs to my brother and he was returning home so I gave it back to him. Now waiting on the tropic to get here. The 4 o'clock crown is a nice bonus, less contact with the wrist.


----------



## serge70 (Nov 16, 2010)

Very nicely done indeed,thanks very much for sharing....it looks tremendous!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Enjoyed reading the review. Have one observation not addressed: the case is not really a monobloc in that in the picture of the caseback, one can see the seam of the open back:


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Great review !
Proxima's been on my radar for a while now.
Your review offered me a chance to look at this model more closely than ever was possible before.

Monoblock? Holy schmoly! Who coulda expected?

PS: I myself don't care about the "sensitive" issues; not my business. (And I am largely amoral about everything that does not concern me, until they concern me.)

This much seems clear: many Chinese makers / factories are getting better and better at putting watches together, however/whatever may be their MO. 
I welcome it. I just hope their QC and customer service, and eventually their sense of design, will also get better.


----------



## juskiewrx (Mar 23, 2019)

yankeexpress said:


> Enjoyed reading the review. Have one observation not addressed: the case is not really a monobloc in that in the picture of the caseback, one can see the seam of the open back:


It could be a clear sticker applied to prevent scratches?


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

yankeexpress said:


> Enjoyed reading the review. Have one observation not addressed: the case is not really a monobloc in that in the picture of the caseback, one can see the seam of the open back:


Thanks for the feedback, however, the seam you are looking at is actually the clear plastic caseback protector.


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

Chronopolis said:


> Great review !
> Proxima's been on my radar for a while now.
> Your review offered me a chance to look at this model more closely than ever was possible before.
> 
> ...


Heya Chrono,

if you need additional photos of anything specific, PM me and I can get them posted here. I plan on posting more photos once the strap arrives, including wrist shots.

I have to say the QC for the price point is outstanding and the customer service at least for me was top shelf.


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

Great review. Thanks for sharing as this watch is on my next buy list, near to the top


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

The one I'm looking at does have an engraved caseback. Has a Shark image surrounded by ' All Stainless Steel...Sapphire Crystal...Diver's300M


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

SteveO, thank you for sharing. I am going to take a stab in the dark and guess several of the companies I mentioned above are all made in the same factory and the parts get mixed up a fair amount. I say this due to the Proxima you are posting having the shark on the back which is reflective of the casebacks on many of the HIMQ and Heimdallr versions. I even came across a Proxima photo where the crown was engraved with a mini HIMQ on it. 

So what it really comes down to is which name does one want on the dial? Pick one you like and be happy.


----------



## kevinmaccioly (Feb 21, 2018)

Can it survive some swimming?


----------



## Bob Dobbs needs Slack (Oct 18, 2016)

kevinmaccioly said:


> Can it survive some swimming?


I have the "Sharkey" version of this... mine has been water tight for swimming, snorkeling and light free diving and running very nicely as a beater to boot. It has allowed me to keep my SBDX017 MM300 nicer.

I will say that I think @supawabb may have been feeling generous when describing the bracelet. Compared side by side with my SBDX017, it's very rough... the finishing overall is poor and the clasp makes it virtually unwearable. Visible file marks on the endlinks really were a simple point they could upgrade... polish em a bit and the overall effect would be better. The bracelet is a big letdown vs. the watch head. If you're considering one of these, save a few bucks and order it on rubber. If they were to polish it a bit nicer and redo the clasp I might reconsider... but the current bracelet on these stink.

I enjoy my Sharkey for what it is, and it is a well done watch... but that bracelet is basically trash. Mine lives on a 20mm black Iso, or the Crafterblue rubber.


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

kevinmaccioly said:


> Can it survive some swimming?


Not all that sure to be honest. It does come with a screw down crown, and has several turns to secure it.


----------



## Vault (Nov 19, 2016)

Yes, indeed, thank you for the detailed write up and photos of the Proxima. I feel I am of two minds regarding buying a "copy" of a well regarded watch, and no, i do not work for Seiko. I am not a high end watch buyer, more on just personal value judgement than anything else. And I do like Seiko's, own a Sumo, Turtle and Urchin, and I like them all. I don't think the Proxima is going to cut meaningfully in to Seiko's sales, but personally I am not sure I could support buying it. No judgement on you, or anyone, who does buy it, just do not think in the end I would be comfortable doing so. Thanks for the article tho.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

I agree with Vault - only more strongly - yes, this is a good review and no question you get a huge amount of watch for your money - extraordinary really when you think you get all that for about 8% the cost of an original MM300. How can they make this watch so very cheaply? What do they pay their workers? 
I confess I am in the minority of those who think homage is very close to fake - if not in name, in design.


----------



## Seikogi (May 2, 2016)

Simon said:


> How can they make this watch so very cheaply? What do they pay their workers?
> I confess I am in the minority of those who think homage is very close to fake - if not in name, in design.


I guess by removing:

brand image
history
swiss/japanese/german made labels
insane marketing expenses
fancy offices/boutiques
sponsoring of huge events
brand ambassadors
etc.

from the equation. Logically fit and finish, QC is not on par unless someone here has a huge microscope and can proof it by uploading high-res images which never happens on watch forums anyway.

You also have to consider the lower watch movement cost.

I guess the workers will have a similar salary as the ones that produce the Seiko 5, Presage and such lines in China. Unless someone has internal info we will never know.

By definition the watch is not a fake. But there is nothing wrong to dislike it as much as fakes or whatever you dislike.

What even is a fake design? I thought it was called a design copy.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

I didn't say it was a fake, it is not passing itself off per se as *Seiko* MM300, however given every design detail is attempting to replicate, to a modified cost, the MM300, which is why the post calls the watch a MM300, then its more than mere homage IMHO.

If someone takes a famous Picasso image, changes the canvas quality & colour palette and signs it with a different name, what is it? Is it merely taking cues from the original? What would the owner of the Picasso think it is - a homage? replica? a design copy?


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

Simon said:


> I didn't say it was a fake, it is not passing itself off per se as *Seiko* MM300, however given every design detail is attempting to replicate, to a modified cost, the MM300, which is why the post calls the watch a MM300, then its more than mere homage IMHO.


I did and do call the watch a MM300 homage, as all the companies who are producing this watch. I am not the one responsible for this nickname. As far as the MM300, only Uroboros named their version the Marinemaster, like the Seiko MM300, and the rest stuck with different names such as Oceanmaster, Sharkmaster, Divemaster, and Scubamaster.

Many can argue this is a copy, a fake, a forgery, a counterfeit, or whatever. However one feels, that is fine and I respect that but as far as definitions go, it still falls into the homage category, or as Seikogi said


Seikogi said:


> I thought it was called a design copy.


----------



## Seikogi (May 2, 2016)

Simon said:


> I didn't say it was a fake, it is not passing itself off per se as *Seiko* MM300, however given every design detail is attempting to replicate, to a modified cost, the MM300, which is why the post calls the watch a MM300, then its more than mere homage IMHO.
> 
> If someone takes a famous Picasso image, changes the canvas quality & colour palette and signs it with a different name, what is it? Is it merely taking cues from the original? What would the owner of the Picasso think it is - a homage? replica? a design copy?


Of course its labeled as MM300 and not "apache attack helicopter" since Proxima wants it to look exactly like the original MM300 to make money and sell as much as possible as any watch company does/should. 
Seiko going upmarket opened up that lower price point field and it makes sense from some points of view to take that advantage.
I find the term homage tacky but that's what people use on the forum.

Re Picasso: That would be called a master copy. I guess people do that for fun and to improve their drawing skills. The point is, why should the artist care what the supposedly - rich owner of the original thinks?


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

I'm following the review results and it may lead me towards a purchase. I'm a sucker for many 4 o'clock crown watches and this one ticks a bunch of boxes for me at a price that leaves money for more hobby watches.

I do see the bracelet quality lacking on the low cost Chinese imports like others do as well. Having worked in a machine shop running various lathes and mills back in the 70's, I can tell these bracelets are being "cranked out" like - "that one's good, yep, that one ,too, yep, pass, yes, good, little scratches...okay, mill marks, okay and so on". And that lack of 'Seiko smoothness' quality can probably be traced directly to the price point. You get what you don't pay for.

There's been evidence on mine of metal shavings, lathe lubricant, gouges, dull mill bit wobble, etc...usually on the solid end links and in the smallest nooks and crannies at the clasp.

No worries...on Otto Frei, a ladies Omega bracelet goes for $1120.00...nope, in my lizard brain, that's 10 more Chinese watches.


----------



## khronolektur (Mar 14, 2018)

Been looking at the Proxima website. I'm liking what I see. As in liking very much.

Homage, fake, copy... I won't waste a considerable amount of energy in joining the holy war. I want my energy focused on searching for watches that I like and if they look yummy and come at prices that will preserve the contents of my bank account then to them my humble little boat shall sail to.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

supawabb said:


> I did and do call the watch a MM300 homage, as all the companies who are producing this watch. I am not the one responsible for this nickname. As far as the MM300, only Uroboros named their version the Marinemaster, like the Seiko MM300, and the rest stuck with different names such as Oceanmaster, Sharkmaster, Divemaster, and Scubamaster.


True, but on their web site they dont call it MM300 or Marinemaster, they give it the actual Seiko model number *SBDX001*

anyways, you got a fantastic watch at a bargain price - enjoy


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

khronolektur said:


> Homage, fake, copy... I won't waste a considerable amount of energy in joining the holy war. .


Exactly. 
As a "young man" in the prime of my life, I'll be damned if I volunteer to fight in "old men's wars."
Seiko and all the big boys ("old men") can fight their own damn wars against the insurgents.

PS: I am also deeply perplexed at those who sign up to fight in these wars, and show disdain for folks like me for not joining them
So much virtue they have... G zuss.


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

Simon said:


> True, but on their web site they dont call it MM300 or Marinemaster, they give it the actual Seiko model number *SBDX001*


it must have been a fluke, it sometimes happens like when pics appear with the.. 'homage' next to the sterile dial and the fake seiko branded one.
but let's pretend it's all good, harmless fun and 'wear what we like'.


----------



## doretta59 (Apr 11, 2007)

Well, I've had two Merkur MM300s and now have an HIMQ inbound from WMC on the forum. Never purchased these new, but second hand and in LNIB condition, so the price point only gets better. Anyhow, I was very impressed by the Merkur version and can't wait to see the quality of the HIMQ. The obvious superior quality of the Merkur has driven the price up and availability down if you're interested in finding one second hand these days. The last one on the forum sold for $350, I believe. Anyhow, I'm anxiously awaiting my HIMQ and will be more than happy to throw in my impression of it if anyone is interested. Also, congrats to the OP and everyone that has decided to pick one of these up. Like you, I'm reticent to pay thousands for the real deal, albeit I'd love to own one, indeed!


----------



## seadial (Jan 14, 2010)

I see that there is a blue dial version. I think many of these homages come out of the same Chinese factory, but are built in batches to different bulk orders from various entrepreneurs. I own five Seiko Tunas, but have added a Merkur V2 with its lumed bezel because it looks great and a more prosaic Sterile Tuna. Now this Proxima Tuna watch has a lumed bezel and a nice wavy patterned blue dial.







https://www.ebay.com/itm/SBBN017-Bl...267?_trksid=p2349526.m4383.l4275.c10#viTabs_0

In fact I just bought one, after thinking about it for 2 minutes!


----------



## clayteson (Jan 5, 2016)

wrist shots??


----------



## seadial (Jan 14, 2010)

clayteson said:


> wrist shots??


Yet to arrive, only ordered yesterday when I found it via a pop-up advert.


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

clayteson said:


> wrist shots??


Still waiting on the rubber to arrive. I have contacted watchgecko.com, and they informed me items purchased from them can take up to 28 business days, thus I have until August 28 to wait :think:


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

The rubber arrived today. For those who did not, or will not read the entire post up above, I ordered a WatchGecko, vintage tropical style rubber zuludiver. Ordered 20th of July, arrived today, August 22. Shipped from the UK, so not too sure whether this was fast or slow.

I will say that I am mighty impressed with this strap, only having it for the past 10 hours. It is highly comfortable, and extremely soft but not too soft. The rubber has a pleasant smell to it, but I am unable to pin point what it smells like. The strap itself has an extremely nice buckle, with mixed part of brushed and polished adding what I would call, a touch of class. The bottom strap has a total of 10 adjustment holes, allowing for larger and smaller wrists than mown (7.5 inches). There are still 4 more holes for those with a larger wrist. Keep in mind, this is a 20mm strap, and measures 120mm/70mm, where the 22mm version measures 133mm/80mm.

Time for the pics...











And lastly, a lume shot


----------



## khronolektur (Mar 14, 2018)

Wow. The Zuludiver strap and the Proxima pairs beautifully. This is really good.

What an amazing and enjoyable alternative to an expensive piece.

I should get this one first, wear it for several months and then decide whether to stay with it or go for the Seiko marinemaster.


----------



## serge70 (Nov 16, 2010)

Yes thanks to this thread I'm off to poke around the dreadful WWW and see what happens...


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

Okay, I went back through the thread and looked at the ones on the bay for the weight in grams. Didn't find it here nor there. Might I ask OP if you would mind placing the watch with the steel bracelet on a scale, please and thank you?

In the meantime, I'll try the Proxima site. = nope, no weights on the site.


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

khronolektur said:


> Wow. The Zuludiver strap and the Proxima pairs beautifully. This is really good.
> 
> What an amazing and enjoyable alternative to an expensive piece.
> 
> I should get this one first, wear it for several months and then decide whether to stay with it or go for the Seiko marinemaster.


It sure is. That is a great idea, as they are easy to flip if you tire of it.



serge70 said:


> Yes thanks to this thread I'm off to poke around the dreadful WWW and see what happens...


Good luck! Have to say this is an impressive budget priced timepiece. Offers a lot of bang for the $.



Steve0 said:


> Okay, I went back through the thread and looked at the ones on the bay for the weight in grams. Didn't find it here nor there. Might I ask OP if you would mind placing the watch with the steel bracelet on a scale, please and thank you?
> 
> In the meantime, I'll try the Proxima site. = nope, no weights on the site.


Wish I could Steve0, unfortunately I do not have a scale.


----------



## doretta59 (Apr 11, 2007)

Okay, I received my second hand (new to me) HIMQ MM300 yesterday and am duly impressed! The quality is much better than anticipated, including the bracelet. I’m not a fan of large, heavy bracelets, so I swapped the original for a cheap aftermarket jubilee and I’m enjoying wearing it so far. I picked the watch up for $150, complete with all original packaging, which I believe to be a pretty fair deal. Having had two Merkur MM300s, I would certainly stack the HIMQ, with respect to build quality, against the Merkur anytime. Some have maligned the font and/or nomenclature, but it doesn't bother me in the least. Also, I believe that the watch has a Seiko NH35a movement, so the timekeeping has been pretty respectable thus far. Anyhow, here’s a couple wrist shots, so let me know what you guys think.

P.S. - I just performed a loupe inspection of the HIMQ and can verify that the build quality is superb. I really can't find any poorly done machining and/or grinding on the case or bracelet that offends. I am impressed and certainly happy with my purchase. If this thing had a true MM300 dial, I think you'd be hard pressed to tell the difference.

Mike


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

.


----------



## qrocks (Apr 19, 2013)

nice review. pictures throughout thread look great!


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

qrocks said:


> nice review. pictures throughout thread look great!


Thank you. appreciate it!


----------



## doretta59 (Apr 11, 2007)

Unfortunately, I have incoming, so if anyone on the thread is looking for one, I'm willing to sell mine for what I paid.


----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

doretta59 said:


> I have incoming, so if anyone on the thread is looking for one, I'm willing to sell mine for what I paid plus shipping. So, $150 plus $8 for USPS Priority Mail in the ConUS. Let me know if interested.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mike


Sent you a dm because this is too tempting!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

Let's see a lume shot !


----------



## doretta59 (Apr 11, 2007)

Mido said:


> Sent you a dm because this is too tempting!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pinged you back, thanks!


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Nothing like the real deal men, but I also have some homage watches; so I'm just as appreciative to the originals...


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

doretta59 said:


> Unfortunately, I have incoming, so if anyone on the thread is looking for one, I'm willing to sell mine for what I paid plus shipping. So, $150 plus $8 for USPS Priority Mail in the ConUS. Let me know if interested.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mike





Mido said:


> Sent you a dm because this is too tempting!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





doretta59 said:


> Pinged you back, thanks!


This is not a sales post, so smarten up both of you.


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## doretta59 (Apr 11, 2007)

supawabb said:


> This is not a sales post, so smarten up both of you.


Sorry for the indiscretion!:-x


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

Steve0 said:


> Let's see a lume shot !


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## seadial (Jan 14, 2010)

Well my Proxima "Tuna" 300 arrived today, so that took only a week to get here since ordering it which is very good. I have not adjusted the bracelet yet to wear it, plus I am breaking in the leather band on another new watch and this one will just have to wait.

Finish looks very good, plus as I don't wear a magnifying glass attached to my head if I can't see a flaw with unaided vision then that is OK by me. I don't sell watches, nor buy second-hand and nowadays most watches for a few hundred are very good, unlike some years ago when there was not so much competition or expertise which is now growing in leaps and bounds in Asia.







I see the price has gone up slightly now that there are only 5 left in this current eBay offering.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I am curious to see how that blue looks in IRL.

I agree. 
It seems as though a lot of things - production-wise - got better over there in China.
I recently bought me a bunch of Chinese fountain pens, and WHOA, I could not believe the quality.

Things coming of there today are WAY better than the stuff they made a decade ago.

Customer service is another matter though: Machines and precision can be steadily improved upon, but culturally-molded personality takes longer, it seems. 
I just recently went through hell trying to talk with a seller. Same pattern as before with other PRC andHK sellers.



seadial said:


> Well my Proxima "Tuna" 300 arrived today, ...nowadays most watches for a few hundred are very good, unlike some years ago when there was not so much competition or expertise which is now growing in leaps and bounds in Asia.
> View attachment 14431717
> 
> I see the price has gone up slightly now that there are only 5 left in this current eBay offering.


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

My HIMQ came in. And I'm blown away. Bought a UncleSeiko Waffle Strap and it's amazing.

Any experience with water resistance? I kind want to use it for pool and amateur diving.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

Mido said:


> My HIMQ came in. And I'm blown away. Bought a UncleSeiko Waffle Strap and it's amazing.
> 
> Any experience with water resistance? I kind want to use it for pool and amateur diving.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats, nice photos, looks good on the waffle. I too am blown away by this one. It has been on my wrist everyday since putting it on rubber. Unfortunately my Helm Vanuatu has been bumped out of top spot for daily wear.

As to the WR, I have no idea if it is accurate or not. I cannot see how it can't be good for pool, or diving as it is a monocoque design, therefore less opening for water to come in. Also it is a screw down crown and when I originally set the time, I could see a gasket on the threads near the case. I don't dive, never will, but I wouldn't hesitate to wear this one to the beach, lake, pool, ocean, whatever.


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

supawabb said:


> Congrats, nice photos, looks good on the waffle. I too am blown away by this one. It has been on my wrist everyday since putting it on rubber. Unfortunately my Helm Vanuatu has been bumped out of top spot for daily wear.
> 
> As to the WR, I have no idea if it is accurate or not. I cannot see how it can't be good for pool, or diving as it is a monocoque design, therefore less opening for water to come in. Also it is a screw down crown and when I originally set the time, I could see a gasket on the threads near the case. I don't dive, never will, but I wouldn't hesitate to wear this one to the beach, lake, pool, ocean, whatever.


I would hope so, since I'm rather new to the brand, I don't know how they've hold out... even if they lube up the gaskets. I'll be, at least, lubing the crown gasket just in case.

I'm definitely loving this. Thinking of getting their 62MAS model next.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seventhframe (Jul 21, 2009)

Been away for a while...
You finally got one! Congrats!!


----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

Love the versatility of this thing. I cannot stop admiring it. Imagine if it was an actual Marinemaster, I couldn't deal wearing it daily, it would be a distraction!!

Can't wait to start scouting more strap options. Next week, planning on wearing it on the bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zc796 (Aug 30, 2016)

no "X" sign on the crown. a better design than the original MM300.


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## Ham615 (Feb 3, 2010)

That’s a great looking watch, good combo with the tropic strap. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

Ham615 said:


> That's a great looking watch, good combo with the tropic strap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you, appreciate it greatly.


----------



## ReinhardSA (Sep 19, 2014)

I just ordered one based on your review! I ordered the C3 lume with C3 lumed ceramic insert on rubber. Paid for courier so hoping it arrives quickly. Very excited! 

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

ReinhardSA said:


> I just ordered one based on your review! I ordered the C3 lume with C3 lumed ceramic insert on rubber. Paid for courier so hoping it arrives quickly. Very excited!
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 7 Pro using Tapatalk


Glad I could help. It has been on my wrist steady since its arrival. Beautiful wrist presence, comfortable, highly accurate. Glad I purchased it. Just wish they would do a nice sunburst charcoal dial, and sunburst blue dial version as I would get both.


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## cap.v (Aug 21, 2019)

It seems there is a Miyota 9015 version https://www.proximawatches.com/DIVER-WATCHES?product_id=287 of this watch. Does anybody have experience with it? Also clear dial is available.


----------



## cap.v (Aug 21, 2019)

A weekly stupid question: how would you compare (in terms of overall quality) Proxima mm300 to the budged Submariner homages? Like let's say Phoibos.


----------



## cap.v (Aug 21, 2019)

del


----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

cap.v said:


> It seems there is a Miyota 9015 version https://www.proximawatches.com/DIVER-WATCHES?product_id=287 of this watch. Does anybody have experience with it? Also clear dial is available.


No idea they made one with the 9015. Should be great, great movement just like the NH35 movement. Only difference should be in the beat, as the 9015 beats at 28,800 bph and the NH35 at 21,600 bph.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cap.v (Aug 21, 2019)

There are several mm300 available now. San Martin, Proxima, Heimdallr. It seems San Martin has got the best quality. Proxima and Heimdallr use better movement (9015 and ST2130 or even ETA). The dials suck on all three of them though.


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

cap.v said:


> There are several mm300 available now. San Martin, Proxima, Heimdallr. It seems San Martin has got the best quality. Proxima and Heimdallr use better movement (9015 and ST2130 or even ETA). The dials suck on all three of them though.


Hhhmmm... did you purchase all three to compare the quality? photos, review?

Heimdallr lists their movement options as either the Seagull ST2130, or ETA 2824. Proxima MM300 lists their movement as the NH35, and San Martin also lists theirs as an NH35.

Why do the dials suck? Aside from a different name and some variance in the text on the dial, they appear to be the same or similar in photos.

The dial on my Proxima looks pretty damn slick to me, which is more than I can say for many higher priced watches I have either looked at or previously owned.

The Proxima has beautifully polished indices, they are all aligned correctly, the chapter ring lines up as well. If Seiko would put in this type of quality control, they wouldn't have so many complaints.

So tell me what is wrong with these dials please...


----------



## cap.v (Aug 21, 2019)

supawabb said:


> Hhhmmm... did you purchase all three to compare the quality? photos, review?


 No. Just talked to a guy from https://wrwatches.com. He insists that San Martin has much better quality. He could have his own agenda though.



supawabb said:


> Proxima MM300 lists their movement as the NH35


Proxima has a 9105 movement as well that is a huge plus on my list.


----------



## cap.v (Aug 21, 2019)

supawabb said:


> The dial on my Proxima ...


Interesting, in you opinion, what would make me choose this watch over something more "legitimate", like, let's say Orient Triton? The price is about the same (Triton is $300 now).


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

cap.v said:


> No. Just talked to a guy from https://wrwatches.com. He insists that San Martin has much better quality. He could have his own agenda though.
> 
> Proxima has a 9105 movement as well that is a huge plus on my list.


Had to do a little hunting and found that yes, the Proxima does in fact have a 9015 movement option. With the NH35, it is $190, but going with the 9015 jumps to $258. To me, not worth the extra $ as mine is currently +8 seconds total over the past 2 weeks. I cannot complain at all.



cap.v said:


> Interesting, in you opinion, what would make me choose this watch over something more "legitimate", like, let's say Orient Triton? The price is about the same (Triton is $300 now).


I can tell you why I would pick the Proxima over the Orient Triton, but it is strictly my opinion...

1) Firstly, I am not a fan of the Orient divers (never liked the way they look, always something I've disliked in most of their models), although they have a strong following and I am sure they are a fantastic timepiece for the $. Only ever appreciated the styling of the OS 300.
2) In the looks department, I much prefer the look of the Proxima over even that of the OS300, and for 1/5th the cost or less. 
3) Using the Triton you listed, it has an aluminum bezel insert, whereas the Proxima is ceramic. That is a bonus to me.
4) NH35 or 9015 vs the 40N5A? No idea where the Orient movement fits in or how it compares to the other 2. 
5) Both are autos, both are sapphire glass with AR coatings, both have applied indices, so I will call that even.

So based on the few points I listed,it comes down to me much preferring the looks of the Proxima over the Triton, and the Proxima has the ceramic bezel insert. Proxima for me.


----------



## cap.v (Aug 21, 2019)

supawabb said:


> ...


Fair enough. Logically Triton is the best choice but somehow I simply don't like it enough. BTW people say that Sumo bezel inserts fit Triton. It still would be interesting to see the difference between different versions of mm300.

From the pictures it seems their bracelets aren't good. Do you think the "original" Seiko bracelets (Angus) will fit?


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## entropism (Nov 16, 2013)

By the way, if anyone is interested, I've been wearing the bronze/meteorite version for the past few months. Love this watch.

https://i.imgur.com/sD1BKOs.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/4dnTPWY.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/tPcPyrj.jpg

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/affordable-bronze-watch-4979289.html#post49293463
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/san-martin-marinemaster-4899665.html#post49303211

These are old pics, it's developed a nice solid patina over the course of the summer and some sweat.


----------



## btcity380 (Sep 17, 2019)

supawabb said:


>


Is the ceramic insert shiny or matte finished on this model? Some pictures it looked matte and others it looked glossy. Thanks


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

mmm...


----------



## cap.v (Aug 21, 2019)

btcity380 said:


> Is the ceramic insert shiny or matte finished on this model? Some pictures it looked matte and others it looked glossy. Thanks


They have several options: ceramic and sapphire.


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

btcity380 said:


> Is the ceramic insert shiny or matte finished on this model? Some pictures it looked matte and others it looked glossy. Thanks


It is more glossy that matte. Light plays a large factor.


----------



## cap.v (Aug 21, 2019)

What about design of the lugs? Do you think Seiko bracelet will fit the "clones"?


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

cap.v said:


> What about design of the lugs? Do you think Seiko bracelet will fit the "clones"?


No idea, and I wish I knew as there is a higher than likely chance I would get the SBDX001 bracelet to go on it.


----------



## gg22 (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm too blown away by the quality of this Proxima watch. Wear it every day since I got it. It's off by one second every three days, and glows like a torch in the dark!


----------



## cap.v (Aug 21, 2019)

It would be really helpful this watch reviewed with video. Also the difference between different models (Proxima, Sharkey, etc.) remains unclear. The pictures don't show difference in the quality.


----------



## btcity380 (Sep 17, 2019)

ReinhardSA said:


> I just ordered one based on your review! I ordered the C3 lume with C3 lumed ceramic insert on rubber. Paid for courier so hoping it arrives quickly. Very excited!
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 7 Pro using Tapatalk


Please keep us updated! I would love to see some variations to this model. Thanks you !

Did you order from WRwatch as well?


----------



## btcity380 (Sep 17, 2019)

supawabb said:


> Hhhmmm... did you purchase all three to compare the quality? photos, review?
> 
> Heimdallr lists their movement options as either the Seagull ST2130, or ETA 2824. Proxima MM300 lists their movement as the NH35, and San Martin also lists theirs as an NH35.
> 
> ...


Man, these photos are really making me thinking about pulling the trigger


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

cap.v said:


> It would be really helpful this watch reviewed with video. Also the difference between different models (Proxima, Sharkey, etc.) remains unclear. The pictures don't show difference in the quality.


Then do everyone here a favor and open your wallet, go purchase a Merkur Oceanmaster, Proxima Scubamaster, San Martin Marine Master, HIMQ Sharkmaster, Heimdallr Sharkmaster, Uroboros Marinemaster, Leviathan MM300, FiftyFour Divemaster, Anko Tactico, and lastly the real deal, the Seiko SBDX001. Once you have acquired one of each, do the comparison and post it for us all. Oh, and don't forget to check if the Seiko bracelet fits them all :-!


----------



## btcity380 (Sep 17, 2019)

supawabb said:


> Then do everyone here a favor and open your wallet, go purchase a Merkur Oceanmaster, Proxima Scubamaster, San Martin Marine Master, HIMQ Sharkmaster, Heimdallr Sharkmaster, Uroboros Marinemaster, Leviathan MM300, FiftyFour Divemaster, Anko Tactico, and lastly the real deal, the Seiko SBDX001. Once you have acquired one of each, do the comparison and post it for us all. Oh, and don't forget to check if the Seiko bracelet fits them all :-!


So many brands under one parent company, sounds like P&G scheme....lol


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi

I’m thinking of buying a secondhand proximate Bronze sterile dial one of these. It’s up for about $195, so seems like fair value.

Berni


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## cap.v (Aug 21, 2019)

Has anybody thought about buying Proxima 9015 model?


----------



## cybernaut1 (Jun 9, 2016)

Very nice picture! This makes it even more tempting. Hahaha


----------



## ReinhardSA (Sep 19, 2014)

Sorry guys, this week was kinda nuts. My Proxima made it from Hong Kong to South Africa (delivered) in 3 days. Somehow I ordered it with gold indices haha.

First impressions:
-Alignment is better than every Seiko diver I owned.
-Incredible time keeping, hasn't lost a second in 4 days.
-Incredible lume
-The rubber waffle strap is more comfortable than the Uncle Seiko 20mm I had.

So far very impressed.










Sent from my Redmi Note 7 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

btcity380 said:


> So many brands under one parent company, sounds like P&G scheme....lol


I think there might be a few companies making their own versions. From looking at the watches I believe Heimdallr, HIMQ, Proxima, FiftyFour, LTM and Leviathan may be the same company. Merkur and Uroborus may be related and Anko is its own separate thing.


----------



## cap.v (Aug 21, 2019)

Any comments on the bezel action?


----------



## ReinhardSA (Sep 19, 2014)

cap.v said:


> Any comments on the bezel action?


Nice and crisp. Little bit of play, but only just. Nicer action than the 3 turtles I had. Honestly, the value for money ratio on these are incredible.

I bought the homage, because I wanted to feel what a Marine Master feels like on the wrist. I doubt I'll ever buy a Seiko MM, as I tend to stick to 40mm and under and I don't see myself spending 10x what I paid for the Proxima to get one.

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

cap.v said:


> Has anybody thought about buying Proxima 9015 model?


And if someone said yes, then...?


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

ReinhardSA said:


> Nice and crisp. Little bit of play, but only just. Nicer action than the 3 turtles I had. Honestly, the value for money ratio on these are incredible.
> 
> I bought the homage, because I wanted to feel what a Marine Master feels like on the wrist. I doubt I'll ever buy a Seiko MM, as I tend to stick to 40mm and under and I don't see myself spending 10x what I paid for the Proxima to get one.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 7 Pro using Tapatalk


Same here. Is the Seiko stunning, sure is. But I feel I am getting the same level of stunning, but with a different name on the dial. Your gold indices version is really sharp. Mind doing a few macros and posting?

And to comment on your first impressions

"-Alignment is better than every Seiko diver I owned.
-Incredible time keeping, hasn't lost a second in 4 days.
-Incredible lume"

I have only had one Seiko that is perfect in alignment, the rest were not worth a damn, whether that is the bezel, bezel insert of date wheel being off.

Accuracy is currently at +8 seconds over the past 2 weeks, so +.57 spd. I won't complain.

Nice lume, not incredible, but really nice.


----------



## ReinhardSA (Sep 19, 2014)

supawabb said:


> Same here. Is the Seiko stunning, sure is. But I feel I am getting the same level of stunning, but with a different name on the dial. Your gold indices version is really sharp. Mind doing a few macros and posting?
> 
> And to comment on your first impressions
> 
> ...


I went with C3 lume. Glows like a torch.

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## ReinhardSA (Sep 19, 2014)

My phone isn't great with macro shots.









Sent from my Redmi Note 7 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

ReinhardSA said:


> My phone isn't great with macro shots.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin' good!


----------



## serge70 (Nov 16, 2010)

That's tremendous !


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

Lovely to see the love for these watches grow.

I simply love my HIMQ/Proxima.

I do need new strap suggestions since I'm getting tired of my waffle.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi

Picked this bronze proxima up. New to me, it was cheap enough to have a go. Got bitten by the bug having read this thread. I need to get a leather bund strap for it.

Initial impressions are positive. It's very nicely done. Quite a heavy watch though. I expected it to have a gritty winding mechanism, but actually it's very smooth.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## airon11 (Jul 20, 2017)

Just out of curiosity...anyone removed the bezel to see how the crystal is kept attached to the case? Jus to see if it is Rilke in the real MM or if they adopted different solutions?
I guess that's nice the case in monoblock and I don't think they modified the movement the crown should be the kind that gets detached pulling it..
Thanks


----------



## iheartnola (Jan 16, 2013)

It looks really cool. Love the bezel for sure. Great review.


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## cap.v (Aug 21, 2019)

Looks awesome!!! Could you make photos from the sides?


----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

Testing out the bracelet!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cap.v (Aug 21, 2019)

Mido said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/...[/QUOTE]
> 
> How do you find the bracelet?


----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

cap.v said:


> How do you find the bracelet?


Nothing special, really. Doesn't feel good or bad. Just normal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

cap.v said:


> Looks awesome!!! Could you make photos from the sides?


Already did, see the first page.


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Dammit. I want one now. Probably the only way I'll ever get close to experiencing a MM300. The quality looks amazing. Heck at this price, I may save up to get a 2nd one for my son.

Does anyone know. Do you have to order the BGW9 like dial to get.the red dot second hand? Or do all the new models come with a red dot?


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

ZASKAR36 said:


> Dammit. I want one now. Probably the only way I'll ever get close to experiencing a MM300. The quality looks amazing. Heck at this price, I may save up to get a 2nd one for my son.
> 
> Does anyone know. Do you have to order the BGW9 like dial to get.the red dot second hand? Or do all the new models come with a red dot?


The new Proxima are supposed to come with the red dot in the second hand. I am unsure about the HIMQ variant. But if you go through wrwatches, mention it to them, either through their live chat, or in the PayPal notes, or an email to them to be certain. I asked them specifically via the live chat, and made payment while talking to one of their reps.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

ZASKAR36 said:


> Dammit. I want one now. Probably the only way I'll ever get close to experiencing a MM300. The quality looks amazing. Heck at this price, I may save up to get a 2nd one for my son.
> 
> Does anyone know. Do you have to order the BGW9 like dial to get.the red dot second hand? Or do all the new models come with a red dot?


Since Suppa brought up HIMQ, here is a photo of my HIMQ that was suggested as a great buy by DEMO111. I had it and foolishly sold it and will buy it again within the weeks end most likely. Mine was the BGW9 and was plenty bright and, as shown, did come with the red dot on the second hand.






Here's a few pictures since the watch is just so nice to look at.

On a side note, the HIMQ had the name SharkMaster which as you can see is thankfully no longer on the updated dial.


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

supawabb said:


> The new Proxima are supposed to come with the red dot in the second hand. I am unsure about the HIMQ variant. But if you go through wrwatches, mention it to them, either through their live chat, or in the PayPal notes, or an email to them to be certain. I asked them specifically via the live chat, and made payment while talking to one of their reps.


Thanks Supa


Rocat said:


> Since Suppa brought up HIMQ, here is a photo of my HIMQ that was suggested as a great buy by DEMO111. I had it and foolishly sold it and will buy it again within the weeks end most likely. Mine was the BGW9 and was plenty bright and, as shown, did come with the red dot on the second hand.
> View attachment 14499209
> Here's a few pictures since the watch is just so nice to look at.
> 
> ...


Man that looks so good. So hard to believe that you can get that level of quality at this price point.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Well Crap. My will power was weak. I gave in to it again. It's ordered. I will suggest one thing if you get one or the other of these; A divers clasp with more adjustments as these only come with 3 micro adjustments. 

I ordered this from the bay for $21.00 the first time and just reordered it. Seems he went up a bit to $24.99 but the clasp is still good and gives me 6 micro adjustments. Money well spent if you want to use the bracelet. At first I thought I'd do like Supa and not use it. But once it was adjusted and the aftermarket clasp attached I wore it on the bracelet a lot. Oh, and the bracelet uses split pins which I'm thankful for since the Seiko pin and collar can sometimes be a pain. 

Google this: NEW TAIKONAUT 18MM DIVERS BUCKLE V CLASP BUTTON DOUBLE LOCK - HEAVY DUTY / CLASP


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

ZASKAR36 said:


> Thanks SupaMan that looks so good. So hard to believe that you can get that level of quality at this price point.


I had PM'ed DEMO111 a few times and he said it was a great watch. I was shocked at how good it looked when I opened it up. If I recall mine ran within a few seconds per day. After looking at the pictures of mine on my laptop, that's what pushed me to buy it again tonight. I think I may pickup that weird named Shirryu Sumo next month as well. That one looks good too. Well, except the name. Luckily my 50 year old vision can't focus on small print at arms length so it won't bother me. lol


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Another thought about this MM300 homage whether it comes from Proxima or HIMQ is that it is the same money as a Deep Blue Master1000 on a bracelet. I've had a few Deep Blue Master1000's and was thinking of getting another one. But for the same money a person can get this MM300 homage that punches so far above the $200 price point that's no contest. 

The Chinese makers are upping their game and coming strong into the sub $200 market.

As long as the build quality is there, and it is, even if the movement craps out in a few years (unlikely) I can have a new one installed for very low money.


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Rocat said:


> I had PM'ed DEMO111 a few times and he said it was a great watch. I was shocked at how good it looked when I opened it up. If I recall mine ran within a few seconds per day. After looking at the pictures of mine on my laptop, that's what pushed me to buy it again tonight. I think I may pickup that weird named Shirryu Sumo next month as well. That one looks good too. Well, except the name. Luckily my 50 year old vision can't focus on small print at arms length so it won't bother me. lol


This is classic. This is the first time in all my years on the forums that someone convinced themselves to buy a watch with their own photos.  This disease is Soo bad. LOL.
Looking forward to seeing more of your pics when it arrives.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I used the same Seller from China as I did before when I ordered my HIMQ last night. It is a small volume Seller but they sent a separate email thanking me for my second purchase and even included pictures of the actual watch they were shipping to me.


----------



## cap.v (Aug 21, 2019)

May be this could be interesting to others. I found several models of MM300. It seems all of them use the same cases. I configured all of them with SS bracelet to make the comparison "fair"


NameMovementPriceCommentsHeimdallrST2130 / ETA2824$240 / $340Proxima, HIMQNH35 / 9015$180 / $250Different bezel insert / dial options available54 watchST2130 / ETA2824$260 / $360Looks identical to HeimdallrSan MartinNH35 / ETA2824$300 / $450A different type of bracelet

I'm really curios how do they put different movements to the same case? The dimensions of 9015 and ST2130/ETA2824 differ from NH35. The sellers claim that their watches are compatible with the original Seiko bracelets.


----------



## airon11 (Jul 20, 2017)

I think that the case is big enought to fit all these movements...so they just make different spacers for the movements to fit...


----------



## cap.v (Aug 21, 2019)

I think ЕТА movement is an overkill. ST2130 actually makes sense.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

cap.v said:


> I think ЕТА movement is an overkill. ST2130 actually makes sense.


My version has the ST2130 and it's proven to be a reliable and accurate time keeper so far.


----------



## cap.v (Aug 21, 2019)

Looking at the photos it becomes obvious that all mm300 cases and bracelets come from the same source. The only visible differences: the dial and bezel inserts. San Martin has a different bracelet with strange buckle. For some reason San Martin is more expensive.

AFAIK ST2130 is considered to be e "better" movement than NH35. There is one thing that bothers me about mm300 design - there is no simple access to the movement and it wouldn't be easy to calibrate it.


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

cap.v said:


> Looking at the photos it becomes obvious that all mm300 cases and bracelets come from the same source. The only visible differences: the dial and bezel inserts. San Martin has a different bracelet with strange buckle. For some reason San Martin is more expensive.
> 
> AFAIK ST2130 is considered to be e "better" movement than NH35. There is one thing that bothers me about mm300 design - there is no simple access to the movement and it wouldn't be easy to calibrate it.


Unless you want to pull it out from the front, you kind of just take the accuracy as it comes. 

Although as I said in an earlier post mine was more accurate than a typical Seiko. I believe they regulate them before installing the movement in the case. Although I could be wrong about that information.


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

SoOooo.. The Sharkey has the little shark logoAnd the higher beat movement that I like. But the fit and finish goes to the (newer?) HIMQ.









Sent from my SM-P550 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

For those wondering, the Sharkey is wearing the miltat mm300 Angus jubilee and it looks to me to be a perfect fit. 

Sent from my SM-P550 using Tapatalk


----------



## cap.v (Aug 21, 2019)

Cinjent said:


> But the fit and finish goes to the (newer?) HIMQ


Does HIMQ look better? Could you show the differences?


----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

Rocat said:


> Well Crap. My will power was weak. I gave in to it again. It's ordered. I will suggest one thing if you get one or the other of these; A divers clasp with more adjustments as these only come with 3 micro adjustments.
> 
> I ordered this from the bay for $21.00 the first time and just reordered it. Seems he went up a bit to $24.99 but the clasp is still good and gives me 6 micro adjustments. Money well spent if you want to use the bracelet. At first I thought I'd do like Supa and not use it. But once it was adjusted and the aftermarket clasp attached I wore it on the bracelet a lot. Oh, and the bracelet uses split pins which I'm thankful for since the Seiko pin and collar can sometimes be a pain.
> 
> Google this: NEW TAIKONAUT 18MM DIVERS BUCKLE V CLASP BUTTON DOUBLE LOCK - HEAVY DUTY / CLASP












Is this it? I've been wanting a better clasp for a while.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cap.v (Aug 21, 2019)

BTW, HIMQ has 9105 option.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Mido said:


> Is this it? I've been wanting a better clasp for a while.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep that's it. I wouldn't say it's better in terms of quality. To me a clasp is a clasp. But if you mean better in terms of more adjustments then yes, 6 is better than 3. The stock clasp just did not give me the range of adjustment I needed.


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

For me, the clasp effects the fit and wearability of the watch. The mm300 bracelet is about a half link too long at the 6 o'clock position on my flat 7 inch wrist. I could not use the seiko mm300 clasp with this bracelet unfortunately. The clasp that did work for me came from the miltat Angus jubilee, and I set the seiko mm300 clasp on the jubilee. 

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

cap.v said:


> BTW, HIMQ has 9105 option.


True, but, for this one, I wanted a seiko movement. By the way, it's been keeping fantastic time.

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

cap.v said:


> Does HIMQ look better? Could you show the differences?


I'll see what I can do here.
Notice that chamfered edge. It's thicker on the HIMQ.
The bezel is more flush and tight on the HIMQ. It is also 120 click as opposed to the 60 click on the sharkey. And lastly, the bezel just looks better on the HIMQ. It's far from being a real mm300 bezel, but at least it doesn't have that awful pip glued to it like the sharkey.

It's as though the sharkey was a prototype for the HIMQ; and I imagine the difference between the 2 is almost as much as between the HIMQ and the Seiko.









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

One more, just for fun.










Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Cinjent said:


> One more, just for fun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that crown photo shopped or a reflection?


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I know this watch isn't a MM300 homage but I ordered an Orange Sumo homage from Heimdallr last night. I look forward to it within the next 10-15 days. These look very good (except the name, which I hope means something cool in Chinese). I posted it here because it seems in other threads and sub forums, people tend to get bent out of shape about Seiko homages. I figure for $169 and a NH35 movement, it's a no brainer. This is essentially the same cost as a Deep Blue Master1000 on a silicone strap. Now tell me, which one would you rather have? 

View attachment 14503221
View attachment 14503223


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

I'd like to, but it looks like your pictures are broken. I can't see them. 

Sent from my SM-P550 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

Rocat said:


> Is that crown photo shopped or a reflection?


That, sir, is a strategically placed reflection. No photo shopping for me.

Sent from my SM-P550 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Damn. This watch is looking better every time I come back to this thread. Bad! Bad!


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

Cinjent said:


> That, sir, is a strategically placed reflection. No photo shopping for me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-P550 using Tapatalk


Wow, I take my hat off to you! Well done! I was going to ask you where you got the sticker from lol 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Lets try this again since it did not work earlier. Yes, a silly name but one good looking watch.

Here is an image of the Orange Sumo homage I have ordered from Heimdallr.









And the other color options they have.


----------



## cap.v (Aug 21, 2019)

Ginseng108 said:


> Damn. This watch is looking better every time I come back to this thread. Bad! Bad!


 same problem here. I myself need a single watch to wear it everyday, everywhere and waiting for RLG Odyssea (will be available in a several weeks). But at least on the pictures "mm300" (mm300 in quotes means pseudo mm300) looks so beautiful and makes me forget about any other watch. I do understand that "mm300" isn't practical for every day (bulky for 7.5" wrist) and it is a homage hated by the watch enthusiasts. Don't know whether I'll be able to resist...


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

cap.v said:


> same problem here. I myself need a single watch to wear it everyday, everywhere and waiting for RLG Odyssea (will be available in a several weeks). But at least on the pictures "mm300" (mm300 in quotes means pseudo mm300) looks so beautiful and makes me forget about any other watch. I do understand that "mm300" isn't practical for every day (bulky for 7.5" wrist) and it is a homage hated by the watch enthusiasts. Don't know whether I'll be able to resist...


cap.v, I have a 7.5" wrist and have not found it to be large, bulky, a nuisance, to get in the way ever. It fits fantastic and I find it highly practical for everyday.


----------



## khronolektur (Mar 14, 2018)

Rocat said:


> Lets try this again since it did not work earlier. Yes, a silly name but one good looking watch.
> 
> Here is an image of the Orange Sumo homage I have ordered from Heimdallr.
> 
> ...


Looking good. Nice homage to the legendary Sumo. I hope the producers didn't make any homage to the legendary misalignments.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

khronolektur said:


> Looking good. Nice homage to the legendary Sumo. I hope the producers didn't make any homage to the legendary misalignments.


I know you are poking fun at Seiko. Misaligned bezel/chapter ring/ dial issues seem to be their normal operating procedure now. 
All the Chinese branded homages I've had (three Sharkey Tuna's, a 6105, a Merkur Tuna, and the HIMQ MM300) were all perfectly aligned and had QC that, in my opinion, was right up there with any of my other name brand Dive watches.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Just a thought.

I wonder when these Chinese manufacturers will start making Seiko Shogun Homages?


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

Rocat said:


> Just a thought.
> 
> I wonder when these Chinese manufacturers will start making Seiko Shogun Homages?


I'm not 'really' holding my breath...but there are tiny little hopes that one day in the not too distant future we get DOXA Sub homages in the same price point as the Sharkeys, and HIMQ's and Proximas. I for one would buy every color in the spectrum if it happened. Don't know why DOXA hasn't been cloned, knocked off, homaged or what have you call it...except by one microbrand who made maybe 500 total. The Irreantum Magellan. I have one orange dial version.

Still waiting to hear if anyone is getting any water time with their Proxima MM 300.

BTW - I looked up the Shirryu name and can only find something like 'Azure blue or purple cloud dragon'....must be a Chinese zodiac, legend or cultural thing?


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

I've certainly been swimming with the sharkey. No scuba diving or nothing, but I would not hesitate. I expect the watch to be up to the challenge. 

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## yannssolo (Mar 11, 2019)

Sorry for that but in my opinion, that's purely plagiarism, change the logo and you have a counterfeit.

People within Seiko spend months, years in R&D to make beautiful watches possible, as the mm300....and then a Chinese manufacturer (or from whatever country) does exactly the same watch !

Really, I don't like it. Of course one can always be inspired by a brand or a watch...as every manufacturer does.
But this, this is not inspiration nor homage, it's a copy


----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

yannssolo said:


> Sorry for that but in my opinion, that's purely plagiarism, change the logo and you have a counterfeit.
> 
> People within Seiko spend months, years in R&D to make beautiful watches possible, as the mm300....and then a Chinese manufacturer (or from whatever country) does exactly the same watch !
> 
> ...


You're entitled to your opinion. Just don't buy one. We like them. Not everyone has to.

I surely don't have $2k to spend on a Seiko and this one does me just fine for $190. I'd buy this before an actual fake. Potato, potatoe. Let people enjoy whatever they want.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

Taikonaut clasp came in. What an upgrade! Makes the watch feel ten times better!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

Rocat said:


> I know this watch isn't a MM300 homage but I ordered an Orange Sumo homage from Heimdallr last night. I look forward to it within the next 10-15 days. These look very good (except the name, which I hope means something cool in Chinese). I posted it here because it seems in other threads and sub forums, people tend to get bent out of shape about Seiko homages. I figure for $169 and a NH35 movement, it's a no brainer. This is essentially the same cost as a Deep Blue Master1000 on a silicone strap. Now tell me, which one would you rather have?
> 
> View attachment 14503221
> View attachment 14503223


Heimdallr isn't something really cool in Chinese....however in NORSE MYTHOLOGY...it IS!

In Norse mythology, Heimdallr is a god who possesses the resounding horn Gjallarhorn, owns the golden-maned horse Gulltoppr, is called the shining god and the whitest of the gods, has gold teeth, and is the son of Nine Mothers (who may represent personified waves).

Now you know the rest of the story. That Shirryu name though is funky and I can only get 'purple cloud dragon' out of my searches.

Perhaps a speaker of Chinese will enlighten us.


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

Rocat said:


> I know you are poking fun at Seiko. Misaligned bezel/chapter ring/ dial issues seem to be their normal operating procedure now.
> All the Chinese branded homages I've had (three Sharkey Tuna's, a 6105, a Merkur Tuna, and the HIMQ MM300) were all perfectly aligned and had QC that, in my opinion, was right up there with any of my other name brand Dive watches.


Personally, I feel Seiko is one of the most impressive brands out there, unfortunately their QC is less than impressive far too often, leaving new owners disappointed. In the past, I had a few different models with alignment issues. But my Proxima, spot on!


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

Mido said:


> Potato, potatoe.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


.. between these and fakes, I'd agree, 
and 'wearing what you like' is not something that applies to supporting this industry, there's a lot more to consider besides taste.


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

Good looking clasp it is! I put a Seiko MM 300 clasp on my Gen One Orange Monster. As you know it's the ratcheting model which will extend a long ways to accommodate a wetsuit sleeve or in my case a cool weather wader fishing jacket sleeve. Best mod besides Sapphire crystal swaps on my other Seikos I've done yet. 
And here Sharkey, HIMQ, Merkur, Heimdallr, Proxima and others are offering very near Seiko quality ( with the Seiko mov't) and Sapphire, and great parts alignment for a price point that puts ten of these on the wrist vs one Seiko....and I have 5-6 Seikos and 3 Sharkeys. What's not to like?

Almost every Sub dive watch out there is a copy, clone, knock off or homage of an early Rolex model, the 1926 Oyster...which later became the 1954 Model we all recognize and watch brands copy.


----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

hugof3C said:


> .. between these and fakes, I'd agree,
> and 'wearing what you like' is not something that applies to supporting this industry, there's a lot more to consider besides taste.


Do please enlighten what else is there to consider and what does and does not apply to this industry.

I genuinely I had no idea there were guidelines to follow in this industry and where and on what I should spend my money.

(And no, I am not being sarcastic. I want to hear your point of view.)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

Mido said:


> I genuinely I had no idea there were guidelines to follow in this industry
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


that's a better answer to your question than any I could ever give, and perfectly reflects my point of view.
don't you think there should be? 
and that there are serious consequences in allowing unregulated industry to flourish?


----------



## yannssolo (Mar 11, 2019)

Mido said:


> You're entitled to your opinion. Just don't buy one. We like them. Not everyone has to.
> 
> I surely don't have $2k to spend on a Seiko and this one does me just fine for $190. I'd buy this before an actual fake. Potato, potatoe. Let people enjoy whatever they want.


Did i say something about what you have to buy or don't have to buy ?
Did i say something more than my personal opinion ?

Please be correct and respect other opinion than yours....

You preach your liberty of buying everything you want, but i advise you to, first, respect the liberty of personal opinion from each other...


----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

hugof3C said:


> that's a better answer to your question than any I could ever give, and perfectly reflects my point of view.
> don't you think there should be?
> and that there are serious consequences in allowing unregulated industry to flourish?


It depends what industry you're referring to. The watch industry in general or the homage industry. That's where I might be misunderstanding you.



yannssolo said:


> Did i say something about what you have to buy or don't have to buy ?
> Did i say something more than my personal opinion ?
> 
> Please be correct and respect other opinion than yours....
> ...


I said you were entitled to your opinion, ipso facto, I respect your opinion.

I responded respectfully to your opinion with mine. Do not misinterpret that with "preaching" and with my opinion coming first than yours just because I disagree with you.

You stated your opinion, I responded with mine with all due respect and without overreacting. This was unnecessary.

Anyway, I'll agree to disagree and I'll leave it at that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

With any luck, we'll get all the social justice warriors flocking to the thread. 

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

Taking the HIMQ up in the Cessna in a bit. Expect some more pics of that!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

I wonder why mine has a red second hand and yours does not. Some reason, or just parts availability. And then, is that the only difference? These things are always changing; you don't know what you're gonna get. 

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

Cinjent said:


> I wonder why mine has a red second hand and yours does not. Some reason, or just parts availability. And then, is that the only difference? These things are always changing; you don't know what you're gonna get.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


I have no idea. I think mine was made before the red dot was even an option. As you've said, they're going to continue changing, so that might be the case here.

From what I have seen, that would be the only difference between mine and the others. I don't mind it. I think that the red dot would be distracting for me. Haha.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

What movement is in yours?

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

Cinjent said:


> What movement is in yours?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


NH35A if I'm not mistaken. Runs like a champ.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

Mido said:


> It depends what industry you're referring to. The watch industry in general or the homage industry. That's where I might be misunderstanding you.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm referring to industry in general and specifics regarding the watch industry both, 
a homage is a watch style, there's nothing separating it production or business wise from any other and, therefore, the same rules apply, wouldn't you say?


----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

hugof3C said:


> I'm referring to industry in general and specifics regarding the watch industry both,
> a homage is a watch style, there's nothing separating it production or business wise from any other and, therefore, the same rules apply, wouldn't you say?


That's a very interesting point of view. I would agree. I hadn't seen it that way. Thank you for enlightening me, really.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

Mido said:


> That's a very interesting point of view. I would agree. I hadn't seen it that way. Thank you for enlightening me, really.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


this has been an increasingly polarising matter,
that is too often discussed at the level of personal insult or labeling at the very least,
which, as with anything else, does nothing but consolidate two opposing sides. 
regardless of agreeing or not, I hope you're speaking seriously, I am.

there's an argument to be had that I feel would benefit everyone,
but this is an owner's thread, and these are opinions best voiced and discussed before a purchase, not after.

to be very clear, it's the industry I have a problem with, 
not people who have every right to enjoy their watches and shouldn't even be put in a position of having to concern themselves about this kind of thing in the first place.


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

Now for some lighter side info:

If you do a google search for the HIMQ, you'll get the Amazon links offering these watches.

So I clicked....the HIMQ link gets you the Proxima - listed as a Heimdallr HIMQ

Right above that page is the Sharkey link which gets you the HIMQ watch - listed as the Heimdallr Sharkey - but the pics ARE the HIMQ

And so on...the links:

https://www.amazon.com/Diver-Automatic-Wristwatch-MarineMaster-Sapphire/dp/B07KSXNKTQ

https://www.amazon.com/Sharkey-Auto...A42YS3EC5SW&psc=1&refRID=G5PF2KAWAA42YS3EC5SW

https://www.amazon.com/Diver-Automa...A42YS3EC5SW&psc=1&refRID=G5PF2KAWAA42YS3EC5SW

Plus they all list the specs as this:

Shape	Oval
Display	Analog
Band Material Type	Stainless Steel
Band Color	Silver
Dial Color	Black
*Watch Movement	Swiss Automatic*....really? I thought I was getting a Seiko NH35 mov't....lol...

too funny how somewhat convoluted their listing descriptions with Amazon are...but then so are the eBay listings with titles like - Sharkey, Tuna Diver Sbdx001 Diver Automatic Wristwatch MarineMaster Man NH35 Sapphire Lumed

But we know what they are...a Seiko-esque styled watch at a great price point which some of us like and some don't. I need two more or maybe 3. lol.


----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

hugof3C said:


> this has been an increasingly polarising matter,
> that is too often discussed at the level of personal insult or labeling at the very least,
> which, as with anything else, does nothing but consolidate two opposing sides.
> regardless of agreeing or not, I hope you're speaking seriously, I am.
> ...


I am very serious because this is a side of that I am new to, being introduced new points of view is always good and interesting for me. I do appreciate it because it's something to consider in the future.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

Cinjent said:


> For me, the clasp effects the fit and wearability of the watch. The mm300 bracelet is about a half link too long at the 6 o'clock position on my flat 7 inch wrist. I could not use the seiko mm300 clasp with this bracelet unfortunately. The clasp that did work for me came from the miltat Angus jubilee, and I set the seiko mm300 clasp on the jubilee.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


So the original Seiko MM300 SBDX001 bracelet does/will fit the watch head (HIMQ/PROXIMA) properly?


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

Cinjent said:


> I wonder why mine has a red second hand and yours does not. Some reason, or just parts availability. And then, is that the only difference? These things are always changing; you don't know what you're gonna get.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


The red second hand is new. I would bet several of the dealers still have some without if you ask, but I asked specifically to have mine with it.

I'll be posting new photos in a few hours.


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

Cinjent said:


> I wonder why mine has a red second hand and yours does not. Some reason, or just parts availability. And then, is that the only difference? These things are always changing; you don't know what you're gonna get.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


The red dot or other common moniker 'the stoplight' seconds hand has been around a good while. It came out on the Sharkey Apocalypse Capt. Benjamin Willard clone of the Seiko 6105 watch.

Here's mine before I modded it into a DOXApocalypse. Zoom in to see the seconds hand.....Okay maybe no zooming needed. It's plenty visible.

.....and looking at mine closer, I see the lume openings are shaped differently from each other


----------



## Beastlytaco (Aug 4, 2019)

Just got my HIMQ/proxima sharkmaster today in a trade. So far I love it!! This thing feels and looks as good as the seiko model. Got a complement on it within the first 5 hours of wearing it haha. 

Anybody know where If these can be modded like the seikos?


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

HOT OFF THE PRESSES!


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

Beastlytaco said:


> Just got my HIMQ/proxima sharkmaster today in a trade. So far I love it!! This thing feels and looks as good as the seiko model. Got a complement on it within the first 5 hours of wearing it haha.
> 
> Anybody know where If these can be modded like the seikos?


Lol. Let's keep things in perspective. It's far from being as nice as the original. But if you really think it is, may I suggest, don't ever really look at the original.

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

supawabb said:


> So the original Seiko MM300 SBDX001 bracelet does/will fit the watch head (HIMQ/PROXIMA) properly?


Yes. I believe that it will fit very well.

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

Cinjent said:


> Lol. Let's keep things in perspective. It's far from being as nice as the original. But if you really think it is, may I suggest, don't ever really look at the original.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


I will keep things in perspective... I have seen the original, and tried it on. No it is not an SBDX001, but then again it is also less than 10% of the cost. But I would say it is easily 75% of the original if not higher. So for the little $, I am beyond content. I definitely understand homages are not for everyone, and that is fine by me, but this homage is outstanding and will not be leaving my stable anytime soon.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Okay, anyone wearing this on a 6.5" wrist? I think it might, might work for me as I also wear a TWCO Salvage Diver and the dimension are nearly identical. Would you say the lugs have some degree of drop?


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Oh, and if I were to pick it up, I'd swap the bracelet for a Strapcode aftermarket unit. I'm thinking either of these with the ratchet clasp.

The classic - Super Oyster
The angular - Hexad Oyster
Which one do you think goes better, considering the case has some angularity to it.


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

supawabb said:


> I will keep things in perspective... I have seen the original, and tried it on. No it is not an SBDX001, but then again it is also less than 10% of the cost. But I would say it is easily 75% of the original if not higher. So for the little $, I am beyond content. I definitely understand homages are not for everyone, and that is fine by me, but this homage is outstanding and will not be leaving my stable anytime soon.


With this I can agree. If you Really wish for an mm300, but the cost is unrealistic, this is a great surrogate. If you wanna test the water before diving in, this will get your feet wet. If you want a really nice piece of costume man jewelry, this is superb.

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

Ginseng108 said:


> Okay, anyone wearing this on a 6.5" wrist? I think it might, might work for me as I also wear a TWCO Salvage Diver and the dimension are nearly identical. Would you say the lugs have some degree of drop?


Have you experienced an skx or a turtle by chance?

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

Ginseng108 said:


> Oh, and if I were to pick it up, I'd swap the bracelet for a Strapcode aftermarket unit. I'm thinking either of these with the ratchet clasp.
> 
> The classic - Super Oyster
> The angular - Hexad Oyster
> Which one do you think goes better, considering the case has some angularity to it.


Definitely the Super Oyster, as I find the the Hexad to be too angular.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Mido said:


> Taikonaut clasp came in. What an upgrade! Makes the watch feel ten times better!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Told you. That clasp makes the all the difference in the world with that watch and stock bracelet. 6 micro adjustments make it infinitely better.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Mido said:


> Taking the HIMQ up in the Cessna in a bit. Expect some more pics of that!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are we talking a Cessna Citation or something along the lines of a 172?

My Dad had a 172F with the 6cyl for years. That plane sounded completely different to any other 172 at the Air Field.

He was in S.A.C. for about 4 years as a Pilot flying B-47's carrying Nukes back in the 50's. He said the wing flex on a B-47 was "unnerving", something like 15 feet of flex.

Before the 172F he had a Luscombe. Sadly I don't know which model he had as it was before I was born.


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

Cinjent said:


> If you want a really nice piece of costume man jewelry, this is superb.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


Ouch! Nasty man, really nasty. Nailed me right in the feelers ;-)

Seriously through, I understand what you mean, but I have other timepieces I'd really like to acquire before the SBDX001. So for me, the Proxima fits the bill and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Cinjent said:


> Have you experienced an skx or a turtle by chance?


While I love the look of the Tunas, I don't like the look of the Turtle case. The "fat" case profile just doesn't appeal to me and it also looks worse on my skinny wrist compared to the perfectly circular Tuna case.
As for the SKX, the lugs have too flat of a profile. They tend to lift off the pinkie side of my wrist. This is the same issue I have with Rolex and Steinhart but not Tudor or Squale.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Hmmm, if I had the wrist for it, I'd maybe wear this monster.

Seiko Watches - Marine Master Professional 600M Ref. SBDB011


----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

Rocat said:


> Are we talking a Cessna Citation or something along the lines of a 172?
> 
> My Dad had a 172F with the 6cyl for years. That plane sounded completely different to any other 172 at the Air Field.
> 
> ...


Nice! Today, it was a Cessna 172R I rent every once in a while so I don't forget how to fly pistons. I do fly a Citation II on the regular.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

Ginseng108 said:


> Okay, anyone wearing this on a 6.5" wrist? I think it might, might work for me as I also wear a TWCO Salvage Diver and the dimension are nearly identical. Would you say the lugs have some degree of drop?


I am. 6.5 in! See my pics!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

supawabb said:


> I will keep things in perspective... I have seen the original, and tried it on. No it is not an SBDX001, but then again it is also less than 10% of the cost. But I would say it is easily 75% of the original if not higher. So for the little $, I am beyond content. I definitely understand homages are not for everyone, and that is fine by me, but this homage is outstanding and will not be leaving my stable anytime soon.


Agreed!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Mido said:


> I am. 6.5 in! See my pics!


Thank you, it looks great! I'm pulling the trigger on this tomorrow. Full C3 lume all around for me.


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

supawabb said:


> Ouch! Nasty man, really nasty. Nailed me right in the feelers ;-)
> 
> Seriously through, I understand what you mean, but I have other timepieces I'd really like to acquire before the SBDX001. So for me, the Proxima fits the bill and I couldn't be happier.


Don't get me wrong. I get it. Notice, I've added this guy to my lineup also. And while competing with my fairly decent collection, (of 300$ each or less) it's been dominating my wrist time. I really enjoy this guy enough that, some day... If I can afford it... And my wife doesn't get cranky... I may swap it for the real guy. But as for that real guy... That's an awful big pill to swallow.

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

Ginseng108 said:


> While I love the look of the Tunas, I don't like the look of the Turtle case. The "fat" case profile just doesn't appeal to me and it also looks worse on my skinny wrist compared to the perfectly circular Tuna case.
> As for the SKX, the lugs have too flat of a profile. They tend to lift off the pinkie side of my wrist. This is the same issue I have with Rolex and Steinhart but not Tudor or Squale.


Right. The skx and the turtle sit the exact same way. The mm300 and it's clones set flatter on the wrist. The lugs come a bit lower. By no means does it wrap the wrist, nor are the lugs as low as the tuna which sets them right down on your wrist. But it did a nice job.

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

Ginseng108 said:


> Hmmm, if I had the wrist for it, I'd maybe wear this monster.
> 
> Seiko Watches - Marine Master Professional 600M Ref. SBDB011


That Is an interesting watch... But for me, it looks like it's trying too hard to one up the 300...almost too... Aggressive for me. I think. Given the choice, I'd take the 300.

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Beastlytaco (Aug 4, 2019)

So someone correct me if I’m wrong but isn’t HIMQ and proxima the same company? Or are they two separate entities?


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

I looked...way too much for me. The Sawtooth bezel should be partially surrounded by a shroud IMO ...like the Seiko Sawtooth has (I have a Sawtooth). 

Too busy...too much going on with the GMT hand, the power reserve AND a date window...whew!

Back to the thread topic.


----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

Beastlytaco said:


> So someone correct me if I'm wrong but isn't HIMQ and proxima the same company? Or are they two separate entities?


It seems they are. Like, submodels or dial variations.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khronolektur (Mar 14, 2018)

...


----------



## khronolektur (Mar 14, 2018)

Rocat said:


> I know you are poking fun at Seiko. Misaligned bezel/chapter ring/ dial issues seem to be their normal operating procedure now.
> All the Chinese branded homages I've had (three Sharkey Tuna's, a 6105, a Merkur Tuna, and the HIMQ MM300) were all perfectly aligned and had QC that, in my opinion, was right up there with any of my other name brand Dive watches.


I have a Sumo and an SKX033 that have misaligned chapter rings. I was about to get a 3rd gen Sumo online when I noticed that the pic the seller posted had a misaligned chapter ring.

So I thought why not just go for the big one: Marine Master 300, and end the hunger(at least temporarily ). So I found one online BUT, you guessed it, the watch in the pic had chapter ring misalignment! I found it difficult to accept that the MM300 was afflicted with this issue. So I'm putting things on hold for now.

I came across the Proxima website and saw that they had something that looked like the MM300. The only problem was that I couldn't find any detailed user review for it anywhere.

Fortunately, I found supawabb's review of the Proxima.


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

The frustrating thing is that they align the chapter ring by having a bump in the dial fit in a notch in the ring (or vise versa). If they made the notch smaller to actually fit the bump (as himq and probably everyone else does) they would have no alignment issues. Such an easy fix! Seiko doesn't deserve 2 and 3 thousand dollars for their watch when they can't even figure that out. 

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Cinjent said:


> Such an easy fix! Seiko doesn't deserve 2 and 3 thousand dollars for their watch when they can't even figure that out.


That's the puzzling thing. It simply doesn't stand to reason that given the wealth and depth Seiko's expertise and experience, that a technical solution would have eluded them. I don't think that's the case. Given my experience with Japanese industry and manufacturing, I believe there is an unstated reason for why this is the way it is.


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi

I have seen this advertised in HK. I quite like the Chinese logo.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

And the kanji translation reads......Shark? For Sharkey? ...just making a guess.


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

Steve0 said:


> And the kanji translation reads......Shark? For Sharkey? ...just making a guess.


That little symbol there does not say shark.

What it is, is the entire story of creation.

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

Cinjent said:


> That little symbol there does not say shark.
> 
> What it is, is the entire story of creation.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


wow, that's deep. The story of creation as a logo for a homage watch... I just need to sit down for a minute to take this all in.


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

supawabb said:


> wow, that's deep. The story of creation as a logo for a homage watch... I just need to sit down for a minute to take this all in.


Yeah. It's like... What does this all mean... Really. Are they trying to say something here? Is it like... Look at the time. What time it is. Is someone trying to convey a message? Sign of the time kind of thing? Or what? I dunno. But now you got me thinkin. And my head is spinning.

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

Beastlytaco said:


> Just got my HIMQ/proxima sharkmaster today in a trade. So far I love it!! This thing feels and looks as good as the seiko model. Got a complement on it within the first 5 hours of wearing it haha.
> 
> Anybody know where If these can be modded like the seikos?


Anyway... What exactly do you mean. You're trying to make it look exactly like the real seiko? If that's the case, I dunno if it can be done without some genuine seiko parts. And that won't be cheap.

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

Cinjent said:


> Yeah. It's like... What does this all mean... Really. Are they trying to say something here? Is it like... Look at the time. What time it is. Is someone trying to convey a message? Sign of the time kind of thing? Or what? I dunno. But now you got me thinkin. And my head is spinning.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


I sincerely hope you are joking. It is a horrible, ridiculous logo. The meaning has no purpose on a watch face.


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

Dude. I am so dead serious it isn't even funny... Either that, or I am joking and it Still isn't funny. 

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

What do you guys think about going C3 green lume on the dial and BGW9 green on the bezel?


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

My understanding is they are quite similar.... But, what do I know? 

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Cinjent said:


> My understanding is they are quite similar.... But, what do I know?


Really? Perhaps someone can do a side by side. The blue lume on my Pelagos is quite different from the greens on my Seiko's. Was wondering what the overall effect would be. May just have to splash and gauge the regret quotient for myself.


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

Cinjent said:


> That little symbol there does not say shark.
> 
> What it is, is the entire story of creation.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


Hi

We can relax our brains. It means "Tuna"



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

berni29 said:


> Hi
> 
> We can relax our brains. It means "Tuna"
> 
> ...


Thanks for the correct translation!

I went with Sharkey as a guess from this Ebay listing title describing a Seiko 6105-8110 clone as a "Japan Tuna Diver Automatic wris watch MarineMaster Mens Turtle 6105-8110 Sharkey".
It had Sharkey, Turtle and Tuna as well as Marine Master all in the description title of the watch.

But I didn't strain my brain that much just guessing. ;-)


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

Actually I got some further clarification from my Chinese friend.

When you break down this character, it is 魚 ＋ 有， which puns w" having surplus ", in Cantonese. A new year wish everyone likes 

In fact, if you keep tracing back to the origin a fish w something extra inside ... wd be baby fish – creation, propagation of live!! Profound message indeed!

So it’s all quite clever. I might take a closer look and buy one just for that! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Ginseng108 said:


> That's the puzzling thing. It simply doesn't stand to reason that given the wealth and depth Seiko's expertise and experience, that a technical solution would have eluded them. I don't think that's the case. Given my experience with Japanese industry and manufacturing, I believe* there is an unstated reason for why this is the way it is*.


I have speculated elsewhere that Seiko is behind the whole modding industry. 
A win win for them since they sell in excess of their quota watches WITH the fk ups (possibly intentional) -- to civilians who don't know or care, and also to those who wish to modify them. So, they sell the parts for the modders too, but under other names.

You can probably see where I stand with the 9-11 thing. :-!


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

berni29 said:


> In fact, if you keep tracing back to the origin a fish w something extra inside ... wd be baby fish - creation, propagation of live!! Profound message indeed!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


SoOooooo... You're saying it's the story of creation?

Sent from my SM-P550 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

Chronopolis said:


> You can probably see where I stand with the 9-11 thing. :-!


Without reaching to far....... You're suggesting somehow.... Seiko did it?...

Sent from my SM-P550 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

Wow...somebody go buy some lottery tickets!

PS- sorry Supawabb for OT... great thread BTW...didn't really think it would turn out like this ...since so many dry up quickly. WTG!


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

Cinjent said:


> SoOooooo... You're saying it's the story of creation?
> 
> Sent from my SM-P550 using Tapatalk


Actually I think it really does just mean "Tuna"

But I do quite like it. Japanese and Chinese characters can be very similar, so it may actually be Japanese for "Tuna" I'm not 100% on that though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

First battle scars for the bracelet and new clasp. Still loving it.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

Oh goodness. Yeah. You may as well take every new watch out to the street and grind the clasp on it. You will get scratched on it. That's a given. 

I have taken to waxing my watches with car wax. I imagine that helps prevent some minor scratches. 

Sent from my SM-P550 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

Dang supawabb, that looks like an advertisement for the watch. 

Sent from my SM-P550 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Mido said:


> First battle scars for the bracelet and new clasp. Still loving it.


Nice. You went all BGW9 lume, right?


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

So, guys, I'm modding my HIMQ. 

Sent from my SM-P550 using Tapatalk


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

Cinjent said:


> Dang supawabb, that looks like an advertisement for the watch.
> 
> Sent from my SM-P550 using Tapatalk


Which?


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

supawabb said:


> Which?


Post #244. Looks like a magazine ad.

Sent from my SM-P550 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

Cinjent said:


> So, guys, I'm modding my HIMQ.
> 
> Sent from my SM-P550 using Tapatalk


 If you find a way to remove the HIMQ letters logo cleanly, that would influence my decision to purchase or not.

Proxima is okay, Merkur - same, Sharkey Shark - okay, too.

BIG BOLD "HIMQ"...I'm not feeling it a bit.

Let us know how it goes...maybe a different thread if needed.

Good luck!


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

Steve0 said:


> If you find a way to remove the HIMQ letters logo cleanly, that would influence my decision to purchase or not.
> 
> Proxima is okay, Merkur - same, Sharkey Shark - okay, too.
> 
> ...


Well you may like, then, that not long ago I saw a version on eBay who's dial looked, in pictures, just like the Seiko, but without any logo at all. It looked a little blank up there, but if it comes back up, it may suit you.

Personally, I'm swapping out the dial entirely.

Sent from my SM-P550 using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Steve0 said:


> If you find a way to remove the HIMQ letters logo cleanly, that would influence my decision to purchase or not.
> 
> Proxima is okay, Merkur - same, Sharkey Shark - okay, too.
> 
> ...


On the WRwatches website you can get a brandless version that has all the writing on the dial. They have moved the word 'automatic' from the 6 position to the 12 so it doesn't have a bland, vast appearance. It was reduced when I saw it the other day.


----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

Ginseng108 said:


> Nice. You went all BGW9 lume, right?


I think so. I bought it second hand so I'm not sure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

Thanks! Cinjent & Techme...I'll check them both out.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

I ordered my unit today. Went with a little bit of a twist and I can't wait to see how it turns out.
What was the typical time to receiving the watch in North America?


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

A twist?.. Did you get the sapphire bezel or something?

How long... Maybe 3 weeks... I don't recall exactly. 

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Expect between 12 to 15 days give or take. No matter which company in China I bought a watch from, this was typically the travel time.



Ginseng108 said:


> I ordered my unit today. Went with a little bit of a twist and I can't wait to see how it turns out.
> What was the typical time to receiving the watch in North America?


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Cinjent said:


> A twist?.. Did you get the sapphire bezel or something?
> How long... Maybe 3 weeks... I don't recall exactly.


Thanks, I'll be counting the days.

I don't care for the sapphire bezel. Doesn't really fit with the core nature of the watch, IMO. Actually what I did was order the standard Proxima MM300 steel body. But I went with C3 full lume dial and BGW9 hands (with the red dot) and BGW9 ceramic bezel. Normally the hands are the same lume color as the dial markers.

Why'd I do this? I'm a bit colorblind and I wanted as much contrast as possible between he functional parts of the face and bezel. Since the markers are the most important aspect for me, I wanted them with the highest perceived brightness and the blue hands would be a strong contrast. Plus, I wanted the red dot. Bezel is less important to the daily function so blue would be fine, and a nice contrast.

It could be horrifically garish...or it could be pretty cool. I guess we'll find out. :-d


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

I'm curious, as I've never actually seen one, what don't you like about a sapphire bezel? I was actually thinking about getting one. 

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Cinjent said:


> I'm curious, as I've never actually seen one, what don't you like about a sapphire bezel? I was actually thinking about getting one.


Oh, I don't have a beef with them, per se. I just will always and only associate them with the Blancpain Fifty Fathoms. I just can't get around that archetype.

I mean, damn!


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

Cinjent said:


> I'm curious, as I've never actually seen one, what don't you like about a sapphire bezel? I was actually thinking about getting one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


They look like this....sort of a bubble/donut of a bezel. The BP FF is famous for its look.

This one is on a Prometheus Sailfish


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

Blancpain, Prometheus, the sapphire bezel is ugly.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

supawabb said:


> Blancpain, Prometheus, the sapphire bezel is ugly.00


I agree. Not a fan of the bubble/doughnut look. Also not a fan of a bezel that is not fully indexed.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Rocat said:


> I agree. Not a fan of the bubble/doughnut look. Also not a fan of a bezel that is not fully indexed.


It's the_ inner tube_ look.

Please maintain professional decorum in your language, as you are a tenured member of the 10,000+ Club. thank you. :-!

PS: NOT to be taken seriously. Me, just poking fun at the silly language we have to resort to, to describe that thingamajig in the watchamacallit thingy that looks like a smackadingapoop. ;-)


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

Chronopolis said:


> It's the_ inner tube_ look.
> 
> Please maintain professional decorum in your language, as you are a tenured member of the 10,000+ Club. thank you. :-!


???


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

I ought to unload this after acquiring the HIMQ, because who in the world needs 2 of these things; but to be honest, I kinda like the little shark. But what to do about that awful lume pip...









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

More pics, please.


----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

Daily wearer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> It's the_ inner tube_ look.
> 
> Please maintain professional decorum in your language, as you are a tenured member of the 10,000+ Club. thank you. :-!
> 
> PS: NOT to be taken seriously. Me, just poking fun at the silly language we have to resort to, to describe that thingamajig in the watchamacallit thingy that looks like a smackadingapoop. ;-)


I shall, from now until my membership is revoked or I die, maintain a hardback copy of my WUS/WIS Thesaurus right next to my laptop forthwith.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Nice. Just got my shipping notice. Can't wait!


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

Shark vs turtle.









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Cinjent said:


> Shark vs turtle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wrist size please.


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

Techme said:


> Wrist size please.


I am exactly 7 and flat

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

I don't know if it's typical, but the attendant at WR Watches sent me a picture of the watch that was shipped. Behold! Gotta say, I love it!


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

Cinjent said:


> Shark vs turtle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both!


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

one of each...lol....

Jubilee or Beads of Rice gets my nod....You might find them @ Uncle Seiko...maybe

Anything will probably look great, though.

Happy choosing!


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi

Here is my bronze proxima on a bund that arrived today. Probably belongs in the chunky dive watch thread.

Cannot fault the quality of the strap though.

My wife thinks it's horrible.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Nice. Was looking at the bronze MM300, but I'm leaning toward the bronze San Martin Tuna.


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

For those interested, modding this watch is super easy. Barely an inconvenience.









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

And what was the trick for crystal removal?


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

Steve0 said:


> And what was the trick for crystal removal?


I used a case back remover with teeth that fit in the holes and turned the ring clockwise. Clockwise.. It was easier than getting the back off of my skx.









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

The hard part was getting that click spring hooked back up. And second hands are very challenging for me. 

Sent from my SM-P550 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

New arrival this afternoon. To my eye, another well built watch that looks fantastic. This is my second time owning this watch. And for those who are curious, it took 13 days for delivery.


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

Nice. What caused you to get rid of and then buy it again? 

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

okay...does it appear to be a watertight seal when the crystal is installed?


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

Oh goodness. I wasn't thinking about that at the time. But I had been swimming with this guy prior to having taken it apart. To be honest, I had this apart a couple weeks ago and just don't really remember. I'll take it apart again when I get my new chapter ring, and I can do a thorough evaluation then if you like. 

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Cinjent said:


> Nice. What caused you to get rid of and then buy it again?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


I'm a flipper at heart. I get bored easily with new things. I had some other watches that came in at the time so I sold it off.

As much as I change hobbies, interests, favorite foods, etc., I'm surprised I'm still married to the same woman after 18 years.


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

Lol

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

I told my wife I need variety in life since I'm not getting a variety of women. 

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

Rocat said:


> I'm a flipper at heart. I get bored easily with new things. I had some other watches that came in at the time so I sold it off.
> 
> As much as I change hobbies, interests, favorite foods, etc., I'm surprised I'm still married to the same woman after 18 years.


Oh that's too funny....and...scary at the same time. I take it your wife doesn't frequent the forum, lol? right?

I rarely flip watches or wives...21 years and still going strong. So I'm cautious with both.

Back to watches....I've seen another HIMQ logo variation which I like much better than the ALL CAPS one I see mostly.

But still holding off on the purchase of this one.

I have two Sharkey Tunas and a 6105 clone and like them all. So...no pun...but time will tell.


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

Cinjent said:


> I told my wife I need variety in life since I'm not getting a variety of women.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


You know what they say...if you don't look once, you're not a man.....if you look twice, you're not married.

But that's way old school from an old man.

Nowadays about anything goes.

I'm sure Heimdallr got the watertight biz sorted before releasing this watch.

Seconds hands give me the nerve wracking fits, too. For me it's ...Got it! ...Oops...grrr...there, got it!....grrr.....again....come on! ....got it.... then it sweeps and hits the minutes hand aaaauuuugh!lol!


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Steve0 said:


> Oh that's too funny....and...scary at the same time. I take it your wife doesn't frequent the forum, lol? right?
> 
> I rarely flip watches or wives...21 years and still going strong. So I'm cautious with both.
> 
> ...


The other HIMQ script is the older version and I doubt you'll find that. But if you PM the Sellers in China they may have some stock with that script. It never hurts to ask.


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

Yeah, that's when people thought it was hima

Sent from my SM-P550 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

Yeah, I buy watches and take care of them(for example, I'll never mod my made in Japan srp777) as though I will some day sell them. But I know I never will. I never flip. I only flop.

Oh, speaking of the turtle, it's super soft 22mm rubber strap compresses and fits into the mm300 beautifully. As though it was meant to be. Keeps it nice and stable.

Sent from my SM-P550 using Tapatalk


----------



## airon11 (Jul 20, 2017)

Cinjent said:


> I used a case back remover with teeth that fit in the holes and turned the ring clockwise. Clockwise.. It was easier than getting the back off of my skx.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And what about the crown? There is a pusher somewhere or is a pull to disengage crown?
Thanks


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

My understanding is that there is a screw holding the crown on. But i had no need to take the movement out, so I don't know. 

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Servus (Dec 10, 2017)

Hello,
does anyone have the version with the ETA 2824?
Could he please report about it?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

Yep. My sharkmaster has the ETA in it. Runs nice and smooth. No problems. The stem feels a bit weird, but I'm accustomed to Seikos, so maybe that's normal. I really like how smoothly the second hand moves. Just a few beats more power hour, but it is a noticeable difference. 

Sent from my SM-P550 using Tapatalk


----------



## Servus (Dec 10, 2017)

Thank you.


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

Welp, I got my chapter ring. So, now I'm taking it back apart.









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

Steve0 said:


> okay...does it appear to be a watertight seal when the crystal is installed?


There is an O-ring on the ring that holds the crystal.









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

airon11 said:


> And what about the crown? There is a pusher somewhere or is a pull to disengage crown?
> Thanks


Notice the little screw holding the stem and crown together.









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## airon11 (Jul 20, 2017)

Cinjent said:


> Notice the little screw holding the stem and crown together.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for showing us these details....

Just thinking...in the end the monoblock case is not actually.more "safe" for water....because instead of having a case back anche crystal on the opposite side here we have the crystal mounted with it's gasket in a.metal ring that is screwed with an o ring from the top part of the watch....so actually the possibilities of water ingress are the same...crystal gasket...o ring in the crystal holder and crown stem...
To reduce really the water ingress places the crystal should be pressed against an o ring from the crystal bezel...but not in this case...
Hope I explained it clearly...


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

Yup. You're clear. 

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

Sorry, I think it is doing as you described. I am holding the crystal upside down in the picture. SoOoo, yeah, it is designed appropriately for water resistance. 

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

Anyway, I scratched my gold second hand in the process but, I managed to make something a little more beautiful.

Is this sacrilege?









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## airon11 (Jul 20, 2017)

Cinjent said:


> Anyway, I scratched my gold second hand in the process but, I managed to make something a little more beautiful.
> 
> Is this sacrilege?
> 
> ...


Now it.looks really beautiful, but I guess the dial and chapter ring cost is almost the same of the entire watch...


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

airon11 said:


> Now it.looks really beautiful, but I guess the dial and chapter ring cost is almost the same of the entire watch...


Haha. The dial, hands, and chapter ring cost almost twice the watch. But, since the only one I want impressed by this watch is me, and I have no intention of selling it, I decided to go for it and build what I want.

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## airon11 (Jul 20, 2017)

Cinjent said:


> Haha. The dial, hands, and chapter ring cost almost twice the watch. But, since the only one I want impressed by this watch is me, and I have no intention of selling it, I decided to go for it and build what I want.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


You did it right...and I really love the end result!


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

Thanks! 

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

I had this notion that the result was the direction you were headed. A number of folks went the same route when the Sharkey 6105 clone came out. Swap out Sharkey dial for an aftermarket Seiko 6105 dial. As long as one doesn't promote it to deceive another as an authentic version or worse attempt to sell it as such, I have no qualms about it. And if the OP is okay with it.

Did you have to trim the dial feet off and use dial dots?

It looks great. How about some closeups, if you can?


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

Steve0 said:


> I had this notion that the result was the direction you were headed. A number of folks went the same route when the Sharkey 6105 clone came out. Swap out Sharkey dial for an aftermarket Seiko 6105 dial. As long as one doesn't promote it to deceive another as an authentic version or worse attempt to sell it as such, I have no qualms about it. And if the OP is okay with it.
> 
> Did you have to trim the dial feet off and use dial dots?
> 
> It looks great. How about some closeups, if you can?


Agreed. I'm an honest sort; the only deception I'm attempting is to my own eye. It's hard to fake zaratsu polish (which I've never actually seen so I guess I don't know what I'm missing); and, fortunately, on a greater scale, the back of the watch will prevent any deceivers from doing this and passing it off as genuine. As to the bezel, well, I've got other options coming to me.

I have other Seikos, this guy sits on my wrist better than any of them. Wouldn't be worth doing this if it didn't.

Dial dots? No. I'll have to look into what those are. I did cut the feet off though.

I'll certainly shoot you some more pics. What is it you'd like to see?

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

You may notice the scratch I put in my second hand; which is slipping me into a deep dark depression.

Also, the date is slightly off. It was lined up before setting the crystal on, so maybe I shifted it. I'm reluctant to open it back up though, because the scratch happened last time. 










Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

Just as close and clear as you can. I'm not critic or judge of watch modding. just keen to see how well your results turned out.

I totally forgot about the back of the case...doh!

And I hope there was no misread insinuation that you would attempt to pass this off as a Seiko. There wasn't.

The dial dots are little stickies that one uses to secure a new dial to a movement if the feet won't work. Like double sided tape.

I had to clip my DOXA style dial feet to put it on my Sharkey 6105 clone's movement.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Since this seems to be a place where Seiko homages can thrive. My orange homage arrived the other day. It is the most accurate Seiko homage I've ever had. The chapter ring is misaligned. LOL

Actually, I think the dial is off center a half a mark to the left. They offered to pay to have a local shop repair it but I have no local shop. I'm still in communication with them so I'll see if they offer me some sort of partial refund. The bracelet is exactly like the MM300 homage bracelet we are all familiar with. That bracelet is wedged in between the lugs so snug, it was a SOB to get it out. I replaced their fatties with some proper Seiko Fatties to make it less likely the spring bars would fail. The tips of their spring bars were pointed, like Certina does their spring bars.

I do like that they went with the older generation dial script.


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

Steve0 said:


> Just as close and clear as you can. I'm not critic or judge of watch modding. just keen to see how well your results turned out.
> 
> I totally forgot about the back of the case...doh!
> 
> ...


No such insinuation was assumed. Those are the best pictures I can get. And, by all means, critique.

Sent from my SM-P550 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

Your watched turned out really well. I always agonize over a mote of dust, speck of lint, an EGADS! dandruff flake falling into the case unseen until after closing it up. Grrrr. Open it up...again....clean out the single lint fiber....inspect...again...button it up....again. Whew! no debris inside......wait! what? where did that freaking smudge come from?

Oh it's on the outside....sheeesh!

I would do the same on the seconds hand scratch. man, that's tough. 

Not knowing any better I was about to offer you my Sharkey seconds hand for free. Until I looked at both and see disparites in the shapes of each. Plus the gold tone color is accurate on the MM300 and mine is silver toned with the "stoplight" colors. oh well...but if you're interested say the word and I'll stick it in the mail.

I think one of the first modders to 'Seiko-ize' the Sharkey 6105 clone ran into a similar issue with the date window not exactly matching the date wheel. His workaround was to open the center hole slightly wider and shift the dial left some. It worked and looked way too close to the real deal. Like a mint NOS 6105. I saved pics of it when he sold it.

PS.. thanks for the pics....those are precisely what I wanted to see.


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

I used a bulb to blow the dust out, but don't get it twisted, I'm pretty sure there may be some dust in there... I just refuse to look hard enough. The gold second hand is only accurate to the prospex dial, not the marine master dial. But I like it a lot, so I went with it. I have the marine master silver second, but I put that one in my skx mod. If that scratch harasses me enough, I may pull it out and polish it... Or brush it... Or get the silver one out of the skx.. Or maybe buy a new gold one..i really do like it gold. 

As far as the date goes.... I had it lined up before I closed the case. So maybe if I use a bit of rubber cement, I can make it perfect.. But, for now, I'm pretty satisfied with it. It's that darn scratch that's erkin me. I just don't want to mess with it more than necessary. That's a lot of money under that crystal. 

OH!! Thanks for the offer though! 


Sent from my SM-P550 using Tapatalk


----------



## airon11 (Jul 20, 2017)

Cinjent said:


> I used a bulb to blow the dust out, but don't get it twisted, I'm pretty sure there may be some dust in there... I just refuse to look hard enough. The gold second hand is only accurate to the prospex dial, not the marine master dial. But I like it a lot, so I went with it. I have the marine master silver second, but I put that one in my skx mod. If that scratch harasses me enough, I may pull it out and polish it... Or brush it... Or get the silver one out of the skx.. Or maybe buy a new gold one..i really do like it gold.
> 
> As far as the date goes.... I had it lined up before I closed the case. So maybe if I use a bit of rubber cement, I can make it perfect.. But, for now, I'm pretty satisfied with it. It's that darn scratch that's erkin me. I just don't want to mess with it more than necessary. That's a lot of money under that crystal.
> 
> ...


I was hoping they used movement holder with holes compatible with seiko dials...would make more easy to mod...


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

airon11 said:


> I was hoping they used movement holder with holes compatible with seiko dials...would make more easy to mod...


First of all, mine has the seiko nh35 movement in it. Don't even try if yours doesn't.

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## airon11 (Jul 20, 2017)

Cinjent said:


> First of all, mine has the seiko nh35 movement in it. Don't even try if yours doesn't.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


Yes of course I was referring the nh35 version..


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Not that anyone cares but I'll tell you anyway, lol. I had a couple of quick messages back and forth with Lily at Heimdallr watches about my Sumo homage and she agreed to give me a partial refund. I have had nothing but very good service from this particular site and the watches, barring this one orange Sumo homage has always been excellent. 

I wish my local watch repair shop was still in business, but he closed down due to health issues. I'm half temped to crack it open and attempt the adjustment myself. But if it is in fact the chapter ring I'm not comfortable with removing and replacing the crystal to do that adjustment.


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

I care bud. 

Have you had a sumo to compare this homage to? I'm just curious.

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

The eagle has landed!

I'll spin up a new thread for my hybrid Proxima MM300 probably tomorrow. But I can tell you this right now. If the Proxima is a faithful homage to the original, I would most definitely consider buying the original some day. It kicks ass in every way!


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

And here it is. Since I had quite a few photos and I wanted to highlight my impressions, I decided to do so in a separate thread. Thanks for bringing this watch to my attention. I am really digging it!
https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/proxima-mm300-hybrid-lume-gorgeous-value-5055389.html


----------



## essay59 (Mar 25, 2019)

I got the bronze case model with sapphire bezel. Really pleased with the watch so far. Not too much patina yet.









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

It's that Sapphire bezel like a bubble or is it flat like the ceramic? 

Sent from my SM-P550 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

Cinjent said:


> It's that Sapphire bezel like a bubble or is it flat like the ceramic?
> 
> Sent from my SM-P550 using Tapatalk


Zoom in...it's showing as a bubble - typical of many Sapphire bezels. You can see it at the 6-7 area and other spots.


----------



## essay59 (Mar 25, 2019)

Yeah it's raised like a bubble

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

Steve0 said:


> Zoom in...it's showing as a bubble - typical of many Sapphire bezels. You can see it at the 6-7 area and other spots.


Yeah, I was pretty sure this was true, just lookin for confirmation from someone who had it in his hand.

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

essay59 said:


> Yeah it's raised like a bubble
> 
> Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


What do you think about that bezel? Are you happy with that choice?

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## essay59 (Mar 25, 2019)

I like it. I know it's not really true to the MM style but it's different enough already with the bronze case that I think it works. Pretty good C3 lume under the sapphire

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

Nice. Good for you! 

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Here is my HIMQ for the day.


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

I'm just gonna put this here.









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Cinjent said:


> I'm just gonna put this here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meh... overpriced. *ducks*

Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

They are overpriced. I mean, they're only watches for goodness sake! Wonderful, masculine, time tellin man jewelry. 

Sent from my SM-P550 using Tapatalk


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## cygnus atratus (Nov 6, 2011)

Came in today from WR Watches within a week of ordering.
A.maz.ing!!


----------



## cygnus atratus (Nov 6, 2011)

I originally posted this:
"So, I've come to the conclusion the Proxima is not a true monobloc. What I thought was just a sticker on the (plain) back isn't. What I don't understand is why have the opening on the back at all, as it doesn't seem large enough to be useful for anything?
Macro shots clearly show the two-piece construction."

I am updating this to advise I have had confirmed that the plate is an insert for engraving purposes. This is most obvious when you see the bronze models.

WR Watches have been great (and very polite) in their communication with me, too.


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

No sir. That is a plate which is attached for the benefit of engraving. I have had one apart. Rest assured, it is monoblock. 

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## cygnus atratus (Nov 6, 2011)

Cinjent said:


> No sir. That is a plate which is attached for the benefit of engraving. I have had one apart. Rest assured, it is monoblock.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


You're right. I've been in communication with WR Watches and they have confirmed the same, much to my relief. 
I will edit my previous post so not to cast doubt.

On a second point, I can vouch for WR Watches communication - nothing but polite and helpful


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Just thought of sharing my version here. Absolute cracker of a watch. And yes, it's a monobloc construct. Saw it when I was modding the dial.


----------



## DevilDoc19 (Oct 29, 2019)

Cinjent said:


> I'm just gonna put this here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stick it to the homage boys huh? LOL


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

DevilDoc19 said:


> Stick it to the homage boys huh? LOL


Haha, if you only knew....... Start back at post #249

Sent from my SM-P550 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

cygnus atratus said:


> I originally posted this:
> "So, I've come to the conclusion the Proxima is not a true monobloc. What I thought was just a sticker on the (plain) back isn't. What I don't understand is why have the opening on the back at all, as it doesn't seem large enough to be useful for anything?
> Macro shots clearly show the two-piece construction."
> 
> ...


Nice macros for sure and for certain!


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

jamesezra said:


> Just thought of sharing my version here. Absolute cracker of a watch. And yes, it's a monobloc construct. Saw it when I was modding the dial.
> 
> View attachment 14600079
> View attachment 14600081
> View attachment 14600083


Where'd you get the dial? Looking to do the exact same. Did you reuse the chapter ring that came with the watch?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Chamberlain Haller said:


> Where'd you get the dial? Looking to do the exact same. Did you reuse the chapter ring that came with the watch?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Got it from a local modder. Yup. Used the same chapter ring.


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

jamesezra said:


> Got it from a local modder. Yup. Used the same chapter ring.


Thank you. I just ordered one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

Mine just came in. I'm impressed with its built quality. Especially the crown, it is not wobbly at all. Plus, the end links are super tight into the case. The lume is good, too. It lasts the entire night.


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

Double post and can't post any photos, again. Too bad.


----------



## Zensa_06 (Jun 25, 2018)

Has anyone compared the stainless steel bracelet and the titanium bracelet?

Or if someone has the titanium bracelet, can you chime in on the the quality? Is it also a different colour?

Thanks


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Zensa_06 said:


> Has anyone compared the stainless steel bracelet and the titanium bracelet?
> Or if someone has the titanium bracelet, can you chime in on the the quality? Is it also a different colour?
> Thanks


Titanium will always be a different tone than steel. Steel will be colorless and silvery metallic. Titanium will have a straw-colored warm tone to it. Sort of like electroless nickel.

Here's a white point corrected compare of the Pelagos titanium bracelet and the WR steel bracelet.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

I should also add that titanium will develop an oxidation layer that is darker than the base metal. Unless polished off, it will tend to give it a warm brownish tint (to these color-challenged eyes).


----------



## milligan (Jul 7, 2017)

Does Proxima run any specials or coupon code deals ? 


Update: The WR Watches web site offers a sterile dial proxima mm 300 which makes a lot of sense in a homage


----------



## entropism (Nov 16, 2013)

Wrwatches had a sale going over black friday and christmas.


----------



## prabuwangi (Mar 31, 2016)

Recently no. But if you want to buy, just go to this guy. He help me a lot, more worthy than just discount..
Here

Proxima
https://a.aliexpress.com/BQPRYrbi


----------



## prabuwangi (Mar 31, 2016)

Just came a few hours ago


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

milligan said:


> Does Proxima run any specials or coupon code deals ?
> 
> Update: The WR Watches web site offers a sterile dial proxima mm 300 which makes a lot of sense in a homage


I bought their sterile model and modded it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## IanM (Apr 15, 2007)

Chamberlain Haller said:


> I bought their sterile model and modded it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any details on the mods you made - and source of parts?


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

Chamberlain Haller said:


> I bought their sterile model and modded it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


....and is the one on the right the 'real deal'? Or are both mods?


----------



## will70 (Apr 25, 2018)

My Proxima arrived yesterday. I was home sick with the flu but somehow the fact that the parcel was waiting for me at the DHL depot got me out the door for the 40 min drive there and back.

Fantastic watch.

I have a Seiko SBDC055 dial coming and should arrive soon which I have been planning to have installed. It will end up looking like this (a pic from someone who has already done the same mod)

I just don't know if I should do it now as the Proxima dial retains the classic look which I like.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

will70 said:


> My Proxima arrived yesterday. I was home sick with the flu but somehow the fact that the parcel was waiting for me at the DHL depot got me out the door for the 40 min drive there and back.
> 
> Fantastic watch.
> 
> ...


The classic is definitely amazing, but the modded version looks great as well!


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

You're gonna need to order a second watch! Lol! One stock, one nodded. Or maybe 2 more....;-)


----------



## mdrtoronto (Nov 13, 2016)

Hey all, really appreciate this thread, I've been researching which homage to buy and like the Proxima a lot, but found it has a 15.8mm height whereas the Sharky Sharkmaster has 14mm height. Size to me is a consideration and I know the lower height is due to Seagull or ETA movement instead of Seiko in the Proxima. 

Figured I'd share. I actually like the red on the second hand of Proxima but I'm probably going to go for Sharky.

I'd also like to say WR gent is very helpful and responsive, and I've also had a great past experience with Heimdallr on a prior purchase.

Anyone have any experiences to add with the Sharkmaster? I'm pretty close to going ahead.


----------



## angrysloth (Jan 30, 2020)

Long time lurker, I also own the Proxima 300m homage and I have been VERY impressed with the bang for the buck this watch offers. I find myself wearing it for weeks on end, neglecting my other watches. Dare I say its the perfect everyday watch?!

In anycase, I am also very much interested in modding the dial. This would be purely for my own pleasure, I dont intend to deceive anyone.

I have been searching high and low for the dial pictured (black & gold) to no avail.

If anyone has a link, or website where I can purchase a black & gold dial, please do comment here (even if its a high quality aftermarket dial)

I have tried the following marketplaces without success:

Facebook "Seiko modders" group, as well as "seiko modders market place" and watchpartplaza


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

angrysloth said:


> Long time lurker, I also own the Proxima 300m homage and I have been VERY impressed with the bang for the buck this watch offers. I find myself wearing it for weeks on end, neglecting my other watches. Dare I say its the perfect everyday watch?!
> 
> In anycase, I am also very much interested in modding the dial. This would be purely for my own pleasure, I dont intend to deceive anyone.
> 
> ...


First, Welcome to WUS!!

Here's one. However IMO it barely fits your request description being " a black & gold dial ".

https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-AFTERM...343063?hash=item4b6fa098d7:g:XYsAAOSwHbld3~Mr

Another and perhaps better option would be to contact Cinjent about where he got his. IIRC, he spent a small pile of money to get the results you see in his modded Proxima.


----------



## Zensa_06 (Jun 25, 2018)

angrysloth said:


> Long time lurker, I also own the Proxima 300m homage and I have been VERY impressed with the bang for the buck this watch offers. I find myself wearing it for weeks on end, neglecting my other watches. Dare I say its the perfect everyday watch?!
> 
> In anycase, I am also very much interested in modding the dial. This would be purely for my own pleasure, I dont intend to deceive anyone.
> 
> ...


Sent you a pm

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## nevenkab (Nov 24, 2017)

This thread seems to be treading water... Below is the overlong review I posted to WR Watches recently due to their exemplary performance during the current health and economic crisis. Please note that I just checked their website and the MM300 is again showing "Out of Stock"....

I first stumbled across WR Watches when looking for a bronze watch to add to the collection.

I was soon taken by the Proxima MM300 tribute. I have an affinity for divers vintage and new (Citizen, Seiko, Vostok, Steinhart and others) and this looked a worthy addition.

As usual, I spent far too long researching and checking reviews on WR Watches, Proxima and their MM300. By the time I got around to ordering on February 2nd, WR Watches apologised but due to Chinese New Year, dispatch would be delayed due to the holiday closure of businesses. WR compensated by giving a 10% discount! Nice.

I then received an email, again apologising, stating that all existing MM300 stocks had been depleted and that WR was waiting on further units to be manufactured and received from Proxima. My fault for procrastinating!

Then Covid-19 hit. WR placed a notice to customers on their website, to the affect that, due to the pandemic, the subsequent lock-down meant that no orders could be fulfilled for the foreseeable future... 

I received frequent emailed updates from WR assuring me that as soon as things were up and running again, my order would be filled and dispatched. Excellent communications from WR Watches. 

Toward the end of March, I was issued a tracking number for my watch and a MM300 watch-strap (true to the original that I had also ordered.

The order was finally sent on March 27th. Tracking was well updated, with parcel arriving in Australia on the 30th, clearing customs on the 31st and being delivered to my home address in Canberra at 5.30pm on, (appropriately), April 1st. Kudos to the courier. Unfortunately, as I didn't finish work until 6.00pm, the whole family were aware of "a package for dad" before I arrived home, including the Minister for Finance: my dear wife! 

The package was well wrapped. Neither the outer nor inner gift box received any damage.The watch itself was further protected with a layer of plastic wrap. Looking it over, it showed no damage and excellent attention to detail in manufacture. Polished and brushed case surfacing showed a crisp interface; bezel alignment was true and its action pleasantly "clickey" ; the ceramic was smooth and the lumed numbering clean; the dial was well printed and the indices looked well applied, polished and filled with lume. The crown unwound smoothly with all actions feeling reassuringly mechanical. The movement was running on arrival.

The only disappointment, was possibly the fact that the reverse of the case showed just an impression of a dolphin: perhaps watch details: stainless steel, water resistance etc could be added. (looking on the net, it does appear to a bit random as to what is placed on any one watch...).The rubber strap felt good quality, its buckle both brushed and polished and it smelled pleasant and faintly of vanilla(?)

The watch weighed a reassuringly solid 137g with the rubber strap. (It's inspiration weighs a substantial 200g+ with the stainless band but I am unable to find any weight without despite plenty of owners apparently swapping it out for rubber/NATO etc due to this mass). I find it super comfortable and the weight is not an issue. I am yet to time the watch accurately, however it appears to be keeping excellent time, so far. If the gaskets are true to the original design then it should have no trouble with water sports or perhaps recreational diving.

I have in fact, as of today April 7th, been wearing it 24/7. This is the first watch I have worn to bed in a long time and so it is a tribute to it's comfort. I find myself often looking at the watch, as in different conditions the face can appear sapphire blue, (due to the anti-reflective coat?) and the lume a pleasant aged cream, (where in most photographs they usually show as stark-white). The bezel can also appear a gunmetal grey. All-in-all an astonishingly handsome watch but with an appearance I found hard to truly replicate in photographs.

In summary then, the Proxima MM300 is an excellent timepiece with an iconic design, beautiful manufacture and finish and fitted with a well-respected movement. I can't comment on the metal bands but the rubber one suits it to a tee and is super comfortable. A bargain at this price and an every-day watch that can be dressed up or used as a true tool watch. At the price it's inspiration now commands both in vintage and re-release forms, I doubt I'll ever get to own one, however this tribute exceeds all my expectations of a value-for-money substitute.

WR Watches is an easy business to deal with and have excellent customer focus and communication. I don't hesitate in recommending them and look forward to further purchases once our dollar recovers from the current economic mire...

All the best and stay safe.


----------



## speedmaster. (Jul 19, 2014)

Many thanks for the beautiful review.
I will also be receiving a Proxima "MM300" showing a dolphin on the caseback during the next week.
I have just one curiosity: by looking at the picture the seller sent me (please see the attached file), I cannot really state whether the case is monoblock or not. To be honest, it does not seem monoblock. However, on this thread, many users wrote that the case actually is monoblock. An owner of the watch also wrote that "there is a plate which is attached for the benefit of engraving. I have had one apart. Rest assured it is monoblock".
Now that you have just received the most recent version of the watch, can you please clarify?
Thank you!










nevenkab said:


> This thread seems to be treading water... Below is the overlong review I posted to WR Watches recently due to their exemplary performance during the current health and economic crisis. Please note that I just checked their website and the MM300 is again showing "Out of Stock"....
> 
> I first stumbled across WR Watches when looking for a bronze watch to add to the collection.
> 
> ...


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

speedmaster. said:


> Many thanks for the beautiful review.
> I will also be receiving a Proxima "MM300" showing a dolphin on the caseback during the next week.
> I have just one curiosity: by looking at the picture the seller sent me (please see the attached file), I cannot really state whether the case is monoblock or not. To be honest, it does not seem monoblock. However, on this thread, many users wrote that the case actually is monoblock. An owner of the watch also wrote that "there is a plate which is attached for the benefit of engraving. I have had one apart. Rest assured it is monoblock".
> Now that you have just received the most recent version of the watch, can you please clarify?
> ...


It's monoblock. The plate is there for the design of each brand. The bronze watches have a Ti plate so your skin doesn't discolour.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Here's how my bronze San Martin MM300 sister brand looks after some wear and patina. I didn't wash it for the photos so this is how it currently sits on my wrist.


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

speedmaster. said:


> Many thanks for the beautiful review.
> I will also be receiving a Proxima "MM300" showing a dolphin on the caseback during the next week.
> I have just one curiosity: by looking at the picture the seller sent me (please see the attached file), I cannot really state whether the case is monoblock or not. To be honest, it does not seem monoblock. However, on this thread, many users wrote that the case actually is monoblock. An owner of the watch also wrote that "there is a plate which is attached for the benefit of engraving. I have had one apart. Rest assured it is monoblock".
> Now that you have just received the most recent version of the watch, can you please clarify?
> ...


It's a monocoque case. That is most definitely a plate on the back, I took mine apart and had the whole watch cerakoted black. I also bought an updated dial, painted the chapter ring matte black, and removed the blue anti-reflective coating from the inside of the crystal. Dial is from Dial Maker, you can find him on Facebook. Hands are SLA hands from Monsterwatches. Furthermore, inside the case is solid. There's nowhere a case back intrudes in the inside of the case. The several people that have assured it's a monocoque case aren't misleading people, I've had several of these apart, it's solid.

Crystaltimes USA also has its own version of this case coming in about a month that will accept SKX parts, so you can build your own.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## speedmaster. (Jul 19, 2014)

Chamberlain Haller said:


> It's a monocoque case. That is most definitely a plate on the back, I took mine apart and had the whole watch cerakoted black. I also bought an updated dial, painted the chapter ring matte black, and removed the blue anti-reflective coating from the inside of the crystal. Dial is from Dial Maker, you can find him on Facebook. Hands are SLA hands from Monsterwatches. Furthermore, inside the case is solid. There's nowhere a case back intrudes in the inside of the case. The several people that have assured it's a monocoque case aren't misleading people, I've had several of these apart, it's solid.
> 
> Crystaltimes USA also has its own version of this case coming in about a month that will accept SKX parts, so you can build your own.
> 
> ...


Wow!!
Thank you


----------



## speedmaster. (Jul 19, 2014)

Chamberlain Haller said:


> It's a monocoque case. That is most definitely a plate on the back, I took mine apart and had the whole watch cerakoted black. I also bought an updated dial, painted the chapter ring matte black, and removed the blue anti-reflective coating from the inside of the crystal. Dial is from Dial Maker, you can find him on Facebook. Hands are SLA hands from Monsterwatches. Furthermore, inside the case is solid. There's nowhere a case back intrudes in the inside of the case. The several people that have assured it's a monocoque case aren't misleading people, I've had several of these apart, it's solid.
> 
> Crystaltimes USA also has its own version of this case coming in about a month that will accept SKX parts, so you can build your own.
> 
> ...


Your pictures are amazing.
Have you any pictures showing the plate or the caseback while the plate was taken apart?


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

Unfortunately no, sorry 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Aidy (Dec 8, 2012)

Chamberlain Haller said:


> It's a monocoque case. That is most definitely a plate on the back, I took mine apart and had the whole watch cerakoted black. I also bought an updated dial, painted the chapter ring matte black, and removed the blue anti-reflective coating from the inside of the crystal. Dial is from Dial Maker, you can find him on Facebook. Hands are SLA hands from Monsterwatches. Furthermore, inside the case is solid. There's nowhere a case back intrudes in the inside of the case. The several people that have assured it's a monocoque case aren't misleading people, I've had several of these apart, it's solid.
> 
> Crystaltimes USA also has its own version of this case coming in about a month that will accept SKX parts, so you can build your own.
> 
> ...


Is that a real seiko marinemaster


----------



## nevenkab (Nov 24, 2017)

speedmaster. said:


> Many thanks for the beautiful review.
> I will also be receiving a Proxima "MM300" showing a dolphin on the caseback during the next week."there is a plate which is attached for the benefit of engraving. I have had one apart. Rest assured it is monoblock".
> Now that you have just received the most recent version of the watch, can you please clarify?
> Thank you!


Thank you Speedmaster. I'm sorry, I'm lucky enough to still be out and about with my job and hadn't checked in for a couple of days... As others have stated, it is just a plate: for branding. Enjoy your watch, I'm sure it will surpass your expectations.


----------



## speedmaster. (Jul 19, 2014)

nevenkab said:


> Thank you Speedmaster. I'm sorry, I'm lucky enough to still be out and about with my job and hadn't checked in for a couple of days... As others have stated, it is just a plate: for branding. Enjoy your watch, I'm sure it will surpass your expectations.


Thank you!
I wish you all the best


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

For those of you asking if that was a plate on the back, here it is.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

Also, here's the inside. There's no caseback.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## speedmaster. (Jul 19, 2014)

Once the crystal is off, is it hard to take the movement out? 
I heard about a screw locking the crown...


----------



## m92110 (Feb 24, 2011)

This is officially one of the SICKEST mods out there! Thank you for sharing and for the info on the upcoming case from CT.


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

speedmaster. said:


> Once the crystal is off, is it hard to take the movement out?
> I heard about a screw locking the crown...


No, but I've built or modded hundreds of watches. I don't know what your skill set is, but it's fairly straight forward.

Search Proxima mm300 on YouTube. There's an instructional video.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

Back to this one today


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

Steve0 said:


> You're gonna need to order a second watch! Lol! One stock, one nodded. Or maybe 2 more....;-)


Dang that "m" & "n" are always next to each other on this keyboard....dohhh....Modded....not .... nodded heh heh


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## jdan (Mar 23, 2019)

Has anyone managed to find any existing parts that can be used to mod the Proxima MM300?

Particularly:
1. Bezel Insert
2. Crown
3. Chapter Ring
3. Stainless steel bracelet
4. or clasp to attach onto the Proxima MM300 bracelet

As brilliantly demonstrated by previous posters, dial and hands are definitely moddable.

Thanks!


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

All the Strapcode bracelets for the MM300 fit it. WR watches has a few bezel inserts, but selection for these is limited. If you want to get really custom, Crystaltimes just released a MM300 case that takes skx parts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jdan (Mar 23, 2019)

Chamberlain Haller said:


> All the Strapcode bracelets for the MM300 fit it. WR watches has a few bezel inserts, but selection for these is limited. If you want to get really custom, Crystaltimes just released a MM300 case that takes skx parts.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks for the info! You're right, the CT watch case looks very recently released.


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

I just placed an order for the titanium version of the proxima mm300 from WR Watches. So far I’ve been more than happy with every watch I’ve bought from them and I’m looking forward to trying out this model.

I browsed this thread but wasn’t able to see an answer. Does the crafter blue fitted mm300 rubber fit the proxima case also? Are there any other options for fitted rubber straps for this case?


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

^^^ I too ordered the titanium version on the titanium bracelet. I order it on Aug 4th so I'm thinking it should be here by the end of this week. I have the SS version and could not be happier with it. Really surprisingly nice quality.

I'll post some pics of the titanium version when it arrives.


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

DEMO111 said:


> ^^^ I too ordered the titanium version on the titanium bracelet. I order it on Aug 4th so I'm thinking it should be here by the end of this week. I have the SS version and could not be happier with it. Really surprisingly nice quality.
> 
> I'll post some pics of the titanium version when it arrives.


Did you receive yours yet? I just got shipping info today for mine. I'm really curious to see how the Titanium version came out!


----------



## Cygnus X-1 (Aug 8, 2020)

DEMO111 said:


> ^^^ I too ordered the titanium version on the titanium bracelet. I order it on Aug 4th so I'm thinking it should be here by the end of this week. I have the SS version and could not be happier with it. Really surprisingly nice quality.
> 
> I'll post some pics of the titanium version when it arrives.


 Can't wait to see it!


----------



## alexmichaelroth (May 6, 2020)

DEMO111 said:


> ^^^ I too ordered the titanium version on the titanium bracelet. I order it on Aug 4th so I'm thinking it should be here by the end of this week. I have the SS version and could not be happier with it. Really surprisingly nice quality.
> 
> I'll post some pics of the titanium version when it arrives.


Please post pics/review when you get this! How much did you pay for the full Titanium? I am seeing 320ish USD at WR watches but it seems high.


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

alexmichaelroth said:


> Please post pics/review when you get this! How much did you pay for the full Titanium? I am seeing 320ish USD at WR watches but it seems high.


$320 for an all titanium monocoque automatic watch with sapphire crystal, ceramic bezel, and titanium bracelet seems high? What do you think it should cost?

Did you know Scurfa sold out on their titanium quartz watch with aluminum bezel and nylon strap at $300 in less than an hour?


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Looking forward to your opinion on titanium, I've always wanted a MM300, but the weight (or more importantly, weight balance on the wrist) kinda stopped me. I feel like titanium should improve that.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Biginboca said:


> Did you receive yours yet? I just got shipping info today for mine. I'm really curious to see how the Titanium version came out!


Not yet. I've been tracking it and it just cleared US customs (Aug 14th). So I'm thinking it will arrive mid week next week. I'll post on this thread when it arrives.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

alexmichaelroth said:


> Please post pics/review when you get this! How much did you pay for the full Titanium? I am seeing 320ish USD at WR watches but it seems high.


Alex, .... Like BigInBoca said above, you think the $319 price is high for an automatic movement, monocoque titanium case, fully lumed ceramic bezel, double domed sapphire crystal with beautiful AR, a full titanium bracelet, and really well done fit and finishing?????? .....This one probably isn't for you then. 

I definitely will post pics when it arrives.


----------



## Delta Watch USA (Jul 22, 2020)

supawabb said:


> I am not one to take the time write any fancy reviews. When I acquire a new timepiece, it is either destined to be worn for specific occasions only, as a daily wearer, as a beater or to sit in the safe awaiting something special or who knows what.
> 
> In this write up, I will be looking at a homage to one of the heavy weights, a titan of the dive watch world. This titan I am referring to is the incredible Seiko SBDX001. Case design, lume, hand shape, legibility that many others wish they could claim as their own. If you want to read about the SBDX001 further, I encourage you to do so as you will find dozens of reviews, photos and posts regarding this heavy weight as it is an absolutely phenomenal timepiece. I did have the pleasure of seeing one in the flesh approximately 10-11 years ago in a dive shop while in Vancouver. Since that time, I have wanted to include the venerable MM300 in the collection, unfortunately for me, when the funds were more readily accessible, there were other watches that for some reason nudged ahead of the MM300 for one reason of another due to something feature, quality, design cue I liked or appreciated more at the given time. With time, life happens, there are changes which occur and those changes can affect ones (my) ability to make specific purchases. I realized the likelihood of me ever acquiring a Seiko MM300 in the near future is not an option as I have far more important priorities for the next 20 years. This led me to do what I could to scratch the MM300 itch, thus I began searching for a homage.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on your new watch, I bought one as well a while back. And just like you I was very excited with my purchase, the problem is I purchased the ST movement, and for some reason they must've assembled it wrong, because the steam was too long & it was hard to screw the crown back in. Suffice it, I got refunded, I didn't want to risk another defective watch and get an exchange. But with the NH 35 movement it should be golden


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

DEMO111 said:


> Alex, .... Like BigInBoca said above, you think the $319 price is high for an automatic movement, monocoque titanium case, fully lumed ceramic bezel, double domed sapphire crystal with beautiful AR, a full titanium bracelet, and really well done fit and finishing?????? .....This one probably isn't for you then.
> 
> I definitely will post pics when it arrives.


Did you get your titanium version yet? This new shipping WR is using is really slow compared to the old DHL.

Previously I was getting watches delivered in 48-72 hours from them but now it's over 9 days and the watch has only just cleared customs in NYC today. I'm thinking it will be 2-3 more days, or almost 2 weeks total to deliver. They spoiled me with DHL and now I don't have the patience for this lol


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

They just switched to compulsory express shipping for $20. The slowness of your delivery is probably why. I was going to order the titanium because that's a smashing value for a grad 5/High Intensity titanium watch but the extra shipping put me off. If your units turn out great, I just might spring for one.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Biginboca said:


> Did you get your titanium version yet? This new shipping WR is using is really slow compared to the old DHL.
> 
> Previously I was getting watches delivered in 48-72 hours from them but now it's over 9 days and the watch has only just cleared customs in NYC today. I'm thinking it will be 2-3 more days, or almost 2 weeks total to deliver. They spoiled me with DHL and now I don't have the patience for this lol


No Not yet. My last order from them a couple of months ago was really fast, it was delivered within 5 days.

This order got to US customs (NYC) fast and was released within a day. Then when it was turned over to USPS it bogged down. I've been tracking it, it has been sitting in two different locations in NY State for the last 6 days....... Thanks to our current political agenda and the slow down of the US Postal system. (I am about 6 hours away from where it has been sitting).


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

DEMO111 said:


> No Not yet. My last order from them a couple of months ago was really fast, it was delivered within 5 days.
> 
> This order got to US customs (NYC) fast and was released within a day. Then when it was turned over to USPS it bogged down. I've been tracking it, it has been sitting in two different locations in NY State for the last 6 days....... Thanks to our current political agenda and the slow down of the US Postal system. (I am about 6 hours away from where it has been sitting).


Well that's a bummer. Mine has cleared customs and is sitting in Secaucus, NJ. Based on what you are saying it will arrive by the end of the year lol

I would have gladly paid an extra $10 more than I did (or whatever the price difference is) for the DHL they were using before. That was lightning fast shipping and this new method is definitely not express even though they charging $20 for it and calling it "express", which is a joke lol


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

This is the $20 "express" shipping? Oh hell no. I'll wait until it comes back to free.


----------



## Delta Watch USA (Jul 22, 2020)

Yes, so far with Covid I’ve had best results with FedEx and UPS shipping internationally, govt mail services are way slower.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Ginseng108 said:


> This is the $20 "express" shipping? Oh hell no. I'll wait until it comes back to free.


My last purchase from WR watches had the $20 express shipping and it arrived in 5 days!

This time the express shipping isn't so "express". ....... $20 bucks for "snail mail".
Yesterday was 2 weeks since I placed the order. 6 of those days it has been sitting here in NYS undelivered by the USPS.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Package was just delivered to my office. No tracking updates, it just showed up. What is weird is that there is a label on the package for USPS and over top of that is a label for UPS. I guess UPS took over delivery.

I'll open it take a look and post some quick picks and thoughts later this afternoon.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

OK, Took a close look at it and shot some quick and crappy cell phone pics. Finishing is nice, just as nice as the SS version. Weight is much lighter than the SS version. It appears to be all titanium, (case, bezel, bracelet and clasp). Beautiful sapphire crystal with interior AR coating with blue tint. Bezel rotation is very tight on this one, might need some breaking in. I haven't sized it yet so photos show bracelet with all links. Really nice bright blue lume too. It came in the Otter Box style waterproof plastic case with warranty card.

































Highly polished case back with deep relief dolphin, Finishing looks much better than the photo looks.


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

DEMO111 said:


> OK, Took a close look at it and shot some quick and crappy cell phone pics. Finishing is nice, just as nice as the SS version. Weight is much lighter than the SS version. It appears to be all titanium, (case, bezel, bracelet and clasp). Beautiful sapphire crystal with interior AR coating with blue tint. Bezel rotation is very tight on this one, might need some breaking in. I haven't sized it yet so photos show bracelet with all links. Really nice bright blue lume too. It came in the Otter Box style waterproof plastic case with warranty card.
> View attachment 15407839
> 
> View attachment 15407840
> ...


Looks pretty good for polished titanium. I've polished titanium and it's not easy to get a finish that good lol

It looks like you opted for the BGW9 lume? I went for the C3. All my current watches are bgw9 so I decided to mix it up.

My shipping shows the watch has been sitting in Secaucus NJ for 3 days now. Maybe that actually means it was transferred to another shipping company like yours and will arrive any day. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Looks pretty good.
The bezel coining looks sort of slippery. How's the grip?
How do the polished surfaces look? Do you have a Seiko titanium to compare with?
Looks like they dropped the "Scubamaster" and "Sharkmaster" logo from the dial.
Looking forward to reading more as you play with it.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Biginboca said:


> Looks pretty good for polished titanium. I've polished titanium and it's not easy to get a finish that good lol
> 
> It looks like you opted for the BGW9 lume? I went for the C3. All my current watches are bgw9 so I decided to mix it up.
> 
> My shipping shows the watch has been sitting in Secaucus NJ for 3 days now. Maybe that actually means it was transferred to another shipping company like yours and will arrive any day. Fingers crossed!


Yes, I went for the BGW9 lume.

Hope yours is on the way.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Ginseng108 said:


> Looks pretty good.
> The bezel coining looks sort of slippery. How's the grip?
> How do the polished surfaces look? Do you have a Seiko titanium to compare with?
> Looks like they dropped the "Scubamaster" and "Sharkmaster" logo from the dial.
> Looking forward to reading more as you play with it.


Bezel grip is good. The teeth are polished but they are deep. Like I said in my post above, the bezel turns quite hard on mine. I'm thinking I need to break it in a bit, or a bit of silicone grease.

The titanium polishing is very nicely done. Also, the brushed surfaces have a very fine brushing to them.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

I sized my bracelet and it's on the wrist. Had to remove three links for my 7 1/4" wrist. It's a PITA. Pins and collars just like Seiko. Tolerances are tight but everything went smoothly.

Initial impressions.... very happy with it.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Cool. I can't wait to hear your's and Boca's assessments as to whether this is a good value and worth the splash.


----------



## Cygnus X-1 (Aug 8, 2020)

Looks great. Trying to decide between this and a Shogun.


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

DEMO111 said:


> Package was just delivered to my office. No tracking updates, it just showed up. What is weird is that there is a label on the package for USPS and over top of that is a label for UPS. I guess UPS took over delivery.
> 
> I'll open it take a look and post some quick picks and thoughts later this afternoon.


Thanks to your info i was actually able to track my watch! Yesterday because you said UPS delivered it I installed the UPS Ap and made an account. One menu selection of the Ap is "My Deliveries". Yesterday it showed "you have no deliveries scheduled today.

I just opened the UPS Ap this morning and it says there is a package Out for Delivery from "SF Express Corporation." So it's coming today.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Biginboca said:


> I just opened the UPS Ap this morning and it says there is a package Out for Delivery from "SF Express Corporation." So it's coming today.


Breathlessly awaiting your impressions and pictures!


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

Mine arrived I just unpacked it. I took it off the bracelet and put it on a Zulu style strap right away. I never intended to use the bracelet but wanted to check out the quality of it first hand so I opted to pay a little extra for it. It did come with 20mm fat spring bars (Seiko style). I don't think they are actual Seiko fat bars but they are identical in all respects.



So this is not actually the model I ordered. I ordered silver hands and indices and they sent gold. I had considered the gold but im the end I chose silver. Now that I have the gold I'm glad I received it!

I've admired the black bay with the gold hands but never owned a watch with gold hands and indices. With the green lume and gold this has the same feel as the black bay, so it is a nice change up for my collection. Reminds me of the original MM300 limited edition from 2000.

Lume is very good!



Overall, if you have owned a MM300 there are no surprises here. Honestly it's a very good tribute to the MM. I have no complaints except the bezel on mine has a spot where it feels tight every rotation but it's gotten a little looser through that spot as I've played with it. So it's not perfect, but I'm not too bothered it's an inconsistency, not something which makes it hard to use as with Demo's sample.

The machining quality and finishing is definitely not a disappointment to me. The weight is nice too, it's not weightless like the Scurfa MS20, but it's not the brick of the original MM300. It just feels right I would say, like the Pelagos does.



Overall, I would not call it the bargain of the century but it's certainly a good value. To me much better watch than a HELM which sells for the same price. To a casual observer this would easily look like a $1k watch.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Biginboca said:


> Mine arrived I just unpacked it.
> Overall, I would not call it the bargain of the century but it's certainly a good value. To me much better watch than a HELM which sells for the same price. To a casual observer this would easily look like a $1k watch.


Hmm, I'm conflicted. I owned the steel and bronze MM300 homages and sold them both off. I wonder if the reduction in weight would get me all the MM300 goodness without reservation. Hey Boca, if you decide to flip it, keep me in mind. This is exactly the config I'd have ordered and will gladly take it off your hands.


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

A little update on my Titanium MM300... After 2 days of bezel fidgeting all the irregularities have disappeared and the action is actually very good. It feels very much like a SKX007/MM300 bezel now with even hydraulic friction all the way around it's rotation. The clicks also feel and sound uniform all the way around and I can tell it definitely has a rubber gasket damping the friction.

That said, it does have more back play than the Seiko watches so I doubt it has the same click spring design as the original Seiko, but overall it is quite pleasing to use.


----------



## jjmc87 (Apr 12, 2020)

Thanks for sharing man that looks really nice! Could you compare how it feels on the wrist vs the SKX007? I never really considered the MM300 since I read it was quite top heavy but I'm assuming the titanium helps a lot with that


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

jjmc87 said:


> Thanks for sharing man that looks really nice! Could you compare how it feels on the wrist vs the SKX007? I never really considered the MM300 since I read it was quite top heavy but I'm assuming the titanium helps a lot with that


I find it to be quite comfortable, it probably weighs about the same as a 007 and is _slightly_ more bulky. I seriously doubt you would notice any difference in feel while wearing them frankly.

Btw the lume on this one is extremely bright! I don't think this one gives up anything in brightness or longevity to the original MM300, although there is a decided yellow/green tint to the lume when seen in daylight. The original is more cream colored to me.


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

jjmc87 said:


> Thanks for sharing man that looks really nice! Could you compare how it feels on the wrist vs the SKX007? I never really considered the MM300 since I read it was quite top heavy but I'm assuming the titanium helps a lot with that


Having owned both the 007 and 009 (same case), I have to say I much prefer the fit and comfort of my Prox.


----------



## dsim (Mar 13, 2018)

Biginboca said:


> A little update on my Titanium MM300... After 2 days of bezel fidgeting all the irregularities have disappeared and the action is actually very good. It feels very much like a SKX007/MM300 bezel now with even hydraulic friction all the way around it's rotation. The clicks also feel and sound uniform all the way around and I can tell it definitely has a rubber gasket damping the friction.
> 
> That said, it does have more back play than the Seiko watches so I doubt it has the same click spring design as the original Seiko, but overall it is quite pleasing to use.


Didn't go through WR but got my pre-shipment inspection pics today. Anyone else notice the bezel fonts got fatter?


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Dsim, looks like a different ceramic bezel insert and different dial on yours. Is that a titanium version?


----------



## dsim (Mar 13, 2018)

DEMO111 said:


> Dsim, looks like a different ceramic bezel insert and different dial on yours. Is that a titanium version?


This is the SS. Just noticed the latest batch of inserts look a bit different font wise, which I believe is identical to both Ti variants posted in the last few days.


----------



## Number33 (Oct 19, 2019)

Hi long time lurker here, not really a poster but I bought a Ti version and its very impressive. 

I modded it and wasn't all that straightforward I'd like to share some of my experiences if this is the right thread.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Number33 said:


> Hi long time lurker here, not really a poster but I bought a Ti version and its very impressive.
> 
> I modded it and wasn't all that straightforward I'd like to share some of my experiences if this is the right thread.


Please do, interested.


----------



## Number33 (Oct 19, 2019)

I had a shell dial custom made a few months back and when I noticed the Ti MM was available I had to get it.

But the construction meant I couldn't use the chapter ring. Couldn't seem to find anything compatible so I thought I'd make one. Came up with the following dimensions.


----------



## Number33 (Oct 19, 2019)

Machined it yesterday.


----------



## Number33 (Oct 19, 2019)

Had to sand it down to 1.1mm as it was a bit thick.


----------



## Number33 (Oct 19, 2019)

I lost the spring it pinged out, gone..so had to make one out of a .060 guitar string core. I thought this was gonna be straightforward but no..


----------



## Number33 (Oct 19, 2019)

The bezel action wasn't great to start with, too stiff, the bezel is quite smooth also. And the backlash is a lot. And its not damped at all. Quite disappointing.

So ages bending and rebending I got a nice click.

I tried something a bit weird to damp it and it worked a treat. I used some spare SKX bezel O rings, experimented with different thicknesses and settled on one medium and one super thin.

It damps the action but also reduces the backlash by taking space away from the spring.

I wanted to share this just in case anyone had experienced these issues. It works a treat!


----------



## Number33 (Oct 19, 2019)

O Rings


----------



## Number33 (Oct 19, 2019)

Fitted.


----------



## Number33 (Oct 19, 2019)

My lathe is set up and I can maybe make another one today if anyone's interested. 

But I think if you get an SKX rehaut you can sand it down from the back until its down to about 1.1mm as they are about 30.5mm OD.


----------



## Number33 (Oct 19, 2019)

Not the nicest mod to do, wouldn't want to do it again but the watch is so light, its a pleasure to wear. Really pleased with it.


----------



## Number33 (Oct 19, 2019)

Thanks to everyone else who shared on this site its really helped me a lot to enjoy this hobby the last year or so.


----------



## jdan (Mar 23, 2019)

Good grief. What an amazing mod, Number33! Can't believe you managed to make your own chapter ring to accommodate the dial too. I have seem others overcome the chapter ring + dial fitment issue by filing away sections of the chapter ring (6 o'clock and 12' o'clock positions). But it wouldn't look nearly as good as the way yours turned out. 

You may be the first person to fix the bezel action too. Haven't heard of anyone else managing this.

Is your build 'complete' or have you got more plans in the future for this one?


----------



## Number33 (Oct 19, 2019)

Hi jdan, thanks! Wouldn't say no to a nicer clasp with a diver extension but the standard one is okay for now.

I really love the bracelet. They took the edges of nicely, it slips on the wrist without feeling sharp. I soaked it in Finish Line ceramic wet chain lube for half an hour, dry it off with kitchen tissue then use a toothbrush to brush out the excess from between the links. Takes the tinny rattling away, deadens the links and gives it a plush feel.

I've always considered the MM off limits due to being 16mm thick and over 200g but this copy is a joy, no top heaviness, sits lovely on the wrist nice bracelet etc. The price is amazing for what it is. Chuffed.


----------



## jdan (Mar 23, 2019)

Wow OK. That's a trick I've never tried before on my watch bracelet. I might have a bit of reading up to do.

I haven't hit the 'buy' button quite yet on this piece, but I'm very certain I'll be owning this watch soon


----------



## Number33 (Oct 19, 2019)

Do you have a large collection of watches?

I normally buy a new watch every 6-10 years but about 18 months ago I got an SKX007.

It has got completely out of control. I've built 16 so far. 

Its definitely passed the 'hobby' stage into the 'addiction' stage.


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

Titanium on an OD zulu strap...


----------



## jdan (Mar 23, 2019)

Number33 said:


> Its definitely passed the 'hobby' stage into the 'addiction' stage.


Haha I think i fall into this category too. I'm still fairly new (~2 - 3 years). I've modded a few of my other Seiko divers. The dream is to mod one of these as well. Ideally with a DM dial like yours. So man fascinating dial options available. This is probably much harder to source compatible mod parts (bezel inserts, chapter rings, etc) for compared to the Seiko divers I have, but its NH35 movement definitely gives me a few options


----------



## Number33 (Oct 19, 2019)

I agree, the DM dials are fab. I bought a blue meteorite with gold indices just before they sold out, just because it was so stunning, without even a plan for it. Glad I did.

Just ordered another MM Ti for it, I'll go with the gold numbered bezel insert this time. 138g with bracelet, one of the nicest case designs (I hate crown guards) and the price, its a new favourite for me.

Keep telling myself this is the last one..


----------



## jdan (Mar 23, 2019)

Number33 said:


> Just ordered another MM Ti for it, I'll go with the gold numbered bezel insert this time. 138g with bracelet, one of the nicest case designs (I hate crown guards) and the price, its a new favourite for me.


That sounds like an amazing mod for the Proxima MM300! Do you think you can get the stock chapter ring for this watch to fit on the DM dial? The 12 o'clock marker looks a tad close to the edge on some of the DM dials (but not all).


----------



## Alser10 (Sep 8, 2020)

Hello everyone from Spain, another here who is waiting for the arrival of his Proxima mm300 and I also want to change the dial but seeing the problem with the ring I have realized that there are dials that have more separation on the sides than others, for example Those of DM do not fit instead a seller that I have discovered on Instagram called Nafokies sells some dials that I think are perfect, I will put 2 photos to see if you notice the difference especially in the inserts of 12 and 6, a greeting


----------



## Alser10 (Sep 8, 2020)

Lo siento, quería saludar desde España


----------



## Number33 (Oct 19, 2019)

Yes I had this problem also. The standard rehaut touches the indices of the DM dial.


----------



## jdan (Mar 23, 2019)

ahhh. Definitely something I will need to watch out for. I appreciate the advice!


----------



## Number33 (Oct 19, 2019)

2nd watch arrived. I had made two rehauts at the same time and didn't lose the clickspring so this didn't take long to do. Put an NE15 in it too.

I will buy an SKX007 polished gold rehaut to try in the next few days and cut it down in thickness to fit. I think that's probably what this one needs.

Due to the dial its very sensitive to the way you take the photograph but its pretty nice in the flesh.


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm really enjoying this watch. I have not seen any microbrand do titanium as well as this, even regardless of price. This to me makes the product more of a stand alone than a straight up replica like the SS versions.

I liked it so much I made an investment into a crafter blue fitted rubber and a genuine Seiko mm adjustable clasp. No regrets with this one...



Proxima told me vie an email that they do pressure test the watches. I'm not sure I would trust this watch in the water for some reason I have my doubts because it seems to good to be true. Has anyone pressure tested one of these? (Stainless or Ti)


----------



## KlausS98 (Dec 30, 2015)

Hello everybody,
jumping in with a question on the MM300s, is there any consensus / hint on a nice / beefy steel bracelet / clasp combo without spending almost the same as for the watchhead itself? The Strapcode / Miltat, Taikonaut look like a good fit, but well ... at 100bucks+ I‘m not sure this makes sense.

Thanks
Klaus


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

KlausS98 said:


> Hello everybody,
> jumping in with a question on the MM300s, is there any consensus / hint on a nice / beefy steel bracelet / clasp combo without spending almost the same as for the watchhead itself? The Strapcode / Miltat, Taikonaut look like a good fit, but well ... at 100bucks+ I'm not sure this makes sense.
> 
> Thanks
> Klaus


What's wrong with the Proxima, San Martin, Steel Dive etc. one?


----------



## KlausS98 (Dec 30, 2015)

Nothing wrong per se, just like beefier bracelets and think it could complement the watch even better

Klaus


----------



## okiesfan (Oct 9, 2017)

they make a titanium one too dont they?


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

okiesfan said:


> they make a titanium one too dont they?


Look up a bit to the first watch pic you see above your post that's a titanium one


----------



## KlausS98 (Dec 30, 2015)

Ah well, guess I found the reason for my „bracelet quite light“ comment, based on color/weight my bet is on having received a titanium bracelet with my SS watch ... total is in the 160grams range ...


----------



## jdan (Mar 23, 2019)

KlausS98 said:


> Ah well, guess I found the reason for my „bracelet quite light" comment, based on color/weight my bet is on having received a titanium bracelet with my SS watch ... total is in the 160grams range ...


There seems to be quite a few variants. The proxima comes with :

SS Case + SS bracelet
SS Case + Titanium bracelet
Titanium Case + Titanium bracelet (on another website this is advertised to be 146.6 grams)

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## alexmichaelroth (May 6, 2020)

DEMO111 said:


> Alex, .... Like BigInBoca said above, you think the $319 price is high for an automatic movement, monocoque titanium case, fully lumed ceramic bezel, double domed sapphire crystal with beautiful AR, a full titanium bracelet, and really well done fit and finishing?????? .....This one probably isn't for you then.
> 
> I definitely will post pics when it arrives.


Lol I meant it seemed high compared to Aliexpress, but that's because the one on Ali was only the Titanium Bracelet, it actually ended up about 40 bucks cheaper on WR.

I would recommend it on a Tropic Strap for anyone who picked one up, it basically disappears from the wrist. It's quickly become one of my favorite watches.


----------



## alexmichaelroth (May 6, 2020)

jdan said:


> There seems to be quite a few variants. The proxima comes with :
> 
> SS Case + SS bracelet
> SS Case + Titanium bracelet
> ...


I had commented that I thought it was expensive because the listing on Ali for SS Case + Titanium bracelet just says "Titanium" and it was like 200 bucks, but yeah, the full Titanium one is around 140 gs.


----------



## gt0279a (May 18, 2009)

Here are the weights of Titanium vs. Steel.

My only reservation about the titanium is not being able to use any other bracelet (i.e. Strapcode Jubilee) due to the color.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

gt0279a said:


> Here are the weights of Titanium vs. Steel.
> 
> My only reservation about the titanium is not being able to use any other bracelet (i.e. Strapcode Jubilee) due to the color.
> 
> ...


Wow, quite a difference in weight. Unfortunately though, the Ti watch has a stamped clasp. You could upgrade to a Seiko Ti clasp though probably.


----------



## m92110 (Feb 24, 2011)

I need a bit of help. I have 3 Proxima mm300s and we all know how great they are for mods. I also have the Heimdallr Steeldive varients, not so good for mods as the crown/stem can't be removed without 1) breaking the stem and risking getting it stuck in the movement, or 2) disassembling the top of the movement. Also, the stem tub is too narrow for the Proxima collet system.

So my question is, has someone come up with a solution? Would a slit-stem adapter work? Or, just stay away from Heimdallr and Steeldive mm300 homages? Or install a new tube?

Any advice would be great!


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

Here's the titanium and the bronze difference.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

Hopefully these are all new ones, as I don't think I've posted any of these, but if they are repeats, my apologies.


----------



## Delta Watch USA (Jul 22, 2020)

These marine master homages are lovely, just wondering how seiko is allowing the selling of this watch, it could be that the design patent expired. That said, I would love a seiko MM300 some day,just a lovely & unique design with the watch being cased from the front of the watch.


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

Delta Watch USA said:


> These marine master homages are lovely, just wondering how seiko is allowing the selling of this watch, it could be that the design patent expired. That said, I would love a seiko MM300 some day,just a lovely & unique design with the watch being cased from the front of the watch.


MM300 homages, Ploprof homages... all these silly companies making homages of well established brands models.😄


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

I have to decide if it is better to get the stainless steel version for $200 (fully lumed ceramic),








Proxima MM300


Proxima MM300: The case of the Proxima MM300 has been updated to new detachable design, Please refer to the video and pictures in the listing.Please note that the color of the wordings on the C3 dial options will be gold instead of white. Case : 316L Stainless steel monoblock case with...




wrwatches.com





OR is it worth it to get the titanium version for $319 (fully lumed ceramic), supposedly grade 5!








Proxima MM300 Titanium (Final 15pcs available, no longer produce afterwards)


Proxima MM300 Titanium: Please note, the wording ''SHARKMASTER'' on the C3 dial (Gold indices) is changing to ''SCUBAMASTER'' Case : Grade 5 titanium monoblock case Case back : 316L Stainless steel plate Case diameter : 44mm Case thickness : 15.8mm Lug to lug : 50mm Lug width : 20mm Band ...




wrwatches.com




What do you think??
--
I think I would wear it on the bracelet it comes with, unless it isn't good.
And if I was going to wear it on a rubber strap, 
then I almost for sure would just get the stainless steel case that is far cheaper.
So, is the titanium bracelet good? Thanks


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

I have the Titanium version with gilt no logo dial coming. Does anybody have the measurement for the bezel insert?
I would like to change the ceramic one for a metal one for a more vintage look. Your help would really be appreciated.


----------



## Ian_61 (Mar 13, 2018)

From MM300 Ceramic and Sapphire Bezel Insert

For PROXIMA MM300:

Size : Inner 31.2mm , Outer 39.2mm

Without taking the bezel insert out of my Ti MM300, these measurements look right.

Let me know if you find a metal replacement that fits 🙂


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

Ian_61 said:


> From MM300 Ceramic and Sapphire Bezel Insert
> 
> For PROXIMA MM300:
> 
> ...


Thank you. I will start looking.
Preferably I want something that looks like the SDBX012 bezel (with the recessed lume pip) but so far I haven't seen anything like it. Some of the Orient inserts look close but I don't think they are big enough.
Otherwise I guess a Sumo insert would be the closest, just have to take some from the outer edge and there would be a bit of a gap on the inner edge...
I will post if I find something.


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

While searching for a metal bezel insert I came across this and to me it looks like Sharkey MM300 has the best looking bezel insert with the recessed pip:


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

Incoming:



Titanium version:


----------



## Rayners (Nov 23, 2020)

Hello all !

I am looking for a gilt MM300 hommage and i'm currently hesitating between the Proxima MM300 or the FiftyFour MM300.

The Proxima is cheaper but the FiftyFour is more attracting to me as it doesn't use an NH35 movement (nothing wrong with it, i just like diversity in movements in my watch collection ).

What model would you recommend me ? Is there others gilt MM300 hommages that are worth looking for ?

Thank you


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

For this wondering if the bronze was a monocoque case.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

Chamberlain Haller said:


> For this wondering if the bronze was a monocoque case.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw a video on youtube where a bronze Proxima was taken apart and then spring click was the same style as from the Seiko MM300. Is yours like that as well?


----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

Rayners said:


> Hello all !
> 
> I am looking for a gilt MM300 hommage and i'm currently hesitating between the Proxima MM300 or the FiftyFour MM300.
> 
> The Proxima is cheaper but the FiftyFour is more attracting to me as it doesn't use an NH35 movement (nothing wrong with it, i just like diversity in movements in my watch collection ).


If it were me I'd go the Fifty-four on bracelet or rubber with the ETA 2824 for $369. That's quite an impressive package even at list.

The one thing I don't like (this may just be their website) is the way the threads sit proud of the case on the crown. I assume they haven't been screwed down, but it looks a bit off.


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

KOB. said:


> If it were me I'd go the Fifty-four on bracelet or rubber with the ETA 2824 for $369. That's quite an impressive package even at list.
> 
> The one thing I don't like (this may just be their website) is the way the threads sit proud of the case on the crown. I assume they haven't been screwed down, but it looks a bit off.
> 
> View attachment 15590247


I just checked my Proxima and it looks the same when the crown is pulled all the way out.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

KOB. said:


> If it were me I'd go the Fifty-four on bracelet or rubber with the ETA 2824 for $369. That's quite an impressive package even at list.
> 
> The one thing I don't like (this may just be their website) is the way the threads sit proud of the case on the crown. I assume they haven't been screwed down, but it looks a bit off.
> 
> View attachment 15590247


They just haven't screwed down the crown for the photos. The crown sits flush against the case and no thread is visible.


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

Just unwrapped this lightweight titanium baby and I am very happy. Lume is more green in real life:


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Donerix said:


> Just unwrapped this lightweight titanium baby and I am very happy. Lume is more green in real life:


Very nice! Great photo. What are the details on the rubber strap?


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

Techme said:


> Very nice! Great photo. What are the details on the rubber strap?


GENUINE SEIKO DE39AZ 20MM BLACK RUBBER MARINEMASTER STRAP SBDX001 SBDX003 MM300
on eBay for $37


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

I finally got my two MM300 homages last night. The Proxima Titanium gilt version came from Shenzen (in less than a week to Florida) and the Uroborus came from a WUS member in CONUS. Since I live in Nicaragua and shipping down here is a nightmare (customs mafia) both were sent to Hawaii to a friend who took a 22 hour trip down here and brought them with him.
So this morning - very early - I took some comparison shots ( please excuse any smudges, I was maybe a bit too excited 



I installed a gen Seiko MM300 strap on the Proxima (I do have the titanium bracelet, it's a shade darker than the steel one)





Side view ( as you can see the case and bezel shapes are slightly different and then Uroborus crystal sits a lot lower, but has no or clear AR which I prefer). The case finish on the Uroborus feels crisper, maybe the titanium is hard to polish:





On the wrist:





Lume shot (not the best - sorry):



Final conclusion:
I feel they are both great watches in their own right and wear surprisingly small and comfortable for their size (my 44mm Panerai Submersible looks like a dinner plate in comparison), but due to the titanium the Proxima is much more comfortable to wear. On the rubber strap you almost don't feel it. Personally I also prefer the gilt dial with less writing on it. I do prefer the bezel insert of the Uroborus though and I think - after carefully measuring - I will try do swap the bezel inserts (and create my personal SBDX003 homage 
If you are thinking about one of these, don't hesitate. They both are a great bang for the buck, are solidly built and I think anybody with a +6.5" wrist can wear them (mine is 7")


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

SBDX003 Homage mock-up (Proxima titanium case with Uroborus bezel , still need to swap the Uroborus insert in the Proxima bezel, but so far it's not wanting to come out... any suggestions welcome):


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

Hugs the wrist nicely:


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)

Beautiful Watch...Looks like a Very High End Machining of Case etc..

Do agree..As Many Bracelets are where likely Cuts are made..But still usable and looks good..Bracelets are Easy replacements..So many alternatives from Straps to Mesh that would make for interesting additions

Thanks
for Review..


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

DaleEArnold said:


> Beautiful Watch...Looks like a Very High End Machining of Case etc..
> 
> Do agree..As Many Bracelets are where likely Cuts are made..But still usable and looks good..Bracelets are Easy replacements..So many alternatives from Straps to Mesh that would make for interesting additions
> 
> ...


Your comment made me interested in the mesh option and I had to give it a try. I think it looks pretty good:


----------



## EBasil (Jul 24, 2020)

Well, I thought I'd add to the population of "pair of MM300" posts. These are my Heimdallr bronze and Proxima titanium MM300's.


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

Uroborus MM300 on orange cheapo "perlon":


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

EBasil said:


> Well, I thought I'd add to the population of "pair of MM300" posts. These are my Heimdallr bronze and Proxima titanium MM300's.
> View attachment 15612921
> View attachment 15612923
> View attachment 15612924
> ...


I noticed the Heimdallr bronze doesn't have a stainless steel back plate like most other bronze watches. Does the watch give you any discolouration on the wrist?


----------



## EBasil (Jul 24, 2020)

Techme said:


> I noticed the Heimdallr bronze doesn't have a stainless steel back plate like most other bronze watches. Does the watch give you any discolouration on the wrist?


You are correct: the Heimdallr is all bronze. Yes, the watch would occasionally "green up" my wrist, particularly if I let it dry on my wrist after I got out of the ocean, or if I worked and my arm got sweaty. However, I've been in a much dryer climate (away from the ocean) for a couple of months and it doesn't do that so much anymore. In fact, some of the patina has buffed or polished off, just from use or wear.


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

Has anyone replaced the Proxima bracelet with a Seiko bracelet? If so, which one? Part #?


----------



## KlausS98 (Dec 30, 2015)

The question on the stem removal came up earlier .. same here .. looking into regulating my MM300 homage which has a NH35A, stem is solid, unlike the smart split stem solution Proxima is using. I think I saw some #hook# style tool when looking into this earlier to acess the stem removal button from the front, not sure anymore I dreamt about it tho. Anyone has some idea on how to adress this issue.

Thanks
Klaus


----------



## KlausS98 (Dec 30, 2015)

Guess I need the tool this lady uses ...


----------



## el34han (Aug 13, 2008)

Anybody knows whether the bezel of Proxima MM300 homage will fit on Seiko SBDX001?


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

el34han said:


> Anybody knows whether the bezel of Proxima MM300 homage will fit on Seiko SBDX001?











MM300 Ceramic and Sapphire Bezel Insert


For PROXIMA MM300: Size : Inner 31.2mm , Outer 39.2mm Lume : Swiss C3 / BGW9 SuperLuminova Price including free registered mail




wrwatches.com




















HIMQ SBDX001/017 Tuna Diver ceramics/sapphire bezel insert BGW9/C3


BGW9 Fully Lumed Ceramic insertBGW9 PIP Ceramic insertC3 Lumed PIP Ceramic insertC3 Dark blue Sapphire insertC3 Pepsi Sapphire insert




www.proximawatches.com













68.19US $ |Proxima Mm300 Sbdx001/017 Tuna Sapphire Ceramic Bezel Insert C3 Lumed Luminous Diver Watch Face Watches Replace Accessories Part - Watch Faces - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

el34han said:


> Anybody knows whether the bezel of Proxima MM300 homage will fit on Seiko SBDX001?


As far as I know the bezel insert of the SBDX001 is permanently attached to the bezel and basically impossible to remove.


----------



## Smpfan2531 (Jul 28, 2013)

You can do it but it is a lot of work. A lathe is necessary. I did this with my SBDX001 because the bezel was heavily scratched. Posted this on german Uhr-Forum.

Here you go:

https://uhrforum.de/threads/seiko-mm300-umbau-auf-keramik-werkstattbericht.434324/

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Smpfan2531 (Jul 28, 2013)

BTW here is another work of mine. I eliminated this big and annoying play between the lugs and solid end link of my SBDX001.

https://uhrforum.de/threads/werkstattbericht-bandanstoesse-seiko-mm300-spielfrei-einpassen.436935/

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## el34han (Aug 13, 2008)

Donerix said:


> As far as I know the bezel insert of the SBDX001 is permanently attached to the bezel and basically impossible to remove.


Thanks for your info. I understand. What I was asking was the "bezel" which the bezel-insert attaches on. I was hoping I can replace the whole bezel (together with the insert). Then, I will be able to use whatever insert is available.


----------



## el34han (Aug 13, 2008)

Smpfan2531 said:


> You can do it but it is a lot of work. A lathe is necessary. I did this with my SBDX001 because the bezel was heavily scratched. Posted this on german Uhr-Forum.
> 
> Here you go:
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness. Amazing work you did. I am not worthy. Yes, that's exactly the result I need. So sad, I don't have your machine, nor the metal work skill. Going to buy the whole replacement bezel from a homage manufacture. Now waiting them to send me the spec. 
Wondering if you had the inner and outer ring diameter of the SBDX001 bezel. If you do, please send them to me. This will be a great help.
Also, was removing the SBDX001 bezel more or less the same as removing bezel from other watches (Turtle, SKX007, Samurai)?
Thanks.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Hey guys, on the odd chance you also have an MM200, the Proxima bracelet fits on the MM200. I wrote a mini-review on the MM200 page.


----------



## el34han (Aug 13, 2008)

Techme said:


> MM300 Ceramic and Sapphire Bezel Insert
> 
> 
> For PROXIMA MM300: Size : Inner 31.2mm , Outer 39.2mm Lume : Swiss C3 / BGW9 SuperLuminova Price including free registered mail
> ...


Thanks for the spec and sources.


----------



## el34han (Aug 13, 2008)

This thread made me want to buy a Proxima mm300. I was able to find their store, phone number and facebook. Need to send few questions to them by email. Couldn't find their email anywhere. Anybody had their email ? How did your contact them when there's any problem with your order ?


----------



## el34han (Aug 13, 2008)

I have decided to buy couple Proxima SBDX001. I found two sources, wrwatches.com and proximawatches.com (assuming the manufacturer direct, official store), any pros and cons buying from either one? What I can see for now is more options at official store.
The Meteorite dial  is truly amazing. Anybody has one? how does it look ?


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

el34han said:


> Anybody knows whether the bezel of Proxima MM300 homage will fit on Seiko SBDX001?


It absolutely won't. I have both watches. The Proxima has a completely different attachment method.

Yobokies makes a bezel for the sbdx017 and 01 that will use ceramic inserts he sells. The oem insert isn't technically an insert. It's not removable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## el34han (Aug 13, 2008)

Anybody can share Proxima coupon code?
Thanks.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

el34han said:


> This thread made me want to buy a Proxima mm300. I was able to find their store, phone number and facebook. Need to send few questions to them by email. Couldn't find their email anywhere. Anybody had their email ? How did your contact them when there's any problem with your order ?


I bought mine from Aliexpress from the store 'proxima Official Store.' I think that the store is run by WRwatches or there is some connection. I also think there is a connection with proximawatches.com. FYI proximawatches.com has recently updated their website and it is still incomplete. I was very happy with the communication I received from the store. They sent me QC photos before shipping and also a copy of the timegrapher reading.

You may have difficulty contacting most Chinese sellers ATM due to Chinese NY holidays. I'm sure when they return to work there'll be a nice pile of emails to read and watches to ship, so you'll have to be patient.

The WRwatches CNY promo ends today or very soon, depending on your time zone. 2021 CNY Promotion

I bought mine from aliexpress during one of their sales, so I got a good discount overall by getting a store discount and collecting Aliexpress coupons.

If you have any questions about colours, which are almost impossible to tell on the ad photos, you should definitely ask. The BGW9 and supaweb's awesome photos are excellent and seem to be a cool white. But if you go for the C3 fully lumed bezel it certainly gives off a greenish tinge, not white, that is hard to capture in photos. This is really obvious during the day because the lumed dial and insert are deadset like the sun. Very bright. I actually didn't wear mine for a month because I didn't know if I liked it. But now I love it and the C3 works great with the C3 gilt dial. Personally, I'm not sure how the C3 gilt dial, being so bright and greenish would go with the gilt bezel insert.

Another thing I will say is that whatever quality watch you think you getting - you are not. The watches are even better! Mine is absolutely flawless. It's solid, well finished and the parts are quality. Definitely no cut corners. I am never one to look for attention with my watches, but the Proxima has received a lot of compliments.

I found it heavy on the bracelet, so I bought an FKM waffle strap which looks the biz. I did have to use thin spring bars with the 1.1mm tips (same as fat bars) from ebay or watchgecko.


----------



## el34han (Aug 13, 2008)

Chamberlain Haller said:


> It absolutely won't. I have both watches. The Proxima has a completely different attachment method.
> 
> Yobokies makes a bezel for the sbdx017 and 01 that will use ceramic inserts he sells. The oem insert isn't techs and insert. It's not removable.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks. I'll try Yobokies.


----------



## el34han (Aug 13, 2008)

@Techme, thank you so much for sharing. Great information. I now have more faith in Proxima. Got in touch with Proximawatches.com via Whatsapp. Pretty responsive. I'll also check Aliexpress.


----------



## el34han (Aug 13, 2008)

@Techme, After re-read your post couple times, I really appreciate your sharing these great info, especially the comparison of C3 and BDW9, also the built quality of the watch. I started researching about Seiko mod several weeks ago. After the great result of modding SRP773, I started checking out the possibility of modding SBDX001. As I was researching SBDX001 mod parts, I ran into Proxima MM300. What I wanted was Proxima MM300/SBDX001 Titanium with Meteorite dial. Cost a bit more but give me a fresh look of SBDX001. Honestly, the OEM SBDX001 dial is pretty plain and boring, also bit overweighted on my thin wrist. At this point I most likely will buy, wear and enjoy the Proxima MM300 and put the OEM SBDX001 in safe. LOL



Techme said:


> I bought mine from Aliexpress from the store 'proxima Official Store.' I think that the store is run by WRwatches or there is some connection. I also think there is a connection with proximawatches.com. FYI proximawatches.com has recently updated their website and it is still incomplete. I was very happy with the communication I received from the store. They sent me QC photos before shipping and also a copy of the timegrapher reading.
> 
> You may have difficulty contacting most Chinese sellers ATM due to Chinese NY holidays. I'm sure when they return to work there'll be a nice pile of emails to read and watches to ship, so you'll have to be patient.
> 
> ...


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

el34han said:


> @Techme, After re-read your post couple times, I really appreciate your sharing these great info, especially the comparison of C3 and BDW9, also the built quality of the watch. I started researching about Seiko mod several weeks ago. After the great result of modding SRP773, I started checking out the possibility of modding SBDX001. As I was researching SBDX001 mod parts, I ran into Proxima MM300. What I wanted was Proxima MM300/SBDX001 Titanium with Meteorite dial. Cost a bit more but give me a fresh look of SBDX001. Honestly, the OEM SBDX001 dial is pretty plain and boring, also bit overweighted on my thin wrist. At this point I most likely will buy, wear and enjoy the Proxima MM300 and put the OEM SBDX001 in safe. LOL


I think the titanium is a wise purchase. With the bracelet attached the watch is so damn heavy. The meteorite dial looks impressive too. If I had to pick one I'd get Ti, but I definitely mulled over both.

Due to the high cost of both, I would certainly wait for an Aliexpress sale. I usually stack this with a cashback website, such as Topcash. This can usually subsidize the tax I pay.

I would keep the Seiko stock and mod the Proxima. There are many impressive dials out there on Facebook, Aliexpress and ebay, plus some modding videos on YouTube. You could also add a Seiko ratcheting clasp.


----------



## el34han (Aug 13, 2008)

Techme said:


> I think the titanium is a wise purchase. With the bracelet attached the watch is so damn heavy. The meteorite dial looks impressive too. If I had to pick one I'd get Ti, but I definitely mulled over both.
> 
> Due to the high cost of both, I would certainly wait for an Aliexpress sale. I usually stack this with a cashback website, such as Topcash. This can usually subsidize the tax I pay.
> 
> I would keep the Seiko stock and mod the Proxima. There are many impressive dials out there on Facebook, Aliexpress and ebay, plus some modding videos on YouTube. You could also add a Seiko ratcheting clasp.


Placed my order and approved the pictures they sent me this morning. It will be shipped tonight (China tomorrow morning). I am pretty impressed with their speed. You are right Ti and Meteorite more than doubled the cost. Well, I am a sucker for fancy dial, be it meteorite or Snowflake, and lighter watch. BTW, Snowflake dial will be my next project. Lighter watches are much wearable on my 6.5 inch wrist. The meteorite Proxima uses was from Gibeon. Which is much stable than Muonionalusta, and won't rust. The price is half the price those eBay plain(no hour marker) Gibeon and Aliexpress Gibeon meteorite dial sellers asking. This is another major reason I bought the meteorite dial from Proxima. 
Found out from the Proxima rep that WRwatches.com is their "agent". She probably meant reseller. Buy directly from Proxima has the advantage of more options and faster response. WRwatches has to go to Proxima if they don't have it in stock. I was able to get "No Logo" dial, this option is not offered by WRwatch. Rather see more meteorite than the Proxima logo. 
I agree the principle, "keep the Seiko stock and mod the Proxima". However I most likely will try the Proxima rotating bezel on Seiko SBDX001. Ordered an extra Proxima bezel set. Wearing the SBDX001 has always been a mix of burden and joy. I like to wear it and it looks great, and, I am always afraid of scratching the bezel. An OEM parts seller confirmed that SDBX017 bezel fits SBDX001 and the insert is removable. But I can't justify the 400 dollars price tag.

How much discount does Aliexpress sale give, and how do you find out about the sales when it's happening?


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

el34han said:


> Placed my order and approved the pictures they sent me this morning. It will be shipped tonight (China tomorrow morning). I am pretty impressed with their speed. You are right Ti and Meteorite more than doubled the cost. Well, I am a sucker for fancy dial, be it meteorite or Snowflake, and lighter watch. BTW, Snowflake dial will be my next project. Lighter watches are much wearable on my 6.5 inch wrist. The meteorite Proxima uses was from Gibeon. Which is much stable than Muonionalusta, and won't rust. The price is half the price those eBay plain(no hour marker) Gibeon and Aliexpress Gibeon meteorite dial sellers asking. This is another major reason I bought the meteorite dial from Proxima.
> Found out from the Proxima rep that WRwatches.com is their "agent". She probably meant reseller. Buy directly from Proxima has the advantage of more options and faster response. WRwatches has to go to Proxima if they don't have it in stock. I was able to get "No Logo" dial, this option is not offered by WRwatch. Rather see more meteorite than the Proxima logo.
> I agree the principle, "keep the Seiko stock and mod the Proxima". However I most likely will try the Proxima rotating bezel on Seiko SBDX001. Ordered an extra Proxima bezel set. Wearing the SBDX001 has always been a mix of burden and joy. I like to wear it and it looks great, and, I am always afraid of scratching the bezel. An OEM parts seller confirmed that SDBX017 bezel fits SBDX001 and the insert is removable. But I can't justify the 400 dollars price tag.
> 
> How much discount does Aliexpress sale give, and how do you find out about the sales when it's happening?


Aliexpress has several larger and some smaller sales throughout the year. You can google their approximate dates, but they will also announce them on their website and app. You'd have to be blind to miss them. During the sales you can use coins to get discounts. You can also get Aliexpress coupons and coupons directly from the sellers. These will all stack. You can also use the app to complete challenges for coupons. But you need to know the base prices, since some sellers price jack prior to the sale.

I also use cashback sites like Case Rewards, Shopback and Topcash. Sometimes they have an additional 15% off.

Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## el34han (Aug 13, 2008)

Techme said:


> Aliexpress has several larger and some smaller sales throughout the year. You can google their approximate dates, but they will also announce them on their website and app. You'd have to be blind to miss them. During the sales you can use coins to get discounts. You can also get Aliexpress coupons and coupons directly from the sellers. These will all stack. You can also use the app to complete challenges for coupons. But you need to know the base prices, since some sellers price jack prior to the sale.
> 
> I also use cashback sites like Case Rewards, Shopback and Topcash. Sometimes they have an additional 15% off.
> 
> Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


Thank you for the detailed info.


----------



## tefouane (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi Guys. I have a Proxima mm300 on the way. I planned to mod it. I want to know if it will accept a GEN DIAL AND CHAPTER RING without any modification. Thanks for the kind help


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

tefouane said:


> Hi Guys. I have a Proxima mm300 on the way. I planned to mod it. I want to know if it will accept a GEN DIAL AND CHAPTER RING without any modification. Thanks for the kind help


Perhaps message the seller and ask for the Proxima dial size. Probably 28.5mm. shouldn't too hard to find the gen dimensions.


----------



## tefouane (Jun 24, 2007)

Techme said:


> Perhaps message the seller and ask for the Proxima dial size. Probably 28.5mm. shouldn't too hard to find the gen dimensions.


I know the OEM SEIKO DIAL will fit but my concerns are about the OEM chapter ring...


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

tefouane said:


> I know the OEM SEIKO DIAL will fit but my concerns are about the OEM chapter ring...


So you are making a counterfeit?

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

tefouane said:


> I know the OEM SEIKO DIAL will fit but my concerns are about the OEM chapter ring...


Have a look on YouTube at The Watcher. He has modified a few of these. Also, Darak another modder on YT, has modded a Proxima. He had a problem with a chapter ring fitting an AM dial.


----------



## tefouane (Jun 24, 2007)

Techme said:


> Have a look on YouTube at The Watcher. He has modified a few of these. Also, Darak another modder on YT, has modded a Proxima. He had a problem with a chapter ring fitting an AM dial.


Thanks Techme. I still have seen these videos but nothing quoted about OEM dial and chapter ring. I know that the Proxima chapter ring does not fit with AM dial. But what about OEM dial and chapter....


----------



## MtnMover (Jun 7, 2021)

Welp, just dropped money on a titanium hoping I can do a dial swap! Seems like chapter ring and dial indices position (inboard or outboard from center) will be a big sticking point though, fingers crossed! The lume pip appears to need some love too, color looks off/lume seems low? I picked the non dolphin rear insert for the case too. I can hardly believe this polished finish is Ti... have a look!


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

So can someone explain to me what buying a San Martin/Promixa etc homage case and sourcing a Seiko branded or Seiko OEM dial does exactly besides creating a counterfeit? Is there some legit modder reason to do this?

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MtnMover (Jun 7, 2021)

wheelbuilder said:


> So can someone explain to me what buying a San Martin/Promixa etc homage case and sourcing a Seiko branded or Seiko OEM dial does exactly besides creating a counterfeit? Is there some legit modder reason to do this?
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


It's not about spoofing a Seiko, for me anyway. I'm customizing a sub dial for an SM with my own logo as I write this. What homage cases do is get you almost the very same footprint and aesthetic but with even more options to personalize it to your liking. It also allows people with hard to fit wrists the chance to see if all their grail watches will ever wear nicely on hand without having to bring wheelbarrows of cash. I would personally prefer more variety of logos in AM dials rather than counterfeiting established brands. So I'm supporting SM.

Edit: I guess if top quality lume/indices are your priority then genuine is hard to beat, but it does seem like creating a problem to find a solution doesn't it.


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

MtnMover said:


> It's not about spoofing a Seiko, for me anyway. I'm customizing a sub dial for an SM with my own logo as I write this. What homage cases do is get you almost the very same footprint and aesthetic but with even more options to personalize it to your liking. It also allows people with hard to fit wrists the chance to see if all their grail watches will ever wear nicely on hand without having to bring wheelbarrows of cash. I would personally prefer more variety of logos in AM dials rather than counterfeiting established brands. So I'm supporting SM.
> 
> Edit: I guess if top quality lume/indices are your priority then genuine is hard to beat, but it does seem like creating a problem to find a solution doesn't it.


Thanks for responding. I can understand the part of needing another dial to apply a custom logo to it, like the BSH guys do here. The homage argument that you offer lists the countless reasons that homage fans have given for decades so I'm aware of that aspect of it, but certainly rep dials or original dials aren't needed to determine bracelet fit or case presence right? 
The reason I ask is I have seen many posts with guys looking for OEM dials or "branded" dials to fit these super common Seiko homages like MM, Monster, Willard, etc, and I find it extremely hard to believe that MOST of these guys aren't just turning it into a Seiko. Occam's razor and all.

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

wheelbuilder said:


> Thanks for responding. I can understand the part of needing another dial to apply a custom logo to it, like the BSH guys do here. The homage argument that you offer lists the countless reasons that homage fans have given for decades so I'm aware of that aspect of it, but certainly rep dials or original dials aren't needed to determine bracelet fit or case presence right?
> The reason I ask is I have seen many posts with guys looking for OEM dials or "branded" dials to fit these super common Seiko homages like MM, Monster, Willard, etc, and I find it extremely hard to believe that MOST of these guys aren't just turning it into a Seiko. Occam's razor and all.
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


Do not look on Instagram then. 'S' logos all around. I don't think anyone is actually pretending to have the original though.


----------



## MtnMover (Jun 7, 2021)

Techme said:


> Do not look on Instagram then. 'S' logos all around. I don't think anyone is actually pretending to have the original though.


It's really too bad, there are a lot of nice looking AM dials out there, but most of them have the ripoff logos.


----------



## MtnMover (Jun 7, 2021)

The sterile dial compliments the blue AR so nicely I don't even want to open this up for a dial swap ? Bezel action seems to have a lot of friction but I'll keep working that in, aside from the lume pip not being 100% matched to the dial indices, this is a beauty.


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

Finally got a second one after selling my first.

Sadly, Taigonaut clasps are no longer available on eBay, but StrapCode carries them. Extra quick FedEx shipping on the clasp. I can't wear this one without the extra micro adjustments.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

Does anybody have experience of buying off Proxima through ali-express or is there a better way of getting watches through them, into the UK.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Shanghai said:


> Does anybody have experience of buying off Proxima through ali-express or is there a better way of getting watches through them, into the UK.


I bought mine from Stephen in the Aliexpress store. The service was fanatastic. Highly communicative when I had questions. I received QC photos before the watch shipped, including a timegrapher reading.


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

Shanghai said:


> Does anybody have experience of buying off Proxima through ali-express or is there a better way of getting watches through them, into the UK.


I purchased through wrwatches


----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

Anxiously waiting for a new watch. Should arrive next Wednesday. Will post photos.

I'm like an expectant father.


----------



## lawrence3434 (Oct 27, 2011)

Biginboca said:


> Je l'ai tellement aimé que j'ai investi dans un caoutchouc bleu artisanal et un véritable fermoir réglable Seiko mm. Aucun regret avec celui-ci...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lawrence3434 (Oct 27, 2011)

Est-ce un artisan bleu sur 
Proxima MM300 ?


----------



## nooski87 (Apr 30, 2021)

I have ordered mine yesterday via WR watches, really looking forward to it. @supawabb shots help me with the right colour decision


----------



## nooski87 (Apr 30, 2021)

And here it is! I am more than thrilled! I can't stop looking at this beauty. Here are two quick cell phone shots, once I will have some time I will try to capture this beauty with something more sophisticated.


----------



## nooski87 (Apr 30, 2021)

I am amazed by the quality even under a macro lens. Here are some quick shots that should describe this beauty.


----------



## nooski87 (Apr 30, 2021)

Some more shots of this beautiful watch


----------



## 1386paul (Mar 19, 2009)

nooski87 said:


> And here it is! I am more than thrilled! I can't stop looking at this beauty. Here are two quick cell phone shots, once I will have some time I will try to capture this beauty with something more sophisticated.
> 
> View attachment 16239816
> 
> View attachment 16239815


Very nice pick up I’ve been looking at this one for a while, your photos are outstanding.
What specifications did you go with on this watch, WR watch gives a lot of options and I really like your choice.
Cheers Paul


----------



## nooski87 (Apr 30, 2021)

Glad you like it. This one is black dial with BGW9 lume and ceramic bezel also with BGW9 lume. I have decided to go with NH35 movement as I know it as a workhouse and mine runs around +1 sec a day so outstanding performance.


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

nooski87 said:


> Glad you like it. This one is black dial with BGW9 lume and ceramic bezel also with BGW9 lume. I have decided to go with NH35 movement as I know it as a workhouse and mine runs around +1 sec a day so outstanding performance.


Having owned and sold one of these in titanium, and having owned quite a few MM300’s also I agree the Proxima extremely well done for the money. The accuracy of mine was not great though, it was -9 seconds per day but otherwise there was nothing to fault with it.

In a way I do feel kind of poor integrity complimenting it as a “beautiful watch” when we all know it’s actually a pure copy and there is nothing original about it. Everything from the case to the dial to the hands, even the bezel and crown knurling is identical. So it seems for something that is so blatant a copy the compliment should be directed at the original, the Seiko MM300 and Seiko historic divers in general.

Maybe it’s just me, but I kind of wince whenever someone calls this watch “beautiful” because I feel although Proxima did a great job bringing it to market at a very amazing price point, it is just a copy after all. It seems like it should be praised for quality and pricing, but any praise to do with its looks or design kind of makes me cringe a bit. Just seems kind of unfair in a way.

Your pics are amazing btw!


----------



## craiger (Dec 29, 2014)

Biginboca said:


> Having owned and sold one of these in titanium, and having owned quite a few MM300’s also I agree the Proxima extremely well done for the money. The accuracy of mine was not great though, it was -9 seconds per day but otherwise there was nothing to fault with it.
> 
> In a way I do feel kind of poor integrity complimenting it as a “beautiful watch” when we all know it’s actually a pure copy and there is nothing original about it. Everything from the case to the dial to the hands, even the bezel and crown knurling is identical. So it seems for something that is so blatant a copy the compliment should be directed at the original, the Seiko MM300 and Seiko historic divers in general.
> 
> ...


Maybe it's a beautiful execution? 🤷‍♂️


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

supawabb said:


> I purchased through wrwatches


Supawabb,

I know you have had your Proxima MM300 for a while now. Has your white bezel markers yellowed any in color?

The reason I ask is I have had a HIMQ version of the MM300 for about two years now and my white bezel markers have yellowed. My bezel is black ceramic with white BWG9 filled lumed markers. It is really no big deal since I use the HIMQ as a beater.

Just wondering how the Proxima is holding up.

Thanks.


----------



## nooski87 (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

DEMO111 said:


> Supawabb,
> 
> I know you have had your Proxima MM300 for a while now. Has your white bezel markers yellowed any in color?
> 
> ...


Demo, I had this on another watch and it was dirt on the lume. On that watch I used a toothbrush and liquid dish soap to scrub the bezel and they came back to white.

Might be worth a try.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

BiginBoca ------ thanks for the tip but it isn't dirt on the lume. I clean my watches on a regular basis and the bezel markers have yellowed on the HIMQ MM300. Thanks to Nooski87 and Supawabb's photos I went ahead and ordered the Proxima MM300. The super affordable price is a no brainer. It will be interesting to compare it to the HIMQ and Steeldive MM300.


----------



## 1386paul (Mar 19, 2009)

DEMO111 said:


> BiginBoca ------ thanks for the tip but it isn't dirt on the lume. I clean my watches on a regular basis and the bezel markers have yellowed on the HIMQ MM300. Thanks to Nooski87 and Supawabb's photos I went ahead and ordered the Proxima MM300. The super affordable price is a no brainer. It will be interesting to compare it to the HIMQ and Steeldive MM300.


I’m in now as well, ordered mine today MM300 with Bgw9 dial lume and ceramic Bgw9 bezel. 
Thanks to Nooski87 I really liked his photos and specs on his MM300.


----------



## column (Mar 25, 2020)

Good choice! I have the same specs and I am very happy with my Proxima MM300. 
The lume is maybe not that bright as with C3, but I prefer the cleaner white look.


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## nooski87 (Apr 30, 2021)

nice series @supawabb !


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Thinking of getting one of these: black dial, bgw9 full lumed, with Sellita SW200 movement from wrwatches. I'm worried about it being too heavy, but I don't know. Thoughts?


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Proxima MM300 SW200


Proxima MM300:Please note that the color of the wordings on the C3 dial options will be gold instead of white. Case : 316L Stainless steel monoblock case Case back : Stainless steel case back Case diameter : 44mm Case thickness : 15.8mm Lug to lug : 50mm Lug width : 20mm Bezel : Ceramic /...




wrwatches.com




-----
Wait...this one with the Seiko nh35 is only $205, instead of the sw200 which is about $350. So, that is A LOT better at $205:








Proxima MM300


Proxima MM300:Please note that the color of the wordings on the C3 dial options will be gold instead of white. Case : 316L Stainless steel monoblock case Case back : Stainless steel case back Case diameter : 44mm Case thickness : 15.8mm Lug to lug : 50mm Lug width : 20mm Bezel : Ceramic /...




wrwatches.com




I could/would order the strapcode angus bracelet that fits perfectly to go with it.








20mm Angus-J Louis JUB Watch Band compatible with Seiko MM300 Prospex Marinemaster SBDX001, 316L Stainless Steel Brushed/Polished V-Clasp


For Seiko or simply upgrade your Seiko MM300 SBDX001, SBDX003, SBDX005 by MiLTAT. Angus-J Louis with a curved end piece, perfect fit for your Seiko MM300 SBDX001 models. This item includes generic Seiko Dia. 2.5mm spring bars.




www.strapcode.com




I'm very close to "pulling the trigger". Is the black Proxima MM300 awesome??
Thanks


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

supawabb said:


>


Is this the black rubber strap that comes with the watch?
I'm seriously thinking of ordering one very soon. 
Also, how has this Proxima MM300 held up so far? Are you happy with it?
Have the white hour markers on the bezel insert stayed white,
or have they yellowed at all?
@DEMO111 asked you this a couple of weeks ago, but I don't see that you answered yet.
Your pictures are amazing and I'm thinking of getting it in exactly this configuration:
bgw9 fully lumed ceramic bezel insert on the rubber strap...nh35 movement from wrwatches.
Please answer these questions when you have the chance. 
It will help me a lot. Thanks!


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

watchman600 said:


> Is this the black rubber strap that comes with the watch?
> I'm seriously thinking of ordering one very soon.
> Also, how has this Proxima MM300 held up so far? Are you happy with it?
> Have the white hour markers on the bezel insert stayed white,
> ...


I will try and answer all your questions...

I ordered the watch from wrwatches, and it came on the bracelet. The strap I ordered separately from Dryden watches, link here --> https://drydenwatchco.com/collectio...ts/quick-release-fkm-rubber-watch-strap-black.

I am very happy. It is easily my most worn watch. It has held up very well.

The hour markers are indeed white. All the latest photos I have posted have been taken over the past 2 weeks. I didn't answer demo here as we exchange messages via PM quite regularly, and he was answered there.

Thank you. I take many, many photos, then cull them and see which will come out best. Even some I post I feel could be better.

Keep us updated if you purchase.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

I ordered it: the black dial Proxima MM300 with bgw9 everything 
and fully lumed bezel insert, on stainless steel bracelet, nh35 movement. 
It was $215 including FedEx express shipping to the U.S.
I told them repeatedly that I want them to check that the bezel is aligned properly and that it is accurate within 10 seconds per day as shown on a timegrapher. They said no problem, happy to help.
This is an EXCELLENT price. My daughter said I should get the SW200, but I decided against it. It was (relative to the price of the watch), A LOT more money...$360 instead of $215 total.
I'm hoping for the best. The pictures HERE on this thread are AMAZING. It looks great on the bracelet and on the nice black rubber strap (which I have practically the same nice one from Scurfa).
I'm pretty excited about this!
Not only kids can get gifts on Chanuka !!


----------



## column (Mar 25, 2020)

You will be happy with the Proxima! I have the same specs.


----------



## nooski87 (Apr 30, 2021)

Sunny vibes


----------



## nooski87 (Apr 30, 2021)

Natural habitat


----------



## Not_A_Guest (Mar 21, 2021)

Forgot this thread existed.
Has anyone tried the more recent versions? What are the changes to the modular case?
And does anyone know if the lume quality is different on the Uni-Dive dials? I know the Proxima dials have great lume.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Not_A_Guest said:


> Forgot this thread existed.
> Has anyone tried the more recent versions? What are the changes to the modular case?
> And does anyone know if the lume quality is different on the Uni-Dive dials? I know the Proxima dials have great lume.


I don't get the modular case. I would be concerned that the screws would become stripped with regular swapping. Also, I think the watches are already affordable. I don't think it is drastically out of reach to be able to afford an mm300 and turtle.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

I kind of forgot about this thread too!
It is excellent on the Scurfa black rubber strap
(though hard for me to take a picture of without the reflection!)
The lume is very good, but the lume on the bezel...other than the triangle at the 12
is VERY week and goes away quickly...whatever.
It's a great looking watch for only $215.
I wore this new piece a couple of days ago and posted on "affordables thread":


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Thanks for bumping this thread. I conveniently forgot about Proxima, now I have to put this model on must buy list this year!


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Watchout63 said:


> Thanks for bumping this thread. I conveniently forgot about Proxima, now I have to put this model on must buy list this year!


Just placed the order as they are having a sale right now at WR.


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

supawabb said:


>


That's a great lume shot.
Mine looks like that maybe for 15/30 seconds only.
The lume is very good, but the lume on the bezel...other than the triangle at the 12
is VERY week and goes away quickly.
Is that your experience too?


----------



## nooski87 (Apr 30, 2021)

Tle bazel marker lume is weaker but it's not bad lume.


----------



## column (Mar 25, 2020)

Lume is good on my BGW9 version. I think the C3 lume Version is even brighter. Here a comparison with 3 well known other watches.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

watchman600 said:


> That's a great lume shot.
> Mine looks like that maybe for 15/30 seconds only.
> The lume is very good, but the lume on the bezel...other than the triangle at the 12
> is VERY week and goes away quickly.
> Is that your experience too?


My Proxima has C3 lume which is insane bright. Yes, the bezel lume (excluding 12) doesn't glow as bright or for the same duration as the dial. However, that is my experience with every lumed bezel I have owned.


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

watchman600 said:


> That's a great lume shot.
> Mine looks like that maybe for 15/30 seconds only.
> The lume is very good, but the lume on the bezel...other than the triangle at the 12
> is VERY week and goes away quickly.
> Is that your experience too?



It'll stay really bright for a few minutes, then slowly fades. Seems to fade quicker if in a room with mediocre lighting, but if fully dark it is easily readable throughout the entire night.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Everyone, to be clear: I like the watch. I'm not complaining. I just think it's a little weird that the bezel insert lume goes out so quickly, as opposed to the dial.
It looks amazing, I have it on a high quality black scurfa rubber strap and it keeps good time.
That being said, I have noticed that the lume on the bezel insert dies/fades away VERY fast.
I am only asking if that is everyone's experience too, that the bezel insert lume fades VERY fast?
(I got the bgw9 everywhere). Thanks


----------



## roadster29 (Jun 18, 2011)

Nice looking watch,the inscribed line around the perimeter of the back looks a little suspect though.


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

nooski87 said:


> Tle bazel marker lume is weaker but it's not bad lume.
> View attachment 16408534





supawabb said:


>





nooski87 said:


> Tle bazel marker lume is weaker but it's not bad lume.


You guys sure make this watch look amazing with your pics. I hope it's as nice as you make it look, can't wait to receive but it's gonna be awhile as they aren't starting to ship until 2/10.


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

watchman600 said:


> Everyone, to be clear: I like the watch. I'm not complaining. I just think it's a little weird that the bezel insert lume goes out so quickly, as opposed to the dial.
> It looks amazing, I have it on a high quality black scurfa rubber strap and it keeps good time.
> That being said, I have noticed that the lume on the bezel insert dies/fades away VERY fast.
> I am only asking if that is everyone's experience too, that the bezel insert lume fades VERY fast?
> (I got the bgw9 everywhere). Thanks


I ordered it with BWG9 lume all around as well. Not sure why the Bezel doesn't last as long as the dial lume, that's strange unless their are more applications of lume on the dial.
I have a Steel Dive 6105 homage with BWG9 all around and it glows all night long - dial and bezel.


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

Watchout63 said:


> I ordered it with BWG9 lume all around as well. Not sure why the Bezel doesn't last as long as the dial lume, that's strange unless their are more applications of lume on the dial.
> I have a Steel Dive 6105 homage with BWG9 all around and it glows all night long - dial and bezel.


I have zero issues regarding the lume with mine. Glow it up at 10pm. Still legible at 7am the next morning.


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

supawabb said:


> I have zero issues regarding the lume with mine. Glow it up at 10pm. Still legible at 7am the next morning.


Good to know, thanks for posting.


----------



## nooski87 (Apr 30, 2021)

Watchout63 said:


> You guys sure make this watch look amazing with your pics. I hope it's as nice as you make it look, can't wait to receive but it's gonna be awhile as they aren't starting to ship until 2/10.


It's stunning looking watch. Every time I put it on the wrist it gives me nothing but smile


----------



## Not_A_Guest (Mar 21, 2021)

supawabb said:


> I have zero issues regarding the lume with mine. Glow it up at 10pm. Still legible at 7am the next morning.


Can I ask when you ordered yours? It seems they've been making continuous improvements/changes to the watch.


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Look out for the Unicorn on the dial. wtf?


----------



## Not_A_Guest (Mar 21, 2021)

Rojote said:


> Look out for the Unicorn on the dial. wtf?


I like it. Seems that it's a polarizing element anywhere the brand comes up in discussion though.
I honestly think it looks awesome and much prefer it to the Proxima text, which looks generic and uninspired.
Also, some of the unicorn dials have the unicorn printed with lume paint which is a hilarious and cool party piece (like lumed crowns).


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Not_A_Guest said:


> I like it. Seems that it's a polarizing element anywhere the brand comes up in discussion though.
> I honestly think it looks awesome and much prefer it to the Proxima text, which looks generic and uninspired.
> Also, some of the unicorn dials have the unicorn printed with lume paint which is a hilarious and cool party piece (like lumed crowns).


Awesome for you! Should be lots of those available for cheap. .


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

I tried to help them on this, but they are the marketing experts. .


----------



## CaptainD (Jan 11, 2007)

Looks like a child's watch.


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

CaptainD said:


> Looks like a child's watch.


Show us your "man's watch" please 😉


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

Not_A_Guest said:


> Can I ask when you ordered yours? It seems they've been making continuous improvements/changes to the watch.


July 2019.


----------



## nooski87 (Apr 30, 2021)

It's beauty


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Getting closer, at least it's in the States now


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Well it appears that the new crops of USPS workers have managed to screw up the delivery. 
I get a notification it's been delivered. I go check my box, see plenty of mail and no watch. Funny it made it from China here with no issue, now it get's to my sub-division and the USPS worker can't figure out my address but manages to deliver all the other mail?  

Anyone experience this message after a notification it's been delivered?


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@Watchout63 Sucks, for sure! I've had a watch/package delayed by USPS "stuck" in New York customs since February 14th! And it was mailed on February 5th!!! 
(from Germany by DHL)
The guy wrote me wanting to know if I love the watch, and I showed him the notification that it is still somewhere in no-man's land USPS New York customs nonsense.
Finally today, it shows that it has moved closer to arriving...but still hasn't arrived...
and we are just about 3 full weeks since he sent it! WHATEVER.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Watchout63 said:


> Well it appears that the new crops of USPS workers have managed to screw up the delivery.
> I get a notification it's been delivered. I go check my box, see plenty of mail and no watch. Funny it made it from China here with no issue, now it get's to my sub-division and the USPS worker can't figure out my address but manages to deliver all the other mail?
> 
> Anyone experience this message after a notification it's been delivered?
> ...



Uuuuugh! You must be so frustrated at this point. That would drive me nuts! I would try going to your local post office branch that your mail comes from and talk to the post master there. They would probably be holding the package for a few days before they return it to the sender.


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Well here's the frustrating parts guys. You can see below it shows delivered at 6:45pm. I go to my mailbox, (we live in a large sub-division so we have groups of boxes located through the sub), and I actually see the mail guy sitting in his van on a side road in the sub 30 feet from our mailboxes. Check my box and there's no watch there, plenty of junk mail though. 
I get back and I see he's updated the tracking status to Addressee Unknown. 
WTF? I'm thinking the dude just said screw it, I'm keeping it. Reason being is we only have 2 large parcel locking boxes in my group of mailboxes and they were both open with the keys left inside, so other people got their parcels. We've had a lot of complaints from our neighborhood forum over the past few months of mails getting delivered to the wrong boxes or not at all. 

How can the mail guy scan the package as delivered and then put in a new status 2 minutes later saying Addressee Unknown?


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Well after the wife sent a few nasty emails, one to the PostMaster with some choice words, look what magically shows up hand delivered to my door step.










Glad this mystery is resolved. Initial impression when I opened the box, was WOW, this looks like quality!


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

What you guys thoughts on a US Razorwire bracelet on a Proxima MM300? Anyone try it?
I'm looking for bracelet ideas.

thanks


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Watchout63 said:


> Well after the wife sent a few nasty emails, one to the PostMaster with some choice words, look what magically shows up hand delivered to my door step.
> 
> View attachment 16463012
> 
> ...


That story makes NO sense...even the ending makes no sense.
BUT I'm happy you have the watch!!
(buy her some flowers)
---
My package finally came too....after THREE FULL WEEKS.
---
I think it's best on a nice black rubber strap. I have mine on one from Scurfa.


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

watchman600 said:


> That story makes NO sense...even the ending makes no sense.
> BUT I'm happy you have the watch!!
> (buy her some flowers)
> ---
> ...


Glad to hear you received your package as well.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## nooski87 (Apr 30, 2021)

Outstanding watch, wish I could capture this beauty properly though


----------



## VinceWatch (Aug 7, 2012)

You have done a nice review of this watch, however I have a problem with Proxima referring to this watch as a 300M Marinemaster on their website. I also have to say that at this price point of around $240 I find it hard to believe the materials and manufacture are very high quality. I do not think I would rely on a Proxima enough to dive it.

There is also one other big reason for the price difference and that is that the Proxima watch houses a Seiko NH35 movement which costs less than $60, where a real Marinemaster 300 has an 8L35 or 8L55 movement which can not be bought separately from Seiko and there is little comparison between it and a NH35. I am not saying that nobody should buy a Proxima but for me there is only one or two choices, both are the real thing.


----------



## Not_A_Guest (Mar 21, 2021)

VinceWatch said:


> You have done a nice review of this watch, however I have a problem with Proxima referring to this watch as a 300M Marinemaster on their website. I also have to say that at this price point of around $240 I find it hard to believe the materials and manufacture are very high quality. I do not think I would rely on a Proxima enough to dive it.


So would you trust a Seiko SKX to be 200m pressure resistant? Because those used to be less than $200. Would you trust an Orient Kamasu to be 200m pressure resistant? You can buy them now for around $210. And I _know_ you can trust a $100 Vostok to be pressure resistant-- possibly to depths much greater than the advertised 200m rating.
The truth is, it doesn't take a lot of money to make a watch that's ready for 200m. Whether or not the Proxima is actually up to snuff or not is a different matter, but your belief that a low price necessarily indicates low quality is simply wrong.
In addition, you seem to be a diver yourself... I think you understand that the vast majority of users are not going any deeper than 10m. And even while diving, 100m is unlikely for most. Of course, this also only matters if your dive computer fails as well. So the 200m+ WR rating on most dive watches is pretty moot, isn't it?


----------



## VinceWatch (Aug 7, 2012)

Not_A_Guest said:


> So would you trust a Seiko SKX to be 200m pressure resistant? Because those used to be less than $200. Would you trust an Orient Kamasu to be 200m pressure resistant? You can buy them now for around $210. And I _know_ you can trust a $100 Vostok to be pressure resistant-- possibly to depths much greater than the advertised 200m rating.
> The truth is, it doesn't take a lot of money to make a watch that's ready for 200m. Whether or not the Proxima is actually up to snuff or not is a different matter, but your belief that a low price necessarily indicates low quality is simply wrong.
> In addition, you seem to be a diver yourself... I think you understand that the vast majority of users are not going any deeper than 10m. And even while diving, 100m is unlikely for most. Of course, this also only matters if your dive computer fails as well. So the 200m+ WR rating on most dive watches is pretty moot, isn't it?


 I have a fair amount of experience diving having started in 1970 as a sport diver and then getting an AS degree in Marine Diving Technology, leading to working as a commercial diver using most diving systems including surface supplied mixed gas, Bell diving and Saturation diving on oil drilling platforms up to 200 meters depth. I currently work as the Chief Diving Officer for a Submarine company and dive at least twice a week. After that I went back to university and earned a BS in Manufacturing Engineering. I worked in a large machine shop and two steel mills in charge of Maintenance of all plant machinery. I currently work as the Chief Diving Officer for a submarine company in Hawaii and dive at least twice a week. So, I understand the technology here and warranted or not in your opinion, I would not dive it. And not wanting to get into a argument over origin countries I don't buy products made in Mainland China, when at all possible. I am giving my opinion which obviously differs from yours - YMMV. Buy what you like and I will do the same, but don't tell me that my opinion is wrong.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

I think the main point is that for 99 out of 100 people, 
we aren't going to be diving at all with these dive watches.
So, as long as we can swim and shower with it, we're happy.
The real thing is of course a much better watch...there is no question,
but at less than 1/10th the price, the Proxima is a great value watch,
that looks and performs perfectly well for almost everybody buying a dive watch / it.


Not_A_Guest said:


> ...the vast majority of users are not going any deeper than 10m. And even while diving, 100m is unlikely for most...So the 200m+ WR rating on most dive watches is pretty moot


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

watchman600 said:


> I think the main point is that for 99 out of 100 people,
> we aren't going to be diving at all with these dive watches.
> So, as long as we can swim and shower with it, we're happy.
> The real thing is of course a much better watch...there is no question,
> ...





Watchout63 said:


> *Update Summary NH35 movements:*
> Steel Dive Willard: -19s/day
> Steel Dive Tuna: - 13s/day
> Proxima MM300: -1s/day
> ...


From another thread comparing my NH35 movements to my newly purchased Proxima MM300. At -1s/day that would be tough to beat even for Seiko.


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

And why come on this thread to criticize it and show off your Seiko? I have a Tuna too but this is a Proxima thread. I like my other divers but this thing is great, and not just for the money.


----------



## VinceWatch (Aug 7, 2012)

parsig9 said:


> And why come on this thread to criticize it and show off your Seiko? I have a Tuna too but this is a Proxima thread. I like my other divers but this thing is great, and not just for the money.


Because, Proxima also makes Tuna copies shown on their website for similar money. All my comments are applicable to it as well. Wear whatever you want. I commented here to present a counterpoint. If you don't want to hear an argument then don't read my post.


----------



## Not_A_Guest (Mar 21, 2021)

Should just ignore him. Just another guy who doesn't understand the point of homages and seems to be a little stung by the idea that a watch can look 99% like his at less than 1/10 the price.


----------



## TR007 (Mar 2, 2021)

Hehe, nice review! Thanks.


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

lol. There are unicorns printed on back side of case back… 😳😂


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

I am going to give the Proxima with gilt dial/hands and the bezel with just the lumed triangle and gold numbering a try.

If I like it, well, I’ll have to move a few watches and other toys along and find a nice used SBDX001 or -017. Should have bought one years ago, but was put off by price, diameter & height. In retrospect, that was a mistake; I don’t like the new bezels without a pip and can’t abide the “X” and lack of “Marinemaster” on the dial.

How could Seiko take “Marinemaster” off the Marinemaster???


----------



## Tokyo321 (May 22, 2021)

BigBluefish said:


> I am going to give the Proxima with gilt dial/hands and the bezel with just the lumed triangle and gold numbering a try.
> 
> If I like it, well, I’ll have to move a few watches and other toys along and find a nice used SBDX001 or -017. Should have bought one years ago, but was put off by price, diameter & height. In retrospect, that was a mistake; I don’t like the new bezels without a pip and can’t abide the “X” and lack of “Marinemaster” on the dial.
> 
> How could Seiko take “Marinemaster” off the Marinemaster???


I did exactly this, but in reverse. I got myself a NOS 017 about a month ago. I liked it so much, I decided to get a gilt version through Proxima, so I'll have some variety.

Like you, I wasn't sure the MM300 was for me. I always thought it was too tall and top heavy. Not anymore...


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## DB Broward (Nov 22, 2007)

Amazing thread. Glad it worked its way back to the top. I was looking at these recently, and now you've all got me pretty interested in snaring one.

I've already got several heavy-duty Seikos, etc., for serious scuba diving, but I'm intrigued by the idea of a hefty/high-quality $200 dive-style watch I could wear more casually (i.e., with less concern for nicks and bumps) yet also be comfortable taking for a swim. I'm also curious about potentially modding the thing. There seem to be a lot of cool NH35 dials available to create an entirely different look. Sounds like quite a project to "go in from the front."

Two questions:

1) Anyone modded a Promixa? I'm just starting to research this, but it seems there are potential issues with the factory chapter ring and AM dials? Can the ring be sanded/ground down to fit? Is there an alternative to use?
2) I love Oyster bracelets. Not a big fan of the MM-style the Proxima has. Also, from reading here it sounds like it's kinda cheap/flimsy anyway? Might, say, a Strapcode Super-O Boyer fit? Or are the endlinks/lugs too different? (Not opposed to simply using a nice rubber waffle--as so nicely shown above--but thought I'd ask.)

Thanks for any info and for all the great advice already here.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

‘The Watcher’ on YouTube has modded a Proxima I believe and look for an older video by ‘Darak Watches.’

To over the chapter ring issues, I think you need to check how close the hour markers are to the edge of the dial.


----------



## DB Broward (Nov 22, 2007)

Techme said:


> ‘The Watcher’ on YouTube has modded a Proxima I believe and look for an older video by ‘Darak Watches.’


Exactly. Those are the two videos that inspired my "it seems there are potential issues with the chapter ring" remark.

Not a huge deal, really. The OEM dial of the Proxima looks nice enough to keep as-is. Just that, for me, any watch beating with an NH35 (or 7S26/4R35) is a potential mod. Just so many cool and well-done dial/hands options available to create something unique (the SKX, of course, being the poster child for the sport).



Techme said:


> To over the chapter ring issues, I think you need to check how close the hour markers are to the edge of the dial.


Yes, that's likely the crucial bit (which I don't have any measurement info on). Or it COULD be something else, such as any tabs or other securing elements Proxima has built into its particular design.

One thing I DON'T want to do is remove the movement. That teeny-tiny stem screw that Proxima uses for the front-loading design has "neurosurgeon skills" written all over it ("lost it in the carpet," too). Fortunately, from what I'm reading it sounds like the factory does a good job regulating the NH35s prior to shipment.

Still on the fence on a purchase. Dare I even throw the question out there: Are the Steeldive and Heimdallr variants also worthy of consideration--or is the Proxima simply that much better-finished?

Cheers.


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

DB Broward said:


> Exactly. Those are the two videos that inspired my "it seems there are potential issues with the chapter ring" remark.
> 
> Not a huge deal, really. The OEM dial of the Proxima looks nice enough to keep as-is. Just that, for me, any watch beating with an NH35 (or 7S26/4R35) is a potential mod. Just so many cool and well-done dial/hands options available to create something unique (the SKX, of course, being the poster child for the sport).
> 
> ...


Can you guys post a link to these Proxima mod videos on YT? I've searched both channels and can't seem to find the videos you are referring to.

thanks


----------



## DB Broward (Nov 22, 2007)

Watchout63 said:


> Can you guys post a link to these Proxima mod videos on YT? I've searched both channels and can't seem to find the videos you are referring to.


Here you go:

1) 




2)


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

When I went to set the time, the crown popped out and fell on the floor!!
I found it, picked it up, put it back in, and it works,
and is keeping time!
That was scary and I hope it NEVER happens again.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Please comment on my post above this one, 
what you think about the crown falling off. Thanks
---
(also, I hate taking pictures of this watch, because the pictures
some of you guys take are 100 times BETTER
and are really "commercial quality")


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## Tokyo321 (May 22, 2021)

I finally received my Proxima MM300! It took a little less than a month for it to get to me (shipped from SG to JP). 

I chose the one-piece case (one of the few Proxima had left), with the gilt dial and bezel. I understand Proxima now only sells the two-piece case models. 

The watch has a very good build quality. Case polishing and bevels are very sharp. I particularly like the brushing/polishing on the gilt hands and markers. There were some tiny tool marks/scratches at the back of the lugs, and one on the top left lug. I suspect these happened when they installed the bracelet. I don't expect to baby this watch, so I don't mind them so much. Overnight, my watch ran accurately at around +3spd. Similar to others on this thread, I received pictures and videos of the actual watch before it was shipped to me, including one where it was on a timegrapher. Overall, the Proxima is definitely worth it if you're after the MM300 look (but prefer not to spend MM300 money).

If there's one thing I'd improve, it would be to make the debossed gilt numbers on the bezel slightly wider. I feel they're too thin and disappear at certain angles (especially with the shiny ceramic bezel insert).

Having compared it with my SBDX017, I think buying the original is still best (if you're willing to spend more). Side by side, the original 017 has a presence and quality that is not quite matched (yet) by the Proxima. Nevertheless, I expect to keep the Proxima and make it a part of my regular rotation. The gilt version is different enough, that it's a nice change from the basic black and white of the 017. 




























I'm glad Proxima decided not to use any logos on the dial. Personally, I like the simple Proxima name and font. 🍻


----------



## Not_A_Guest (Mar 21, 2021)

Tokyo321 said:


> Having compared it with my SBDX017, I think buying the original is still best (if you're willing to spend more). Side by side, the original 017 has a presence and quality that is not quite matched (yet) by the Proxima. Nevertheless, I expect to keep the Proxima and make it a part of my regular rotation. The gilt version is different enough, that it's a nice change from the basic black and white of the 017.


Wow, thanks for posting these side by side.
Visually, it feels like the different chapter rings and bezel inserts make all the difference in terms of the "presence" you mentioned. I think if the marks on the chapter ring and bezel had been a little thicker and the same contrast as the Seiko, they would have the same visual "weight", so to speak.
As has been said throughout this thread, for less than $200, you seem to get 99% of the MM300 look.


----------



## nooski87 (Apr 30, 2021)

I really like mine, it's hard to photograph though. In reality it's a much better looking piece.


----------



## Tokyo321 (May 22, 2021)

Not_A_Guest said:


> Wow, thanks for posting these side by side.
> Visually, it feels like the different chapter rings and bezel inserts make all the difference in terms of the "presence" you mentioned. I think if the marks on the chapter ring and bezel had been a little thicker and the same contrast as the Seiko, they would have the same visual "weight", so to speak.
> As has been said throughout this thread, for less than $200, you seem to get 99% of the MM300 look.


You may be right. Maybe add to that the slight differences in the dial text and markers as well. 

I was having a hard time identifying what the Proxima was missing (or what was different) -- I think it's all those subtle differences combined that gives the MM300/SBDX017 so much character and wrist presence. I'm not saying the Proxima doesn't have them, since it definitely has wrist presence, but I still have to give that one to the 017.

Having said that, the Proxima hasn't left my wrist since I got it and it is now running dead accurate at 0spd (when worn). Amazing what the NH35 is capable of!


----------



## starwasp (12 mo ago)

Just ordered from WR watches the pale blue dial MM300 homage. Looking forward to seeing it. Unlike the real thing, it has the blocky MM300 hands which I prefer 'hands-down'. Will post pictures when it arrives.


----------



## nooski87 (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

nooski87 said:


> View attachment 16611873



I may have to put mine on the bracelet. Fantastic photo nooski!


----------



## nooski87 (Apr 30, 2021)

supawabb said:


> I may have to put mine on the bracelet. Fantastic photo nooski!


Thank you, your photos were main reason why I have bought this piece  I am allways surprised after some time with different watches when I put Proxima on my wrist. It's so beautiful and well build. Even the bracelet which is the weakest point.


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

nooski87 said:


> Thank you, your photos were main reason why I have bought this piece  I am allways surprised after some time with different watches when I put Proxima on my wrist. It's so beautiful and well build. Even the bracelet which is the weakest point.



Thank you for the compliment. The clasp was the reason I removed the bracelet immediately. If there was a logically priced replacement, I would swap it.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

QUESTION: Has anybody's crown ever fallen out?
I pulled it out to set the time, and it came COMPLETELY out.
Luckily, I found it on the floor and was able to just put it right back in.
But I'm wondering about it, since this has NEVER happened 
on any other watch I've owned.
I think it still worked fine after that, so I'm not even thinking there is 
necessarily any problem that needs to be fixed. But I don't know,
and it was quite unsettling!
Please respond. Thank you.


----------



## nooski87 (Apr 30, 2021)

watchman600 said:


> QUESTION: Has anybody's crown ever fallen out?
> I pulled it out to set the time, and it came COMPLETELY out.
> Luckily, I found it on the floor and was able to just put it right back in.
> But I'm wondering about it, since this has NEVER happened
> ...


Hello, I think the problem is that the crown must be easily removable thanks to monoblock case so the little screw which it hold is loosen. You can better understand it here


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@nooski87 
But it took him 2 screwdrivers and 2 full minutes to be able to remove the crown,
and mine just happened on its own, without any screwdriver 
and without trying to do it!
QUESTION: Do you think there is anything for me to do about it,
or just try to be more careful and pull less hard when next setting the time?


----------



## starwasp (12 mo ago)

Blown away by the quality of this homage.


----------



## starwasp (12 mo ago)

BTW, screwed up on posting hence the duplicates.


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

watchman600 said:


> QUESTION: Has anybody's crown ever fallen out?
> I pulled it out to set the time, and it came COMPLETELY out.
> Luckily, I found it on the floor and was able to just put it right back in.
> But I'm wondering about it, since this has NEVER happened
> ...


Sure did. wrwatches was willing to fix it for me for free, but I would have had to mail it back to China and I was not willing to wait the 2-3 months turn around. I had it fixed, and is fine now.

There is a tiny screw that holds the crown, and the screw let go was all.

Different watch, but it is something similar.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

supawabb said:


> Sure did. wrwatches was willing to fix it for me for free, but I would have had to mail it back to China and I was not willing to wait the 2-3 months turn around. I had it fixed, and is fine now.
> 
> There is a tiny screw that holds the crown, and the screw let go was all.
> 
> ...


Thank you for responding!
The weird thing is, that I put it back in
and it worked fine. I guess it still needs some tiny screw
SO THAT it doesn't fall out again.
But I think the watch seems to work fine,
so I'm not in a hurry to find a watchmaker to fix it.


----------



## nooski87 (Apr 30, 2021)

A few macro shots, pardon all the dust which is everywhere. Also the lighting is very harsh and shows absolutely everything.


----------



## nooski87 (Apr 30, 2021)

Trying some rubber


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Because it's heavy, I think this watch is actually BEST on a nice black rubber strap.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

I wanted to wear it today, 
but after popping out the crown and setting the time and date,
the crown won't screw back in place...VEEERRRYYYY frustrating!
(it also came completely out on me the last time I wore it, about a month ago).
I will have to take it to some watchmaker guy to fix.
I hope it's an easy fix that will last, even after I leave the store.
ANYBODY else have this issue with the crown on the Proxima MM300??


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

watchman600 said:


> I wanted to wear it today,
> but after popping out the crown and setting the time and date,
> the crown won't screw back in place...VEEERRRYYYY frustrating!
> (it also came completely out on me the last time I wore it, about a month ago).
> ...


Sounds like you got dud movement. Hard to say if it’s something internal or just the stem. I would try to replace the stem first. Perhaps the stem was damaged when being gripped to attach the crown. The good news is a new movement is cheap as chips. 

From what you described it would probably happen to any watch you put that movement in. I had a San Martin that had the NH movement die after a year. I had a watch maker take a look at it and he said it had a flawed part from the factory. It happens unfortunately. 

I hope your watch maker knows how to access the movement, since it’s a top loader.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

I don't actually know ANY watchmakers. 
I hope it's an easy fix.
I move around a lot (and have plenty of other watches to wear).
How do I find a good watchmaker in a particular city?
I don't even know.


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

watchman600 said:


> I don't actually know ANY watchmakers.
> I hope it's an easy fix.
> I move around a lot (and have plenty of other watches to wear).
> How do I find a good watchmaker in a particular city?
> I don't even know.



Well... there is the option of trying google for watchmakers. You can also contact any watch shops in your city and see who they use when they have an issue. You may even have to go outside your city.


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

Send it to Wilson Watch Works and ask Chris to evaluate it.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@parsig9 Thanks for the info! Chris's online shop, Wilson Watch Works looks good.
But would this be $25, $45, or $85??
(see below where I underlined and bolded section on crowns).
Also, it is obviously not an ETA movement in this watch. Does that matter?
------
*Watch Repair Services*
We are a factory authorized service center for the Marathon, Ollech & Wajs and Elliot Brown watch brands. 

We work on modern mechanical watches using any of the ETA or Sellita based manual, automatic and chronograph movements. This would also include high grade brands like Omega, Breitling, Tudor and IWC who commonly use ETA base caliber movements in their timepieces.

We make a sincere attempt to expedite all repairs. Proper watch repair takes time and parts may not always be readily available. Our general service lead time is approximately 30 days. Vintage timepiece and pocket watch repair lead time is undetermined due to parts sourcing, possible parts fabrication and outsourcing of skilled labor. Once a repair is completed your watch will be held and tested for 5 days before we are able to ship. COA Services do not include replacement of worn or damaged parts. Parts that have been replaced are returned with your completed repair.

Marathon service operations and fees are listed independently at the bottom of the page. A Marathon Basic Service is required if any Marathon Additional Services are requested. Marathon Complete Service is covered by a 1 year warranty.
*Minimum Service*
This is a required service in order to prepare the timepiece for any of our COA or repair services. This is also a recommended service as a general tune up in between regular 5 year COA service intervals on mechanical timepieces. 

*Includes*
· Baseline movement analysis and documentation. 
· Movement demagnetizing.
· Basic movement testing. 
· Ultrasonic cleaning of case parts, bracelet, crystal and seals.
· Force heat drying of case parts, bracelet, crystal and seals.
· Inspection of case back and crown seals.
· Stem lubed with PML stem lubricant.
· Crown tube threads lubed with KT22.
· Case seals lubed with DC7 waterproof grease. 
· Proper mechanical movement regulation with automatic assembly removed.
· Pulse test for quartz movements.
· Swiss made Renata battery replacement for quartz movements.
· Includes minor repairs or adjustments of existing parts.
· Simple test for waterproofness.
· 5ATM pressure test required for diver watches. 35.00

*Fees*
· Quartz movements - 45.00
· Mechanical movements - 65.00 
· Automatic movements - 75.00 
· Mechanical chronographs – 85.00
*COA Services*
Complete disassembly, inspect, clean, oil and adjust quartz movements. 115.00
Complete disassembly, inspect, clean, oil and adjust hand wind mechanical movements. 115.00
Complete disassembly, inspect, clean, oil and adjust Hamilton 900 series movements. 165.00
Complete disassembly, inspect, clean, oil and adjust automatic mechanical movements. 125.00
Complete disassembly, inspect, clean, oil and adjust automatic GMT mechanical movements. 155.00
Complete disassembly, inspect, clean, oil and adjust Omega, Breitling, Tudor and IWC mechanical movements. 225.00 
Complete disassembly, inspect, clean, oil and adjust hand wind chronograph movements. 245.00
Complete disassembly, inspect, clean, oil and adjust automatic chronograph movements. 295.00
Complete disassembly, inspect, clean, oil and adjust Omega, Breitling, Tudor and IWC automatic chronograph movements. 395.00
*Repair Services*
Replace divers case aluminum bezel inserts. 45.00
Replace divers case bezel click and retaining spring. 45.00

Replace mainspring. 35.00
Replace balance wheel standard. 75.00
Replace pallet fork. 35.00
Replace ratchet wheel. 15.00
Replace ratchet wheel driving wheel 15.00
Replace winding pinion. 15.00
Replace sliding pinion. 15.00
Replace gear train wheel. 15.00
Replace rotor. 45.00
Rebuild automatic assembly. 75.00
Rebuild setting bridge partial. 55.00
Rebuild setting bridge complete. 75.00

Rebuild automatic assembly ETA 7750. 95.00
Rebuild date platform ETA 7750 chronograph. 95.00
Replace cannon pinion driver ETA 7750 chronograph. 95.00 
Replace mainspring ETA 7750. 45.00

Replace chronograph pusher assembly. 65.00 
Replace spring bars - Swiss 1.80mm double shoulder stainless steel. 10.00

Replace O-ring case back seal - set and lube with DC7 grease. 5.00
Replace O-ring case back and crown seals - set and lube with DC7 grease. 10.00
Replace O-ring chronograph pusher seals - set and lube with DC7 grease. 20.00

Waterproof pressure testing - 3ATM Bergeon 5555/10 - inspect and lube gaskets. 25.00 
Waterproof pressure testing - 5ATM Bergeon 5555/10 - inspect and lube gaskets. 35.00 
Waterproof pressure testing - 10ATM Bergeon 5555/10 - inspect and lube gaskets. 55.00
*Crystal Setting*
K1 hardened mineral crystal. 35.00
K1 hardened mineral crystal domed. 55.00 

K1 hardened mineral crystal divers. 45.00 
K1 hardened mineral crystal low domed divers. 65.00
K1 hardened mineral crystal super domed divers. 65.00
K1 hardened mineral crystal magnified low domed divers. 75.00

Sapphire crystal. 65.00
Sapphire crystal AR coating. 95.00
Sapphire crystal domed. 95.00
Sapphire crystal domed AR coating. 125.00

Sapphire crystal divers. 95.00
Sapphire crystal with magnifier divers. 125.00 
Sapphire crystal domed divers. 125.00

Magnifier application. 35.00

*Crowns*
*Cut and fit new standard ETA stem. 25.00
Replace handwind crown-cut and fit ETA stem. 45.00*
*Replace automatic screw down crown and tube-cut and fit ETA stem. 85.00*


*Marathon Factory Service
Category Basic Service*
Quartz 50.00
Quartz Divers 85.00
Manual wind 125.00
Dual Wind 75.00
Automatic Wind 180.00
Automatic With Day & Date 200.00
Chronograph  300.00

*Category Complete Service*
Quartz 150.00
Quartz Divers 175.00
Manual wind 180.00
Dual Wind 135.00
Automatic Wind 275.00
Automatic With Day & Date 300.00
Chronograph 420.00
Stopwatch 180.00

*Basic Maintenance Service Includes: *
• Disassemble the watch case.
• Ultrasonic clean watch case and strap/bracelet. 
• Force heat drying watch case and strap/bracelet. 
• Battery replacement on Quartz models.
• Pulse test on Quartz models.
• Movement calibration.
• Replacement of inner gaskets.
• Water and pressure resistance testing in line with model specifications.
• Crystal glue checked and renewed if needed.
• All bracelet screws checked and fixed with nut lock if needed.
• Spring bars checked and replaced if damaged or unusable.

*Complete Maintenance Service Includes:*
• Disassemble the watch case (crown, case back, pushers and case tube.)
• Disassemble the dial and the hands from the movement.
• Disassemble the movement into its individual parts.
• Full inspection of all components,
• Ultrasonic clean all movement parts.
• Inspect and replace any worn out or damaged movement parts.
• Assemble and lubricate the movement in accordance with original specification.
• Ultrasonic clean watch case and strap/bracelet.
• Force heat drying watch case and strap/bracelet.
• Inspect, renew or replace gasket seals.
• Checking of the functions of the movement.
• Complete assembly and final inspection.
• Water and pressure resistance testing in line with model specifications.
• Full testing of functions accuracy and power reserve over several days.
• Twelve-month warranty on workmanship.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

supawabb said:


> Sure did. wrwatches was willing to fix it for me for free, but I would have had to mail it back to China and I was not willing to wait the 2-3 months turn around. I had it fixed, and is fine now.
> 
> There is a tiny screw that holds the crown, and the screw let go was all.


Where do you get yours fixed...and how much was it?
Thanks for the help. Maybe, I could send it to the same place.


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

watchman600 said:


> Where do you get yours fixed...and how much was it?
> Thanks for the help. Maybe, I could send it to the same place.


Duarte at newatchworks.com

Located in Warren, Rhode Island.


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

Duarte can change the whole movement but does not really repair them, or fit a new stem. That would be about $150. I know Chris lists prices but I don’t exactly know what is wrong with your watch without looking at it. I think most repair guys will want to see it before giving it an estimate. It’s going to cost more than $100 easy with two way shipping and even a simple repair, but I doubt it will cost more than $200. You are mostly paying for knowledge and skill not parts probably.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@parsig9 @supawabb The whole watch was only $200 dollars!








Proxima MM300


Proxima MM300:Please note that the color of the wordings on the C3 dial options will be gold instead of white. Case : 316L Stainless steel monoblock case Case back : Stainless steel case back Case diameter : 44mm Case thickness : 15.8mm Lug to lug : 50mm Lug width : 20mm Bezel : Ceramic /...




wrwatches.com




It has to be possible to fix the crown/stem 
so that it screws back down properly for $50 bucks or less.
I can set the time and the date, 
but then I CAN'T push it in and screw down the crown.
I would certainly NOT pay more than 100, 
if I can buy a whole new watch for just 200.
And because it would probably take months to get it back, 
I would rather not send it back
to wrwatches to fix...though they would likely do it for free.
I think I will just have to try to find a local watch repair shop 
and take it in to fix.
It should be a simple problem to solve, 
even though opening the watch may be hard.
Thoughts?
Thanks


----------



## starwasp (12 mo ago)

watchman600 said:


> @parsig9 @supawabb The whole watch was only $200 dollars!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All of that makes sense, and probably in that order, too.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

So annoying, because I unscrewed the crown, 
set the time no problem, set the date no problem,
and then when I went to push it all the way in and turn it 
to screw down the crown in place,
so it isn't sticking out, it won't stay in / screw down.
My thumb actually hurts from repeatedly trying.
It seems like a small problem, but it is very annoying
and makes the watch unwearable until I can get 
whatever is wrong with it fixed.
Still open to ideas. Thanks


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

watchman600 said:


> So annoying, because I unscrewed the crown,
> set the time no problem, set the date no problem,
> and then when I went to push it all the way in and turn it
> to screw down the crown in place,
> ...


Until someone opens it and goes inside, diagnosing the problem is not that simple.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

watchman600 said:


> So annoying, because I unscrewed the crown,
> set the time no problem, set the date no problem,
> and then when I went to push it all the way in and turn it
> to screw down the crown in place,
> ...


There is a mod watch video on YouTube showing you how to open the watch and mod the dial. Perhaps you can have a crack too. I can dig up the link if you’re interested. At one stage I considered a dial swap, but I am so impressed with the Proxima one that I’m keeping it.


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

O.k. I just mailed it back to wrwatches in China...
$60 dollars with full tracking all the way
and $200 insurance. They emailed me that they will fix the stem/crown.
The guy I took it to locally took a look at it and suggested that I send it back to have them do it, since it was "somewhat complicated". 
Whatever. S I X T Y dollars is a huge chunk of what the watch is worth, so I really hope that everything is going to work awesome after all this.
The Proxima MM300 is a nice looking watch...which I like on the Scurfa black rubber strap.

Even just going to the post office and filling out the customs form and address was a big hassle.

I could have paid $18 dollars and not had the full tracking and not had any insurance, but that doesn't sound good. 
They could claim they never got it...and if it got lost,
I would be out over $200 dollars and have nothing for it.


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

supawabb,

Your Proxima looks pristine after 3 years. I had one for a while and now I want another MM300 homage. This one still looks the best of all that I've seen. I originally had a HIMQ version that was pretty good until I saw the Proxima. I sold that one and bough the Proxima and then foolishly sold that one too. I miss it.


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

Rocat said:


> supawabb,
> 
> Your Proxima looks pristine after 3 years. I had one for a while and now I want another MM300 homage. This one still looks the best of all that I've seen. I originally had a HIMQ version that was pretty good until I saw the Proxima. I sold that one and bough the Proxima and then foolishly sold that one too. I miss it.


Thank you Rocat,

It has been worn 2-3 days a week on average since I got it. Works on a multitude of straps. It is comfortable. Lume lasts until the morning. The look (MM300) is simply awesome. The only two changes I'd make, is a flush pip dot. Something similar to the San Martin SN017. Even add a polished ring around the glowy, and call it done. Lastly, an applied logo rather than printed.


----------



## nooski87 (Apr 30, 2021)

This watch is so beautiful and hard to capture...


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Very nice photos.



nooski87 said:


> This watch is so beautiful and hard to capture...
> View attachment 16906113
> 
> View attachment 16906112
> ...


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## nooski87 (Apr 30, 2021)

Beauty


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## Tokyo321 (May 22, 2021)

Techme said:


>


What configuration is this? Could you please send me details of the bezel? Thanks!


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Tokyo321 said:


> What configuration is this? Could you please send me details of the bezel? Thanks!


The dial text and hour marker surrounds are gold. The hands are gold. The lume on the bezel, dial and hands is C3 and crazy bright. They all give off a greenish/ creamy glow during the day. 

Tdlr - all gold and C3 lume.


----------



## Tokyo321 (May 22, 2021)

Techme said:


> The dial text and hour marker surrounds are gold. The hands are gold. The lume on the bezel, dial and hands is C3 and crazy bright. They all give off a greenish/ creamy glow during the day.
> 
> Tdlr - all gold and C3 lume.


Thanks! Is the bezel fully lumed? Also, from the pics, the bezel has white markings (not gold)?


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Tokyo321 said:


> Thanks! Is the bezel fully lumed? Also, from the pics, the bezel has white markings (not gold)?


I would say the bezel insert markings are creamy during the day, but get a greenish tint when it gets a bit of sunlight. Definitely not white or gold. When I bought it, I thought the insert would be white, but it actually matches the lume on the dial perfectly.


----------



## Tokyo321 (May 22, 2021)

Thanks. Appreciate the replies and pics!


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Still on the wrist and running at +1 for a week.


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

Techme said:


> Still on the wrist and running at +1 for a week.


Gilt dial looks good. Mine started acting goofy and running +10 fast. Thought maybe I got it too close to the cover of my ereader (magnet in it). Demagnetized it and running good again


----------



## arnold716 (May 29, 2011)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

arnold716 said:


> View attachment 16953521
> 
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk



SUPERB!


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## Guard_Ian (Jul 26, 2018)

Just built a titanium mm300 mod, and just wanted to hop in here to see if anyone was selling their Proxima titanium bracelet for the MM300. Motivated buyer here! thanks in advance.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Guard_Ian said:


> Just built a titanium mm300 mod, and just wanted to hop in here to see if anyone was selling their Proxima titanium bracelet for the MM300. Motivated buyer here! thanks in advance.


You should ask Proxima if they would put the Ti watch back into production, especially since Ti seems to be a flavour of the month. I would definitely consider one and regret not nabbing one.


----------



## Guard_Ian (Jul 26, 2018)

here are some pics of my mod, not a Proxima, it’s a titanium namoki mm300 conversion case. The proxima is the only mm300 that had a titanium bracelet which is why I’ve been hunting for one lol.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Well my Proxima MM300 is somewhere, but still not fixed and not on my wrist!
They told me to mail it to them in China, which I did at great expense
(money and time). Then, they said that China wanted to tax them a lot to receive it,
so they refused to receive it (and fix it), and instead told the post office to
return to sender. SO, it is somewhere on route I guess back to me...
and still not fixed.
They then said that they would find a place in the States to fix it and would pay for it to be fixed. BUT that was what they should have said in the FIRST place!

I'm SO upset with how Proxima customer service is dealing with me and stringing me along, that I'm writing this post and am about to ask them to just send me a whole new watch.
I paid about $210 for the watch. It broke while still under warranty. 
I haven't had the use of it for many MONTHS now. And I paid about $60 dollars to send it to them insured to China at their request...
which was another mistake on their part!


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Well, now I’m in trouble.

Just stopped by a jeweler in the mall on the way to dinner with my wife. They carry Seiko. They had a Marinemaster. The current model with the brown dial. It wasn’t too heavy. It didn’t wear too large. It fit my wrist perfectly.

My wife said it looked good, and really liked the brown dial.

Now, I must find an SBDX017, because I hate the current dial text & logo, as well as the current bezel insert. And it has to have the proper black dial.

In the meantime, I’ll have to get a Proxima as a place holder. Maybe the brown dial version.


----------



## lymtics0502 (9 mo ago)

Hi, I intend to get one with SW200 movement. Does any have both Seiko MM300 and Proxima MM300 homage and compare the build quality of them?

Thanks.


----------



## nooski87 (Apr 30, 2021)

I cannot compare directly but Proxima is very well build watch.


----------



## Tokyo321 (May 22, 2021)

lymtics0502 said:


> Hi, I intend to get one with SW200 movement. Does any have both Seiko MM300 and Proxima MM300 homage and compare the build quality of them?
> 
> Thanks.


Backread a few pages:









a Seiko MM300 homage... the Proxima MM300


Can you guys post a link to these Proxima mod videos on YT? I've searched both channels and can't seem to find the videos you are referring to. Here you go: 1) 2)




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## starwasp (12 mo ago)

lymtics0502 said:


> Hi, I intend to get one with SW200 movement. Does any have both Seiko MM300 and Proxima MM300 homage and compare the build quality of them?
> 
> Thanks.


I have an SLA021 and a baby blue proxima. A picture of the blue proxima is further back on this thread. The only reason I got the proxima is because I really like the baby blue MM300 LE but I didnt like the handset on it, which is akin to the Sumo, not the MM300 baton style.

Looking at the steelwork. The bracelet is probably 75% versus the 100% MM300 and the case is probably 65% of the MM300 100%. Dial looks good to me, but comparing baby blue to black is not straightforward. Hands probably 50% of the MM300 100% and markers ditto.

Timekeeping seems pretty good. I rotate watches after 3-4 days, so can't honestly tell you that I have noticed any major time discrepancies.

I think I paid £125 for the Proxima, which is about 5% of the price I paid for the SLA021. A fantastic watch at that price, no question, and one I am quite happy to wear in rotation, particularly in the summer.


----------



## thomlad54 (Oct 3, 2006)

Hello All
Looking for a place to buy one of these. I’ve looked at Ali Express. Is Ali reputable and are there any other sites you guys would recommend?
Thanks

Thom


----------



## starwasp (12 mo ago)

Can't comment on Ali Express, but I bought mine from a website called wrwatches.com which worked fine for me.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

I got mine on Aliexpress and the service was flawless, as is the watch. 
https://proxima.aliexpress.com/store/5838125


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

The crown and stem fell out of mine.
The company told me to mail it back to them IN CHINA.
I paid over $60 dollars to do so, with $200 insurance and full tracking...
they refused to accept it, because China wanted to tax the company somehow
to receive it...so they told me they were going to just have the mail send it back to me:
return to sender! AND I STILL don't have the [email protected]!!
Not a happy customer experience to say the least.


----------



## starwasp (12 mo ago)

watchman600 said:


> The crown and stem fell out of mine.
> The company told me to mail it back to them IN CHINA.
> I paid over $60 dollars to do so, with $200 insurance and full tracking...
> they refused to accept it, because China wanted to tax the company somehow
> ...


Which company are you referring to?


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

I just wrote to them again. I'm giving them a chance to come through for me,
and send me out a new watch.
Either way, I will name the company once I get a response from them 
on HOW they are going to resolve this issue. My patience has ended/run out.


----------

